# Le thread post-mortem !



## thebiglebowsky (25 Avril 2003)

Personne ??????????????????????


----------



## Anonyme (25 Avril 2003)

AArrrrgghhh !!


----------



## nato kino (25 Avril 2003)




----------



## bebert (25 Avril 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (25 Avril 2003)

On m'appelle ?


----------



## obi wan (25 Avril 2003)

ouaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr         argh..






argh  argh






argh





aaaahhaaaaahaaaaarrrgggg    &lt;- là je souffre bcp


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)

Trés bonne idée de thread


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)

je reviendrais


----------



## aricosec (26 Avril 2003)

il est l'heure ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2003)

Si jamais vous avez des problèmes, j'ai encore quelques kits de survie dans l'au-delà....


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

http://www.movieforum.com/features/festivals/tiff01/images/nosferatu/nosferatu.jpg


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * http://www.movieforum.com/features/festivals/tiff01/images/nosferatu/nosferatu.jpg * 

[/QUOTE]

GRRRR je me suis trompé de bouton


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *





je reviendrais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as pensé à Bela Lugosi avant moi


----------



## gribouille (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> *




* 

[/QUOTE]

Total respect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tres bon choix


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu as le coffret 4CD?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Total respect 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tres bon choix 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

globalcut et KARL40 total respect  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Encore que je me demande bien ce que viens faire là la pochette de Unknown Pleasure. L'image est un spectre certes, mais un spectre d'étoile (une analyse spectrale quoi) Donc pas grand chose a voir avec le sujet


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Tu as le coffret 4CD?  * [/quot

Oui Monsieur !!


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2003)

Tu chipotes un peu là !!


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Tu chipotes un peu là !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Oui!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Mais pour Closer par contre pas de probleme, ca rentre dans le cadre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








*


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)

il faudrait qu'il le sorte en DVD, je vois casiment plus rien sur ma vidéo


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)

souvenir de leur passage a Paris


----------



## Amok (26 Avril 2003)

white on white translucent black capes 

back on the back 

Bela Lugosi's dead 

the bats have left the bell tower 

the victims have been bled 

red velvet lines the black box 

Bela Lugosi's dead 

undead undead undead 

the virginal brides file past his tomb 

strewn with time's dead flowers 

bereft in deathly bloom 

alone in a darkened room 

the Count Bela Lugosi's dead 

undead undead undead 

oh Bela 

Bela's undead


----------



## Finn_Atlas (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)

Rozz Williams


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2003)

Puisque l'on a évoqué BAUHAUS, JOY DIVISION et CHRISTIAN DEATH, on continue ....


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)

Ptite annonce toute chaude  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[25:04:2003] 
The title of the new Hocico release is: Disidencia Inquebrantable,
[english: Unbreakable Dissidence] and it is expected to be released
by late May or early June.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Puisque l'on a évoqué BAUHAUS, JOY DIVISION et CHRISTIAN DEATH, on continue ....
* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu oublie Dead Can Dance


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

pis y'a aussi ca:






et aussi ca:


----------



## tomtom (26 Avril 2003)

et pourquoi pq ça?


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par tomtom:</font><hr /> *






et pourquoi pq ça? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Alors la absolument!


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

tiens pour changer:


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

et ca je suis sur qu'y en a pas des masse qui connaissent:


----------



## krystof (26 Avril 2003)

Ben, il habite juste à côté de chez moi.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

pis tien y'a encore ca:






des Belges en plus!


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)

Beetlejuice, Beetlejuice,...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *





il faudrait qu'il le sorte en DVD, je vois casiment plus rien sur ma vidéo  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

On voyais deja pas grand chose sur la K7 neuve...


----------



## tomtom (26 Avril 2003)

Ben, il a fait une pub télé ya pas longtemps.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * Ben, il habite juste à côté de chez moi.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Vi je sais, j'y habité 15 ans aussi. Mais le groupe pour qui il a fait cette pochette. 
Le rapport avec le sujet? Le titre de l'album est 12 tetes mortes
Indice il sont passés a la MJC Pico vers 1990 avec les Treponem Pal... toute une époque


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Vi je sais, j'y habité 15 ans aussi. Mais le groupe pour qui il a fait cette pochette. 
Le rapport avec le sujet? Le titre de l'album est 12 tetes mortes
Indice il sont passés a la MJC Pico vers 1990 avec les Treponem Pal... toute une époque  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

oui et j-4 pour le nouvel album


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

oui et j-4 pour le nouvel album  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ils sont pas morts


----------



## Amok (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * tiens pour changer:




* 

[/QUOTE]

Spéciale dédicace pour Api


----------



## Patsy-Stone (26 Avril 2003)

on dirais mackie en train de bailler... admirez les restes de ses clients arnaqués.... Alèm et maousse sont la dedans... perdus à jamais... dans la gorge de cet infâme chinois de quartier miteux


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2003)

Merde !! 
Va falloir que je trouve une autre planque maintenant !!


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Ils sont pas morts  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

la suite... Lt-No et Emmnuelle 5


----------



## Amok (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Stone:</font><hr /> * on dirais mackie en train de bailler... admirez les restes de ses clients arnaqués.... Alèm et maousse sont la dedans... perdus à jamais... dans la gorge de cet infâme chinois de quartier miteux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Et celui avec le trou dans la tête, que lui est-il arrivé?


----------



## Patsy-Stone (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 

Et celui avec le trou dans la tête, que lui est-il arrivé?  * 

[/QUOTE]

une idée lui est passée par la tête... mackie à essauyé d'en tirer parti


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

la suite... Lt-No et Emmnuelle 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Va faire un tour ici


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

la suite... Lt-No et Emmnuelle 5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Ah oui, là d'accord, mais le groupe originel, non.
AH oui au fait (autre indice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)  il sont aussi passé sur la petite scenne des Eurockéennes  en juin 198x ou 199x La meme année que les Pixies je crois...


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

Y fait moins le mariolle KARL40


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Y fait moins le mariolle KARL40  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



* 

[/QUOTE]

Autant pour moi, je voulais parler de Krystof  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry Karl


----------



## krystof (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Autant pour moi, je voulais parler de Krystof  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sorry Karl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah non, je sais pas. Ceci dit, je pourrais chercher sur google, mais j'ai pas envie. Je suis pas sûr qu'on en parle.
Allez, fait péter.


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Bah non, je sais pas. Ceci dit, je pourrais chercher sur google, mais j'ai pas envie. Je suis pas sûr qu'on en parle.
Allez, fait péter.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Les tétines noires... Global a l'air de bien connaitre.
Tu as deja vu des trucs a la MJC Pico a Cannes? J'y avais vu mon premier concert des Thugs. La Claque que je me suis pris! Sourd pendant 12 H


----------



## krystof (26 Avril 2003)

J'avais vu Alain Caron, en son temps, et j'ai bien fait.
Depuis, j'ai tout jeté.


----------



## Patsy-Stone (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
La Claque que je me suis pris! Sourd pendant 12 H  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

merde faut trouver un truc pour le rendre muet maintenant


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Stone:</font><hr /> * 

merde faut trouver un truc pour le rendre muet maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai bien une idée


----------



## Patsy-Stone (26 Avril 2003)

tu veux un truc dans la bouche ?


----------



## krystof (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Stone:</font><hr /> * 

merde faut trouver un truc pour le rendre muet maintenant 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah alors membre junior ! On fatigue ?


----------



## GlobalCut (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
Les tétines noires... Global a l'air de bien connaitre.
* 

[/QUOTE]

Cherche le rapport avec GlobalCut 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 
Tu as deja vu des trucs a la MJC Pico a Cannes? J'y avais vu mon premier concert des Thugs. La Claque que je me suis pris! Sourd pendant 12 H  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

J'habite pas par là, j'ai juste deja vu LT-No


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par krystof:</font><hr /> * 

Bah alors membre junior ! On fatigue ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai comme l'impression que c'est pas si junior que ca.. Un Major masqué?


----------



## krystof (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai comme l'impression que c'est pas si junior que ca.. Un Major masqué?



* 

[/QUOTE]

Il s'agit plutôt ici d'une majorette.


----------



## KARL40 (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Y fait moins le mariolle KARL40  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Voila, on s'en va quelques heures et on se fait insulter ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







De toute façon, je ne connais(sais) pas les Tétines Noires. Outre le fait qu'ils étaient chez Boucherie Prod. et que leur prestations scéniques étaient très théatrale.

Par contre LES THUGS voila du très très bon. LE groupe français pour moi : ce "mur de guitares" avec les choeurs de Christophe SOURICE... L'extase.....
(Christophe SOURICE qui a sorti il y a deux ans un disque de power pop sous le nom de DROOM MIX - dispo chez Vicious Circle)

Mais nous nous égarons. Revenons donc à la mort !


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Mais nous nous égarons. Revenons donc à la mort !




* 

[/QUOTE]

RHAAAAAAaaaaaaaaa !! yeeeeeeessssssss !!
Avec les babylone fighters !!!


----------



## jpmiss (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Voila, on s'en va quelques heures et on se fait insulter ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










* 

[/QUOTE]

Insulter, t'y vas fort! Et puis je me suis excusé juste aprés de ma lourde erreure


----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2003)

Pour bien commencer la journée


----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2003)

Une petite deuxième






ça fait peur


----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2003)

Impressionnant


----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2003)

Mieux vaut prévoir


----------



## barbarella (26 Avril 2003)

MDR


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> * Mieux vaut prévoir 



* 

[/QUOTE]
C'est bien vrai !!!! J'utilise les gousses d'ail depuis que je suis tout petit, et ... jamais un vampire chez moi ...
et je vous jure que c'est vrai à sang pour sang !!!


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2003)

Vraiment aucun goût ces vampires...
C'est pourtant délicieux l'ail !!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (26 Avril 2003)

Une bonne salade à l'ail au lit !!!! un délice...!!!


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2003)

Je les plains... Etrê au régime sans sel depuis des lustres, ça doit pas toujours être drôle...


----------



## Anonyme (26 Avril 2003)

Peut on poster ici aprés les (pitites) morts ?
Ou il faut aller à "post coïtum"


----------



## nato kino (26 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Peut on poster ici aprés les (pitites) morts ?
Ou il faut aller à "post coïtum" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]
Tout dépend de la partenaire...


----------



## KARL40 (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tout dépend de la partenaire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

J'ai deux propositions pour les ames seules


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par 'tanplan:</font><hr /> * 
Tout dépend de la partenaire... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Arfff avec la mort, jamais au delà du flirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas de ça avant le mariage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Vu que le contrat (de mariage) ne me convient pas du tout, ça peut durer une étérnité


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

Arfff avec la mort, jamais au delà du flirt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pas de ça avant le mariage 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Vu que le contrat (de mariage) ne me convient pas du tout, ça peut durer une étérnité 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Exemple de photo de famille apres le repas du dimanche


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2003)

En attendant, la petite mort, c'est comme le furet, elle va elle vient, elle est passée par ici, elle repassera par là...


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2003)

Et là une photo de vaccances a la mer (le petit dernier a encore marché sur un oursin)


----------



## macinside (27 Avril 2003)

amen


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

J'ai deux propositions pour les ames seules 









* 

[/QUOTE]

A ce tarif la j'irais bien rotir dans les flames de l'enfer moi!


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

A ce tarif la j'irais bien rotir dans les flames de l'enfer moi!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Mais avant j'aimerais bien explorer la galaxie


----------



## barbarella (27 Avril 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par barbarella:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

Beaucoup moins sexy que sur la précedente  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est les radiations cosmiques qui font ca?


----------



## barbarella (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Beaucoup moins sexy que sur la précedente  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



C'est les radiations cosmiques qui font ca? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









* 

[/QUOTE]

Et celle là


----------



## nato kino (27 Avril 2003)

tu nous refais l'attaque des clones ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











_Un remake de la planète des singes ?_


----------



## barbarella (27 Avril 2003)

Jamais contents


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Peut on poster ici aprés les (pitites) morts ?
Ou il faut aller à "post coïtum"  * 

[/QUOTE]

Ca dépend: si tu as eu peur, c'est ici. Si tu t'es dit que ca valait le coup d'y rester, c'est à Post-coitum.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr />*Si tu t'es dit que ca valait le coup d'y rester, c'est à Post-coitum.*

[/QUOTE]

Qu'est-ce que tu entends exactement par "y rester" ?


----------



## Amok (27 Avril 2003)

Ne jamais revoir l'aurore!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par DocEvil:</font><hr /> * 

Qu'est-ce que tu entends exactement par "y rester" ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Par là je n'entends pas grand chose


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Amok:</font><hr /> * 
 Si tu t'es dit que ca valait le coup d'y rester, c'est à Post-coitum.  * 

[/QUOTE]

En tout cas je reviendrais


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * 

En tout cas je reviendrais  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Un revenant!


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Un revenant!



* 

[/QUOTE]

*Jeeeeeeeee veeeuuuuux mooooooon gââââââteauuuu !!!*


----------



## KARL40 (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Un revenant!



* 

[/QUOTE]






RAW POWER


----------



## jpmiss (27 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 






RAW POWER 



* 

[/QUOTE]

Eh mais c'est moi ca! Je suis pas mort!


----------



## KARL40 (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Eh mais c'est moi ca! Je suis pas mort!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Disons que tu reviens de loin ; une sorte de seconde vie


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Disons que tu reviens de loin ; une sorte de seconde vie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Haaaa ! L'euthanasie !!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Padon je voulais dire, l'anesthésie !!


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

Amputé (Lobotomie Hôpital)
_Bérurier Noir_ 

Lobotomie papa
Lobotomie maman
J'ai un trou dans la tête
Lobotomie soldat
Lobotomie para
Je ne crains plus la loi
Amputé, Amputé, Amputé
J'ai un trou dans la tête
Je ne sens plus mes bras
Et même si je meurs
Je n'ai plus de douleur
Amputé, Amputé, Amputé
On me demande souvent
Pourquoi cette cicatrice
La juste derrière mon crâne
Dans ma tête il fait noir
Dans ma tête un trou noir
J'ai du sang plein ma tête
Amputé, Amputé, Amputé
Quand ils sont arrivés
Pour venir me chercher
La camisole passée
Et après dans le noir
Traîné dans le couloir
Amputé, Amputé, Amputé
La tête dans la baignoire
Ils ont pris un rasoir
Mon dégage le crâne
J'me souviens plus de rien
Lobotomie merci
J'ai du vide pleins ma tête 
Amputé, Amputé, Amputé
Lobotomie amputée
Lobotomie amputée
Lobotomie amputée
Amputé, Amputé, Amputé


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)




----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> *



* 

[/QUOTE]

REVENEZ


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

REVENEZ  * 

[/QUOTE]

idem... Y aurait du boulot pour eux ces temps-ci...


----------



## GlobalCut (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par [MGZ:</font><hr /> Black Beru] * 

idem... Y aurait du boulot pour eux ces temps-ci...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu m'etonnes, plus personne pour dire la verité et donner un grand coup de pied dans la merde ambiante


----------



## tomtom (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Tu m'etonnes, plus personne pour dire la verité et donner un grand coup de pied dans la merde ambiante  * 

[/QUOTE]

Si si, mais faut dire qu'il y-a plus grand monde se donner la peine d'écouter.  (ou de comprendre)

Quand je vois un groupe comme Mickey 3D qui chante "Respire" à Top Of The Pops avec un public qui crie durant toute la chanson, j'ai du mal à croire que tout ces gens on bien réalisé la signification des paroles de cette chanson.

Parceque moi quand je l'entend cette chanson, j'ai plutôt envie de chialer.


----------



## KARL40 (28 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par globalcut:</font><hr /> * 

Tu m'etonnes, plus personne pour dire la verité et donner un grand coup de pied dans la merde ambiante  * 

[/QUOTE]

Heureusement que Florent PAGNY est toujours là pour dénoncer le fisc. Quel courage ! Ca c'est de la prise de position  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Noir les horreurs .....


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

Et ceux là vous vous en souvenez?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Trop mortel... you spin me round round baby right round...


----------



## KARL40 (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * Et ceux là vous vous en souvenez?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















Trop mortel... you spin me round round baby right round...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

chapeau ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'espère que tu ne vas pas nous ressortir les Bronski Beat


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

chapeau ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'espère que tu ne vas pas nous ressortir les Bronski Beat  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

Bah pourquoi pas tant qu'on y'est a deconner... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Heureusement je ne me souviens pas qu'il aient fait une "chanson" avec dead ou death ou quelque chose d'approchant dans le titre..


----------



## KARL40 (29 Avril 2003)

Reprenons notre sérieux ...


----------



## jpmiss (29 Avril 2003)

Très fort!!!


----------



## KARL40 (7 Mai 2003)

On ressucite ce thread pour annoncer la reprise d'un classique : EVIL DEAD. Un "must" du gore festif !!






A vos tubes de ketchup !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> *

A vos tubes de ketchup ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



* 

[/QUOTE]

Tu préfère pas plutôt les mayos au vue de leur palmarès ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon très bon Evil Dead, surtout le 3


----------



## krystof (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Tu préfère pas plutôt les mayos au vue de leur palmarès ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






* 

[/QUOTE]

Enfin une phrase censée dans ce thread.


----------



## KARL40 (7 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

Tu préfère pas plutôt les mayos au vue de leur palmarès ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sinon très bon Evil Dead, surtout le 3  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


* 

[/QUOTE]

De ce que j'ai pu lire, cela ressemblait effectivement
à une "tuerie"


----------



## Finn_Atlas (7 Mai 2003)

Il ne manque que le remake : j'ai déjà le titre !


*  DocEvil Dead !! L'homme aux six couteaux à beurre, * 
çà va saigner (euh surtout s'il se gratte en même temps !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## KARL40 (23 Mai 2003)

On remonte ! Je l'aime bien ce sujet moi  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









Excellent album en plus ....


----------



## jpmiss (23 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Excellent album en plus ....   * 

[/QUOTE]

Tout a fait!

Tiens tant qu'on y est, j'ai vu que le sujet s'elargissait au ciné, faisons donc aussi un petit detour par la littérature:


----------



## KARL40 (24 Mai 2003)

Je suppose que tu as lu "demande à la poussière" du même (sacré) bonhomme ...


----------



## bebert (24 Mai 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * Je suppose que tu as lu "demande à la poussière" du même (sacré) bonhomme ...







* 

[/QUOTE]

Rectification: demande a la poussiere est de John Fante. Dan Fante est son fiston et il porte a croire que le talent est héréditaire...


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> *







* 

[/QUOTE]

Merde alors!!!


----------



## tomtom (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Merde alors!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








* 

[/QUOTE]

Quoi? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ....non  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  snif


----------



## KARL40 (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par jpmiss:</font><hr /> * 

Rectification: demande a la poussiere est de John Fante. Dan Fante est son fiston et il porte a croire que le talent est héréditaire...  * 

[/QUOTE]

Merci pour la correction  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avais pas vu


----------



## KARL40 (24 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par bebert:</font><hr /> *







* 

[/QUOTE]

Au départ on devait "rire de la mort" ici.
Mais là ça ne fait plus rire tout d'un coup ....


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (26 Mai 2003)

Rien n'est perdu même les morts restent en  forme et il est encore temps d'assouvir les fantasmes lesplus fous et ptête kon est même plus lestes/.....


  [edit by Finn]  ouais bah du calme, y a surement des mamans qui nous regardent aujourd'hui !   [/edit by Finn]


----------



## te_prend_pa_la_tete (28 Mai 2003)

milles excuses pour la photo déso Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne soirée all...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par te_prend_pa_la_tete:</font><hr /> * milles excuses pour la photo déso Finn 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




bonne soirée all...   * 

[/QUOTE]

No problemo ! Je ne vais pas en mourir ..... (mourir ...en rapport avec le thread .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)


----------



## KARL40 (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par Finn_Atlas:</font><hr /> * 

No problemo ! Je ne vais pas en mourir ..... (mourir ...en rapport avec le thread .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







)  * 

[/QUOTE]

Trop drôle ! Je dirais même mortel


----------



## Finn_Atlas (28 Mai 2003)

<blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par KARL40:</font><hr /> * 

Trop drôle ! Je dirais même mortel  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





* 

[/QUOTE]

Oh hé, hein ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Faut dire aussi qu'ici dans ce thread c'est un peu la zone pour pas dire la mort. J'irais même jusqu'à dire que si c'était un poil plus animé sur ce thread on pourrait se croire à une veillée funèbre !


----------



## KARL40 (31 Mai 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (9 Juin 2003)

La vie du "créateur" des RAMONES.
Le bouquin peut se diviser en deux parties :
- la première sur son enfance et le début de l'aventure des RAMONES. C'est parfois drôle (humoir noir bien entendu) et résume tout à fait les excès du "sex, drugs and rock'n'roll"
- la seconde moitié est plus digne d'une descente aux enfers (amis de Bukowski bonjour...) avec le tryptique drogue, alcool et paranoîa.
Un livre cru pour une vie se résumant à un "shoot" : d'abord on plane, ensuite il faut assumer la descente.

Pour ceux qui connaissent, excellent témoignage d'une époque (on y croise Johnny Thunders et quelques autres fantômes).

Hey Ho, Let's Go !


----------



## KARL40 (16 Juin 2003)




----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2003)

Dites, les enfants, c'est le paradis ici !
Je quitte thebig à l'instant, mais rassurez-vous, lui n'est là qu'en touriste, il finira bien par vous revenir.
On a organisé une petite sauterie pour célébrer la fermeture de "la queue leu leu". Je sais, je sais, c'est mesquin... Si on ne peut plus s'amuser de la bêtise du monde !
À ce sujet, Pierre m'a confirmé que Barbarella et Vieux Râleur n'auront pas accès au carré VIP : ceux qui voudront refaire le monde autour d'une bonne bière pourront le faire sans crainte d'être importunés. Ah... Les modérateurs célestes, c'est divin ! Bon, j'y retourne : Jésus m'attend pour un roman-photo... « Le Nouveau Testament en folie » que ça s'appelle. À ne pas croire.

Amitiés paradisiaques.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2003)

paradisiaques ==&gt; paranoïaques













hips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pardon


----------



## HULK (1 Septembre 2003)

C'est vrai que ça se fête...

Mais la route est encore longue, et nombreux sont les villages d'imbéciles qu'il faudra raser...

Tel attila.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2003)

HULK a dit:
			
		

> C'est vrai que ça se fête...
> 
> Mais la route est encore longue, et nombreux sont les villages d'imbéciles qu'il faudra raser...
> 
> Tel attila.



et un intellectuel de plus, un 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ça s'arrose


----------



## HULK (1 Septembre 2003)

Si je t'arrose, je risque d'allumer aprés...

C'est dans les genes que veux tu.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2003)

HULK a dit:
			
		

> Si je t'arrose, je risque d'allumer aprés...
> 
> C'est dans les genes que veux tu.



rectification: intellectuel *et* comique


----------



## HULK (1 Septembre 2003)

Tu m'en veux si je ne continue pas avec toi ?

Nos échanges ne me satisfont qu'à moitié.

Seule la difficulté m'amuse.


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2003)

... et petite pointure


----------



## HULK (1 Septembre 2003)

Il est parti stéradent ?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Septembre 2003)

des regrets?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2003)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Dites, les enfants, c'est le paradis ici !
> Je quitte thebig à l'instant, mais rassurez-vous, lui n'est là qu'en touriste, il finira bien par vous revenir.


... en touriste !!! Enfin, c'est beaucoup dire !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Avec Doc, on avait décidé de faire une petite enquete circonstanciée sur le sexe des anges...
Tout avait bien commencé, notre approche scientifique et raisonnée les avait mis en confiance jusqu'à ce que Doc, apprenant par hasard la fermeture de "à la queue leu leu" fut saisi d'une frénésie spasmique et surmergeante (peut etre aussi astringeante, mais je ne sais pas trop ce que ça veut dire !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) ...
Toisant l'auditoire, il hurla : "viens ici toi que je t'emplume !!!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Leur stupéfaction fut de courte durée, et en tout cas, inversément proportionnelle à la durée de la chute libre que nous nous tapimes, euh, tapames (enfin, qu'on s'est tapée, vous m'aurez compris !)
Accrochés l'un à l'autre pour traverser l'atmosphère (je me suis servi du Doc comme bouclier thermique ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), c'est aux cris de "tiens, des bisounours !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




" que nous sommes atterris dans ce thread !
Alors, sommes nous vivants ou morts, je ne sais pas encore ... j'attend avec impatience l'habituelle érection matinale pour vous le confirmer !!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









A bientot ... bande de nases !!! Arf !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2003)

Bon ! ... ça va, je suis bien vivant !!!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> j'attend avec impatience l'habituelle érection matinale pour vous le confirmer !!!


Ben
J'voudrais pas te chagriner, mais si tu l'attends toujours je crois que c'est foutu pour toi, que tu sois mort ou pas n'aura plus beaucoup d'importance et toutes tes ptéro se moqueront de toi


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2003)

Tidju ! Plus vivant que ça on ne fait pas !!!!!


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Bon ! ... ça va, je suis bien vivant !!!!!


Arrgh ! 
grillé !

Tout mon beau post qui part en l'air


----------



## Finn_Atlas (1 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ... en touriste !!! Enfin, c'est beaucoup dire !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Salut Thebig ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dis moi, t'as pas croisé Charles cette nuit ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Salut Thebig !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...ben si ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Il était en train de monter alors qu'on descendait ... on s'est meme croisés !!! J'ai eu une de ces peurs, je croyais que c'était les anges qui nous l'avait envoyé pour nous trucider !!!


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Septembre 2003)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Salut Thebig !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Vous parlez de qui ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (1 Septembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Vous parlez de qui ?


...Charles Bronson !!!


----------



## anntraxh (1 Septembre 2003)




----------



## bebert (2 Septembre 2003)

Je me rappellerais longtemps de "Il était une fois dans l'ouest". Drôle de titre pour un film que j'ai vu quatre fois sans avoir pu le regarder en entier une seule fois. Je m'endormais toujours devant ces scènes interminables 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Paix à son âme.


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2003)

Pas un mot sur Michel Constantin


----------



## bebert (2 Septembre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Pas un mot sur Michel Constantin



Je savais pas, je l'apprend à l'instant !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai aimé "La valise"


----------



## DJANGO (2 Septembre 2003)

Ils connaissent pas michel constantin...

Si on regarde "le justicier est de retour" on fait pas autre chose en même temps...


----------



## krystof (2 Septembre 2003)

Je préfère quand même "le justicier t'a tout mis".


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Septembre 2003)

Adieu Robert  !!!!


----------



## macelene (27 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Adieu Robert  !!!!



eh ben, encore un qui nous quitte bien tôt.
Je l'appréciais beaucoup ce Roberto Palmer.


----------



## bebert (27 Septembre 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2003)

Bof, a part la BO des pubs Citroen (ou Renault je sais plus  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) il a fait quoi?


----------



## KARL40 (27 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Bof, a part la BO des pubs Citroen (ou Renault je sais plus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Euh.... des clips avec de jolies filles  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon, "addicted to love" repris par CICCONE YOUTH (SONIC YOUTH) est une excellente chanson ! En entendant la nouvelle de sa mort, c'est à eux que j'ai pensé !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_Renault les pubs, jpmiss _


----------



## jpmiss (27 Septembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, "addicted to love" repris par CICCONE YOUTH (SONIC YOUTH) est une excellente chanson



La reprise ou l'original?


----------



## WebOliver (27 Septembre 2003)

Une petite photo...


----------



## krystof (28 Septembre 2003)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Adieu Robert  !!!!



Certainement une mort naturelle. Drogue et alcool.


----------



## KARL40 (28 Septembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> La reprise ou l'original?



A ton avis ?


----------



## jpmiss (28 Septembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> A ton avis ?



Euh, je pencherais pour la version de la jeunesse de  madonna


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2003)

*Donald O'Connor*
1925-2003

Make them laugh.


----------



## krystof (29 Septembre 2003)

Johnny Cash.


----------



## krystof (29 Septembre 2003)

Elia Kazan







Du très bon :  sa filmographie 

Du moins bon : le maccartisme


----------



## KARL40 (1 Octobre 2003)

Avec un peu d'avance : 






Et un switcher de (presque) moins


----------



## MackZeKnife (1 Octobre 2003)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Johnny Cash.



fantastique dans le morceau 'Girl from North Country' sur 'Nashville Skyline' de Dylan


----------



## bebert (27 Novembre 2003)




----------



## PetIrix (27 Novembre 2003)

Oh ben m... alors !!!


----------



## thebiglebowsky (27 Novembre 2003)




----------



## jpmiss (27 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

>



- Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette matière?
Mais! Mais! Mais c'est de la merde!
- Non c'est Kloug...


----------



## bebert (27 Novembre 2003)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> - Mais qu'est ce que c'est que cette matière?
> Mais! Mais! Mais c'est de la merde!
> - Non c'est Kloug...


le père noël est une ordure


----------



## MackZeKnife (27 Novembre 2003)

impeccable M. François


----------



## ficelle (27 Novembre 2003)

il y a 5 ans, même période, je me suis arrêté pour le laisser traverser sur un passage piéton.... il faisait froid, et j'ai vu ce grand homme, vêtu d'un pull de cachemire blanc, passer devant moi en esquissant un petit geste de la tête pour me remercier...
j'en étais tout ému !  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



la dernière fois que j'ai eu l'occasion de le voir au ciné, c'était dans les acteurs, film plutôt spécial de blier.
un grand bonhomme ce Jacques François !


----------



## Jean-iMarc (27 Novembre 2003)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> la dernière fois que j'ai eu l'occasion de le voir au ciné, c'était dans les acteurs, film plutôt spécial de blier.



J'ai vraiment aprécié ce film.

Tiens, faut que je trouve le dvd.


----------



## WebOliver (27 Novembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

>



Ah... les grosses lunettes à Jacques François.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Décembre 2003)

Pour ceux qui connaissent bien Canal Plus.

_*Décès de la journaliste de télévision Martine Mauléon*

La journaliste de télévision Martine Mauléon a succombé mardi à une longue maladie à l'âge de 48 ans, a-t-on appris auprès de la chaîne «Demain!» dont elle était la directrice générale.
Cette femme brune et dynamique avait débuté sa carrière à la radio, sur France-Inter, avec l'émission «Contact», avant de rejoindre Antenne-2 (France-2) en 1985. Elle y participe à plusieurs émissions comme «Moi je» ou «Matin Bonheur», et réalise des documentaires sur le célibat des agriculteurs, les habitudes alimentaires ou encore le portrait d'un agriculteur français en Afrique sub-saharienne.
En 1989, elle rejoint Canal+ sur l'émission en clair du midi, »Demain» puis «La Grande Famille», où elle lance plusieurs initiatives comme «SOS campagne», pour lutter contre la désertification rurale, ou «Le Journal de l'Emploi».
En 1997, Martine Mauléon crée la chaîne «Demain!» consacrée à l'emploi, la formation, la création d'activité et le développement d'initiatives locales._


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2003)

_*L'inventeur des Chupa Chups est mort*

Le papa des Chupa Chups est mort. Enric Bernat Fontlladosa, l'Espagnol qui avait lancé à la fin des années 50 ces sucettes rondes au baton de plastique célèbres dans le monde entier, est décédé le 27 décembre à son domicile de Barcelone, selon Miguel Otero, porte-parole de la compagnie Chupa Chups. Il avait 80 ans.
La Chupa Chups, qui tire son nom du verbe espagnol «chupar», sucer ou lécher, avait été mise en vente pour la première fois en 1958 avec un logo dessiné par le peintre Salvador Dali, ami de Bernat. En cinq ans, les sucettes avaient conquis 300.000 points de vente en Espagne. L'entreprise avait innové en donnant pour consigne de placer les sucettes près des caisses.
Issu d'une famille de confiseurs, Bernat qui avait repris une fabrique en difficulté, avait voulu imaginer des bonbons vraiment adaptés aux enfants, qui puissent tenir dans leur bouche et ne pas salir leurs mains.
Dans les années 80, les Chupa Chups partirent à la conquête du monde. Aujourd'hui, 90% des ventes se font à l'étranger. L'entreprise fabrique quatre milliards de sucettes par an et propose plus de 50 parfums ajustés au goût de 170 pays. La compagne possède des usines dans cinq pays et emploie environ 1.700 personnes._


----------



## nato kino (29 Décembre 2003)

25 000 personnes tuées dans le séisme en Iran ont été inhumées 


_C'est sûr, on ne les connaissait, elles n'étaient pas sur le devant de la scène, mais voilà, c'est triste quand même..._


----------



## WebOliver (29 Décembre 2003)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> 25 000 personnes tuées dans le séisme en Iran ont été inhumées
> 
> 
> _C'est sûr, on ne les connaissait, elles n'étaient pas sur le devant de la scène, mais voilà, c'est triste quand même..._



On en parlait à la fin de *ce sujet*.


----------



## kokua (31 Décembre 2003)

bebert a dit:
			
		

>



Ce soir un film culte qui compte 5 personnalités qui nous ont quittées : Papy fait de la résistance.

Jaqueline Maillant
Jean Carmet
Jean Yanne
Jacques François
Pauline Laffont


----------



## kokua (2 Janvier 2004)

Le 1 janvier commence tristement avec la disparition de Sophie Daumier.
Son nom ne vous dit peut être pas grand chose, mais elle fût la partenaire de Guy Bedos dans son sketch du Drageur.






France 2


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2004)

Ticky Holgado.


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Janvier 2004)

Sans rire ?

merde, en voilà un que j'aimais bien...


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Janvier 2004)

Doit être mort du foie...


----------



## WebOliver (22 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Doit être mort du foie...



Non, cancer.

_Le comédien français Ticky Holgado est décédé jeudi à Paris des suites d'un cancer, a-t-on appris auprès de son agent. Il avait 59 ans.
L'acteur qui avait commencé dans le métier comme secrétaire particulier du chanteur Claude François puis de Johnny Hallyday, était apparu au cinéma au début des années 80. Il s'était notamment distingué dans «Une époque formidable» qui lui avait valu une nomination pour le César du meilleur second rôle en 1992.
Il était à l'affiche du prochain film de Claude Lelouch_


----------



## sonnyboy (22 Janvier 2004)

Du foie.


----------



## Jean-iMarc (23 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sans rire ?
> 
> merde, en voilà un que j'aimais bien...



T'as des sentiments toi ?


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Janvier 2004)

Tourne toi tu vas voir que oui....

Petit bisous dans le cou et tout...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Janvier 2004)

Helmut Newton


----------



## WebOliver (15 Février 2004)

Au moment où la femme de Willy Voet, l'ex-soigneur de chez Festina, passe chez Ardisson... on apprend le décès de Marco Pantani.

Vive la bicyclette.


----------



## GlobalCut (15 Février 2004)

tiens, y'avait rugby aujourd'hui


----------



## TibomonG4 (15 Février 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> tiens, y'avait rugby aujourd'hui



Une pensée pour les irlandais


----------



## jpmiss (15 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> on apprend le décès de Marco Pantani.



Surement une mort naturelle...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2004)




----------



## macinside (15 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Au moment où la femme de Willy Voet, l'ex-soigneur de chez Festina, passe chez Ardisson... on apprend le décès de Marco Pantani.
> 
> Vive la bicyclette.



il va ya voir du dopage chez les vers ....


----------



## bebert (15 Février 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Non, cancer.
> 
> _Il était à l'affiche du prochain film de Claude Lelouch_



Lelouch a filmé ses derniers jours à l'hôpital. Ticki évoquait lors de cette séquence, son premier cancer dû au tabac. Et comme la maladie a reculé, il s'est remis à fumer, d'où le deuxième cancer


----------



## bebert (15 Février 2004)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Surement une mort naturelle...



à l'insu de son plein gré


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Février 2004)

T'as pas l'impression que ce que tu souhaites, les gens s'en foutent ???


----------



## Jean_Luc (16 Février 2004)

Moi non plus, je ne suis pas fan de courses cyclistes ...
Je connaissais à peine Marco Pantani ... à peine avais-je le souvenir de son bandana et de son panache lors de la conclusion de quelques étapes des tours précédents...
Ce qui m'a frappé lors de l'annonce de sa mort : sa dépression et sa solitude en pleine jeunesse... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Il est mort tout seul ... dans une chambre d'hotel, éloigné des siens et de ses amis s'il en avait encore...! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Dopage ... pas dopage ... on s'en fiche ! dans ce cas précis, le problème est dépassé !
"Ils ont brulé ce qu'ils ont adoré !" peut on lire dans l'Ancien Testament ... c'est tellement actuel !
Pauvre Pantani ... sacrifié sur l'autel du sport, des performances et du fric ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Qu'au moins maintenant, il repose en paix !


----------



## nato kino (16 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas l'impression que ce que tu souhaites, les gens s'en foutent ???


----------



## semac (16 Février 2004)

Mouai en tout cas la vie est courte et pour certains d'entre nous, on peut voir la fin courir vers nous au triple galot, alors n'augmentez pas les risques avec des trucs du genre clopes, chit, boisson à outrance faites gaffe et prenez un minimum soins de votre corps il vous le rendra, ou tout au moins il ne vous fera pas payer le contraire !!!


----------



## semac (16 Février 2004)

C'est clair, mais j'ai au moins un espoir de vivre au delà de 50 ans enfin j'espère !


----------



## nato kino (16 Février 2004)

C'est après 50 que ça commence à être dur, avant ça passe en général...


----------



## semac (16 Février 2004)

En général mais l'histoire m'a montrer que tout peut s'arrêter très vite, trop vite et crois moi je parle en connaissance de cause !


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> T'as pas l'impression que ce que tu souhaites, les gens s'en foutent ???



c'est vrai. Je m'en fous.


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Mouai en tout cas la vie est courte et pour certains d'entre nous, on peut voir la fin courir vers nous au triple galot, alors n'augmentez pas les risques avec des trucs du genre clopes, chit, boisson à outrance faites gaffe et prenez un minimum soins de votre corps il vous le rendra, ou tout au moins il ne vous fera pas payer le contraire !!!



Ouais. Ceci étant, dans l'absolu tu as raison. On peut aussi ne plus circuler en voiture, ni en moto, ni en vélo, ni en avion. Ne plus faire de calins et éviter de monter des escaliers. Ne pas fréquenter les lieux publics, surtout à l'étranger. Se laver les mains quelques centaines de fois par jour. Eviter de passer trop près des hostos sans masque sur le nez, et ne pas abuser du telephone portable, ne pas trop respirer dans le métro. J'en oublie surement.

Si à ca on ajoute un peu de chance, on pourra passer à côté des trucs pour lesquels on a rien à faire sinon plier l'échine. Ces saloperies qui frappent au hasard, sans raison particulière apparente: Leucémie, sclérose en plaque etc.

Donc si on a une vie de moine, que l'on ne sort pas de chez soi  et de la chance, on meurt un jour. Cherchez l'erreur.


----------



## Jean_Luc (16 Février 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> C'est clair, mais j'ai au moins un espoir de vivre au delà de 50 ans enfin j'espère !


Moi c'est fait !!!! Arffff !!!


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

cancer : 1 / alèm : 1

_faut juste que je surveille mes arrières..._


----------



## Fulvio (16 Février 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> Mouai en tout cas la vie est courte et pour certains d'entre nous, on peut voir la fin courir vers nous au triple galot, alors n'augmentez pas les risques avec des trucs du genre clopes, chit, boisson à outrance faites gaffe et prenez un minimum soins de votre corps il vous le rendra, ou tout au moins il ne vous fera pas payer le contraire !!!



Ouais mais bon... _A contrario_, la vie est trop courte pour ne pas profiter des excès avant 50 ans, non ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




En toute amitié, hein !


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

lupus yonderboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais bon... _A contrario_, la vie est trop courte pour ne pas profiter des excès avant 50 ans, non ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ah bonne idée ça !


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> cancer : 1 / alèm : 1
> 
> _faut juste que je surveille mes arrières..._



Excuse moi, je sais que ce n'est pas très malin, mais là j'ai failli ne pas pouvoir m'en empecher


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Excuse moi, je sais que ce n'est pas très malin, mais là j'ai failli ne pas pouvoir m'en empecher



au contraire ! tu pourrais même le faire à ma place !


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> au contraire ! tu pourrais même le faire à ma place !

















Vois ca avec ficelle, moi je n'ai rien à voir avec vos histoires!


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Vois ca avec ficelle, moi je n'ai rien à voir avec vos histoires!



Rho, tu sais, le ficelle, il préfère planter le baton dans la poudreuse qu'ailleurs en ce moment !


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

zaza alèm a dit:
			
		

> Rho, tu sais, le ficelle, il préfère planter le baton dans la poudreuse qu'ailleurs en ce moment !



Ca doit lui rappeller les soirs où tu ne te démaquilles pas


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ca doit lui rappeller les soirs où tu ne te démaquilles pas

















c'est pas du maquillage, c'est les marques dues aux rateaux !


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

alèm a dit:
			
		

> c'est pas du maquillage, c'est les marques dues aux rateaux !



Ce ficelle, quel pervers quand même! Remarque, ca se voit tout de suite


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ce ficelle, quel pervers quand même! Remarque, ca se voit tout de suite



faut dire :


----------



## Luc G (16 Février 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est après 50 que ça commence à être dur, avant ça passe en général...



C'est sympa, nato  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Et puis d'abord as-tu l'expérience pour dire ça ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Quant au reste, ouil il vaut mieux éviter trop d'excés mais oui aussi, de toutes façons la vie a une fin, il vaut mieux en être conscient que courir après le mythe de la bonne santé conservée éternellement (il y a suffisamment d'autrs rêves, même tout aussi irréalisables à poursuvire 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). Faut peut-être relire l'arrache-coeur de Boris Vian, il m'a l'air d'actualité.


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> faut dire :



moi aussi je suis né dans le 9-3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et j'en fait pas tout un plat


----------



## macinside (16 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm] cancer : 1 / alèm : 1
> 
> _faut juste que je surveille mes arrières..._



et contre un capricorne ?


----------



## Amok (16 Février 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et contre un capricorne ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alèm (16 Février 2004)

voilà ce qu'il en pensait !


----------



## nato kino (17 Février 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa, nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Une expérience très proche on va dire...


----------



## semac (17 Février 2004)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> Ouais. Ceci étant, dans l'absolu tu as raison. On peut aussi ne plus circuler en voiture, ni en moto, ni en vélo, ni en avion. Ne plus faire de calins et éviter de monter des escaliers. Ne pas fréquenter les lieux publics, surtout à l'étranger. Se laver les mains quelques centaines de fois par jour. Eviter de passer trop près des hostos sans masque sur le nez, et ne pas abuser du telephone portable, ne pas trop respirer dans le métro. J'en oublie surement.
> 
> Si à ca on ajoute un peu de chance, on pourra passer à côté des trucs pour lesquels on a rien à faire sinon plier l'échine. Ces saloperies qui frappent au hasard, sans raison particulière apparente: Leucémie, sclérose en plaque etc.
> 
> Donc si on a une vie de moine, que l'on ne sort pas de chez soi  et de la chance, on meurt un jour. Cherchez l'erreur.



Rien à voir avec les accidents du quotidien, je te parle de maladie, par exemple la petite bête avec des pinces qui est venu me chatouiller les orteils histoire de me rappeler que l'on ne maîtrise pas tout et qu'effectivement il faut profiter en se disant que la vie peut être courte !! mais éviter certains abus comme fumer 2 paquets de clopes par jour car lorsque le crabe est la pour ce genre de problème, il est souvent trop tard !!

Bon allez assez broyé de noir sourions, profitons, soyons heureux


----------



## alèm (17 Février 2004)

semac a dit:
			
		

> éviter certains abus comme fumer 2 paquets de clopes par jour car lorsque le crabe est la pour ce genre de problème, il est souvent trop tard !!



le crabe n'a pas besoin de paquet de clopes ni d'alcool pour se faire une _petite  place au soleil_ dans un corps... (ce qui me connaisse sauront de quoi qu'euch cause ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )



			
				semac a dit:
			
		

> Bon allez assez broyé de noir sourions, profitons, soyons heureux



c'est obligatoire ?


----------



## semac (17 Février 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> le crabe n'a pas besoin de paquet de clopes ni d'alcool pour se faire une petite place au soleil dans un corps... (ce qui me connaisse sauront de quoi qu'euch cause !



Je sais je suis passé par la aussi !!!! mais avec les comportements à excès vis à vis de l'alcool ou du tabac du augmente très très, mais alors très forttement les risques, c'est tout ce que je voulais dire donc y réfléchir à 2 fois, car une fois que le crabe vous chope il est trop tard pour y réfléchir, plus qu'à se battre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> c'est obligatoire ?



Non mais ça coûte rien et c'est plus agréable qu'un type qui râle et fait la gueule à longueur de journée


----------



## WebOliver (23 Février 2004)

Son humour était un peu has-been, mais n'oublions pas Alex Métayer.


----------



## semac (23 Février 2004)

Tu as raison !! le choc


----------



## WebOliver (4 Mars 2004)




----------



## nato kino (4 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## Jean_Luc (4 Mars 2004)

Qu'il est loin mon pays, qu'il est loin
Parfois au fond de moi se raniment
L'eau verte du canal du Midi
Et la brique rouge des Minimes

O moun païs, ô Toulouse, ô Toulouse

Je reprends l'avenue vers l'école
Mon cartable est bourré de coups de poing
Ici, si tu cognes, tu cagnes
Ici, même les mémés aiment la castagne

O moun païs, ô Toulouse

Un torrent de cailloux roule dans ton accent
Ta violence bouillone jusque dans tes violettes
On se traite de con à peine qu'on se traite
Il y a de l'orage dans l'air et pourtant

L'église Saint-Sernin illumine le soir
Une fleur de corail que le soleil arrose
C'est peut-être pour ça malgré ton rouge et noir
C'est peut-être pour ça qu'on te dit Ville Rose

Je revois ton pavé, ô ma cité gasconne
Ton trottoir éventré sur les tuyaux du gaz
Est-ce l'Espagne en toi qui pousse un peu sa corne
Ou serait-ce dans tes tripes une bulle de jazz ?

Voici le Capitole, j'y arrête mes pas
Les tenors enrhumés tremblent sous leurs ventouses
J'entends encore l'écho de la voix de papa
C'était en ce temps-là mon seul chanteur de blues

Aujourd'hui, tes buildings grimpent haut
A Blagnac, tes avions sont plus beaux
Si l'un me ramène sur cette ville
Pourrai-je encore y revoir ma pincée de tuiles

O moun païs, ô Toulouse, ô Toulouse


----------



## Grug (4 Mars 2004)

Je suis sous, sous, sous
Sous ton balcon
Comme Roméo
Oh Oh Marie-Christine
Je reviens comme l'assassin
Sur les lieux de son crime
Mais notre amour n'est pas mort
Hein ? dis-moi que non

Depuis que l'on s'est quitté
Je te jure que j'ai bien changé
Tu ne me reconnaîtrais plus
Et d'abord je ne bois plus

Je suis rond, rond, rond
Rongé d'remords
J'suis un salaud
Oh Oh Marie-Christine
Je t'en prie encore une fois
Montre-toi magnanime
Donne-moi une chance encore
Dis ! recommençons

En moi il y a du bon aussi
Ne m'fais pas plus noir que j'suis !

J'suis bourré, bourré, bourré
De bonn's intentions
J'ai trouvé du boulot
Oh Marie-Christine
C'est sérieux, j'ai balancé
Mon dictionnaire de rimes
Je n'écris plus de chansons
Non ! J'travaille pour de bon

Mes copains que tu n'aimais pas
Maintenant ils rigolent sans moi
D'ailleurs je t'les ai amenés
Tu n'as qu'à leur demander

On est sous, sous, sous
Sous ton balcon
Comme Roméo
Oh Oh Marie-Christine
Ne fais pas la sourde oreille
A ce cri unanime
Je t'en supplie, mon trésor
Réponds ! Réponds !
Marie-Christine
Ne me laisse pas seul

*Bon ! Puisque c'est ça
J'vais me saoûler la gueule !*


----------



## bebert (4 Mars 2004)




----------



## nato kino (4 Mars 2004)

_(la chienne - 3.4 MO)_


----------



## sylko (4 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>



Arghhhh!!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je l'avais vu au Paleo de Nyon en 2001.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Vous voyez cette plume? Eh bien, c'est une plume... d'ange


----------



## Luc G (4 Mars 2004)

Je l'avais vu, il y a bien longtemps à Montpellier, c'était son époque brésilienne. J'écoute régulièrement ses disques et souvent, le dimanche, passant dans le petit village des Corbières où il avait acheté une maison il y a quelques années, je disais à mon gamin : "regarde si tu ne vois pas Nougaro".

Le Verdouble qu'il avait mis en photo d'un de ses albums va être un peu orphelin. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"Tu vas mourir, tu vas t'éteindre
Comme une lampe de chevet,
Quand le matin commence à poindre,
Quand le bouquin est achevé
Dors en paix, pépé
Tu vas abandonner ton souffle,
Les taches rousses de tes mains,
Et repasser sans tes pantoufles
Le seuil du monde des humains
Dors en paix, pépé

Je ne m'en fais pas pour ton âme
Tu n'as à craindre nulle flamme
Bien que tu te sois dit sans Dieu
Tu peux, sans faire de grimace,
Regarder le soleil en face
Quand tu auras fermé les yeux

Un peu de toi s'en va descendre
Mais tout le reste va monter
Quitter cette vallée de cendres
Pour une planète d'été
Dors en paix, pépé

A belles dents, tu déjeunes
Le soir, tu soupes de peu
La vie nous aiguise en jeune
Puis elle nous déguise en vieux
Vas-tu connaître la recette
D'un repas qui coûte moins cher,
Et vas-tu faire la conquête
D'une beauté hors de la chair?
Dors en paix, pépé

Où tu vas, je ne puis t'atteindre
Suis-moi si tu peux où je vais...
Déjà le jour commence à poindre
J'éteins ta lampe de chevet
Dors en paix, pépé
Dors en paix, pépé"


----------



## Amok (4 Mars 2004)




----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

>


merde


----------



## Nephou (4 Mars 2004)

À tes seins (Saint Thomas)

Paroles: Claude Nougaro. Musique: S. Rollins



Il vaut mieux s'adresser au Bon Dieu qu'à ses saints
Je ne dis pas non, mais là n'est pas mon dessein
Je n'en veux qu'à tes seins,
Je ne veux parler qu'à tes seins !

Sur terre un peu partout, retentit le tocsin
Je fais l'escalade vers des sommets plus sains
Je m'élève vers tes seins,
Je ne veux parler qu'à tes seins !

D'un rayonnement aigu invisible aux saints
Il protège leur tendre duvet de poussin
Innocents assassins,
Je ne veux parler qu'à tes seins !

Ce poème maladroit, suspect et succinct
Je l'enfante comme si j'en étais enceint
Depuis Nice où tes seins
Giclaient blancs dans l'eau du bassin
Depuis Nice où tes seins
Giclaient blancs dans l'eau du bassin


----------



## bebert (4 Mars 2004)

Cécile, ma fille (Claude Nougaro)


Elle voulait un enfant 
Moi je n'en voulais pas
Mais il lui fut pourtant facile 
Avec ses arguments 
De te faire un papa 
Cécile, ma fille

Quand son ventre fut rond 
En riant aux éclats 
Elle me dit: "Allons, jubile 
Ce sera un garçon"
Et te voilà
Cécile, ma fille

Et te voilà et me voici, moi
Moi, j'ai trente ans, toi, six mois 
On est nez à nez, les yeux dans les yeux
Quel est le plus étonné des deux?

Bien avant que je t'aie
De fill's j'en avais eues
Jouant mon coeur à face ou pile
De la brune gagnée
A la blonde perdue
Cécile, ma fille

Et je sais que bientôt
Toi aussi tu auras
Des idées et puis des idylles
Des mots doux sur tes hauts
Et des mains sur tes bas
Cécile, ma fille

Moi, je t'attendrai toute la nuit
T'entendrai rentrer sans bruit
Mais au matin c'est moi qui rougirai
Devant tes yeux plus clairs que jamais

Que toujours on te touche
Comme moi maintenant
Comme mon souffle sur tes cils
Mon baiser sur ta bouche
Dans ton sommeil d'enfant
Cécile, ma fille
Cécile


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Mars 2004)

Il a rejoint Armstrong,son idole...

la chanson Armstrong  est en fait "go down moses",
le jazz et la java,"three to get ready" de Dave Brubeck

et d'autres et d'autres...
il reste heureusement Bernard Lubat ,pour chanter si bien avec l'accent du Sud ouest...

triste jour...


----------



## Amok (7 Mars 2004)

Assis sur un banc devant l'océan
Devant globalement la terre toute entière
Qui jamais n'enterre ses haches de guerre
Ou si peu, si guère que c'est faire semblant
Il pense que le vent fraîchit sur sa joue
Il pense que l'amour sait vous mettre en joue
Bang.


----------



## TibomonG4 (7 Mars 2004)

Sans doute nous aurait-il dit :

Il faut tourner la page
Aborder le rivage
Où rien ne fait semblant
Saluer le mystère
Sourire
Et puis se taire...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mars 2004)

Petit mot pour Fanny .....
La douleur a été plus forte que la raison ... un chagrin d'amour (un de trop diront certains...) a eu raison de toi !
Tu as préféré partir dans un monde plus proche de la couleur de tes yeux bleus...
J'espère de tout coeur que tu y seras heureuse et que tu y trouveras ce que la vie t'a refusé...
Tu n'étais ni "connue" ni "célèbre" ... je n'ai pas eu le temps de te parler, ni de te réconforter ... que ces quelques mots gravés dans le virtuel te parviennent là ou tu es et qu'ils te confirment que l'on pense à toi...
Pardonne-moi de n'avoir pas deviné ta souffrance, pardonne-moi de n'avoir pas été là quand il le fallait...

...Fanny était ma nièce ... elle avait 25 ans ... elle s'est suicidée ce week-end ... par Amour ... pour l'Amour d'un garçon qui ne voulait plus d'elle... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...une petite pensée pour elle ... peut-être ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)




----------



## bebert (16 Mars 2004)

Aux survivants de Fanny qui doivent s'en vouloir de ne pas avoir su l'écouter.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

> Aux survivants de Fanny qui doivent s'en vouloir de ne pas avoir su l'écouter.


----------



## Foguenne (16 Mars 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (16 Mars 2004)

Courage à ceux qui restent, qui doivent maintenant affronter l'absence ...

Une pensée pour ses parents, sa famille, ses amis ...


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mars 2004)

En pensées avec toi Jean-Luc.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mars 2004)

Merci à Toutes et Tous pour vos "petites pensées" qui me vont droit au coeur ...
Je ne la voyais pas souvent Fanny ... à cause de ces éternelles histoires de famille connes à souhait qui font qu'on passe à côté de moments de bonheurs irrémédiablement perdus... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ce qui m'attriste le plus, c'est qu'elle est partie au nom d'un amour qui n'avait de l'amour que le nom et l'apparence....
Elle a été flouée jusque dans la mort par un gars qui, à peine installé chez elle, a dilapidé ses économies pour se payer du bon temps en célibataire et l'a quittée le jour ou elle n'avait plus de quoi satisfaire son besoin de paraître... il "s'était trompé sur ses sentiments" parait-il ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Voilà donc une "erreur" lourde de conséquences qui plonge toute une famille dans le désarroi...
J'aurais tant voulu, pour Fanny, qu'elle ait connu l'amour, le vrai, le grand ... même s'il n'est pas éternel quoi qu'on en dise ou qu'on le souhaite...
Non, elle a connu la tromperie, la fourberie, la duperie ... et ça, elle, dont la touchante naïveté se lisait dans ses grands yeux bleus, n'a pas pu le supporter !
Elle est partie dans le fracas, la fureur et la violence d'une masse de métal froide et inhumaine ... un samedi soir ! ce samedi soir ! ... comme la chanson de Cabrel qu'elle a choisi comme "musique d'adieu"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



En sa mémoire, et à sa demande, il nous faut oublier la colère et la vengeance ... ce que nous ferons ... mais c'est bien parce que tu nous l'as demandé, Fanny ...
Ton Père et ta Mère sont restés dignes dans le chagrin et la douleur ... ils étaient "grands" dans la souffrance ...
Puisses le ciel me préserver d'un tel malheur, car, moi, je sais que je ne serais pas comme eux...
Salut Fanny ! De toutes manières, un jour ou l'autre on se reverra ... il te suffira d'attendre un peu...


----------



## TibomonG4 (16 Mars 2004)

Les anges ont du mal à vivre sur terre...Il vaut parfois mieux les laisser s'envoler...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (16 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les anges ont du mal à vivre sur terre...Il vaut parfois mieux les laisser s'envoler...


----------



## Alex666 (16 Mars 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Les anges ont du mal à vivre sur terre...Il vaut parfois mieux les laisser s'envoler...


de toute façon ils n'ont rien a foutre ici


----------



## nato kino (16 Mars 2004)

Et merde tient !! Ça fait chier !!


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Mars 2004)

Zallez finir par me foutre le cafard, tous...

Faut pas être dépressif pour lire ça !!


----------



## Jean-iMarc (17 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En pensées avec toi Jean-Luc.



Pas trop de mots, je peux t'emprunter les tiens Webo ...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Avril 2004)

Il avait un passé assez trouble tout de même. Pour ceux qui ne le connaissaient pas, voir sa fiche Allocine.

Il résidait en Suisse depuis de nombreuses années.


----------



## sylko (29 Avril 2004)

Il était l'un des pionniers de l'escalade libre... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il s'est tué dans les Alpes valaisannes 

Patrick Berhault


----------



## WebOliver (29 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il était l'un des pionniers de l'escalade libre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah... merde.


----------



## krystof (29 Avril 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Il était l'un des pionniers de l'escalade libre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouai, c'est tragique


----------



## WebOliver (29 Avril 2004)

_Pour la première fois depuis plus de 60 jours, seul au bureau, le matin tôt, je ne composerai pas le numéro de Patrick. Je n'attendrai pas cette sonnerie et puis ces premiers mots "comment ça va chef ?" Patrick est tombé dans le vide et je me sens comme aspiré par ce départ brutal, incongru, invraisemblable. J'ai passé la nuit à croire à ce miracle auquel il ne faut jamais croire, mais qui existe parfois. Je perds un ami. Cela seul est suffisant à la tristesse. Mais il faut bien dire aussi tout ce que Patrick nous a donné. 

Au-delà de son talent, au-delà de ses dons, il a d'abord été celui qui aime la montagne. Son bonheur rayonnait quand il était là-haut et qu'il riait de ses ascensions comme s'il avait accompli une facétie. Patrick s'installait dans ses grands voyages, non pas pour ramener des médailles ou satisfaire à des gloires factices, mais par amour du geste et de cette nature que la montagne sait préserver. Son message, qui transparaît dans ses livres est toujours simple, élégant, jamais polémique, jamais pauvre, jamais mesquin. Patrick était un phénomène qui aimait simplement la montagne, l'escalade et qui prônait ce plaisir immense de vivre cette passion pour le meilleur, seulement pour le meilleur. Nous le croyions invincible, lui savait qu'il ne l'était pas et jamais ne se serait permis cette audace. 

Ce mercredi 28 avril, sur l'arête de trois kilomètres qui parcourt quatre sommets de plus de 4000m (le Täschhorn, le Dom, le Lenszpitze et le Nadelhorn), Patrick et Philippe progressait avec grâce. Depuis cinq jours désormais, ils étaient sous le soleil et Patrick était doté d'un enthousiasme juvénile. Pour la première fois ce matin quand je l'ai appelé, il m'a rappelé pour me dire trois ou quatre bêtises qui les faisaient se marrer tous les deux. J'entendais leurs pas sur le rocher et les "on se régale" qu'il aimait prononcer avec son léger accent du sud. Tout allait bien, l'arête était technique à souhait, ils étaient alors, à 9h20, sous le sommet de leur premier 4000 de la journée : le Täschhorn (4491m). A 11h30, alors qu'il escaladait cette arête fine qui mène au Dom (4545m, le sommet de la Suisse) Patrick chutait, peut-être un bouchon de neige qui a cédé, peut-être un pied qui ripe... En une seconde Philippe Magnin se retrouvait seul sur cette arête ; iI a simplement pu entrevoir Patrick tomber au milieu de gros rochers, le brouillard lui a caché le bas de la paroi. C'est tout seul que Philippe a entreprit de rentrer vers le refuge qu'ils avaient quitté de bon matin. 

Ce voyage pendant lequel ils ont gravi dans des conditions souvent redoutables quelques 64 sommets, montrait le grand art de ces deux guides qui vivaient là une histoire de copains, une histoire d'amoureux de la montagne. 

Jean-Michel Asselin_ 

GlenatPresse


----------



## alan.a (29 Avril 2004)

Merde...

Ma prochaine voie sera pour lui ..


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mai 2004)

Une pensée pour Ayrton Senna en ce 1er mai.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2004)

Étienne Roda-Gil (1941-2004).


----------



## bebert (2 Juin 2004)




----------



## Anonyme (2 Juin 2004)

_Bien sûr, on pourra toujours railler le talent de l'auteur du mémorable « J'ai plus d'appétit qu'un barracuda ». Pour moi, je préfère me souvenir de ceci..._

« À quoi sert une chanson
Si elle est désarmée ? »,
Me disaient des Chiliens,
Bras ouverts, poings serrés.

Comme une langue ancienne
Qu'on voudrait massacrer,
Je veux être utile
À vivre et à rêver.

Comme la lune fidèle
À n'importe quel quartier,
Je veux être utile
À ceux qui m'ont aimé,

À ceux qui m'aimeront
Et à ceux qui m'aimaient.
Je veux être utile
À vivre et à chanter.

Dans n'importe quel quartier
D'une lune perdue,
Même si les maîtres parlent
Et qu'on ne m'entend plus,

Même si c'est moi qui chante
À n'importe quel coin de rue,
Je veux être utile
À vivre et à rêver.

À quoi sert une chanson
Si elle est désarmée ?


----------



## WebOliver (5 Juin 2004)

_*On l'avait tant aimé: Nino Manfredi est mort*

Nino Manfredi, l'un des derniers grands acteurs de l'âge d'or des comédies italiennes, s'est éteint vendredi à Rome, à l'âge de 83 ans. En 54 ans de carrière sur le grand écran, il avait joué notamment sous la direction de Dino Risi, Luigi Comencini, Vittoria De Sica et Ettore Scola.
L'acteur italien venait de passer plusieurs mois en unité de soins intensifs après une hémorragie cérébrale qui l'avait plongé dans le coma au mois de juillet dernier.
Vedette des plus grandes comédies italiennes des années 50 aux années 70, Nino Manfredi comptait parmi ses plus grands succès »Nous nous sommes tant aimés» (C'eravamo Tanto Amati) de Scola aux côtés de Vittorio Gassman et Stefania Sandrelli en 1974, «Affreux, sales et méchants» également de Scola deux ans plus tard, ou encore le rôle de l'émigré de «Pain et Chocolat» de Franco Brusati en 1973.
Né Saturnino Manfredi à Castra dei Volsci, à quelque 80km au sud de Rome, il avait entamé des études de droit avant de se lancer dans la comédie. Après des débuts sur les planches, il avait entamé en 1949 une longue carrière au cinéma, jalonnée d'une centaine de films.
Il devient l'un des piliers de la comédie à l'italienne et trouve au début des années 70 ses plus grands rôles. Il gagnera le coeur des Italiens en incarnant Gepetto dans «Les Aventures de Pinocchio», une adaptation télévisée de l'oeuvre de Collodi qui aura un tel succès que la RAI demandera à Luigi Comencini d'en faire une version courte pour le cinéma.
Manfredi, qui avait participé à l'écriture de plusieurs de ses films, était aussi passé derrière la caméra, comme en 1971 avec »Miracle à l'Italienne», qui obtiendra le Prix de la première oeuvre au Festival de Cannes.
Nino Manfredi était encore apparu dans plusieurs films ces dernières années, d'»Alberto Express» d'Arthur Joffé en 1990 à «La Carbonara» de Luigi Magni en 2000. L'an dernier, le Festival de Venise lui avait décerné un prix couronnant l'ensemble de sa carrière, mais Nino Manfredi était déjà trop malade pour venir au Lido recevoir l'hommage de la Mostra.
»Grâce à ses capacités artistiques et sa créativité, il était capable d'alterner son travail d'acteur avec celui de réalisateur et scénariste, pour décrire l'évolution de la société italienne avec ironie et la sagesse de la classe ouvrière», a souligné le président italien Carlo Azeglio Ciampi, qui a rendu hommage vendredi à Nino Manfredi.
Il était «peut-être le dernier des grands acteurs d'une période unique de notre cinéma», a estimé pour sa part Walter Veltroni, le maire de Rome, où les admirateurs de Nino Manfredi pourront lui rendre samedi un dernier hommage devant son cercueil exposé à l'Hôtel de ville.
Nino Manfredi était marié à Erminia Ferrari, avec laquelle il avait eu trois enfants, Roberta, Luca et Giovanna. Ses obsèques auront lieu lundi à Rome, selon l'agence ANSA. _

Je me souviens de lui dans _Pain et chocolat_.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Juin 2004)

J'avais prévu un beau texte sur le cinéma, sur le hasard, sur les rencontres, et puis j'ai tout bazardé. Ça n'aurait servi à rien. Deux ou trois l'auraient lu, on m'aurait dit bravo (on me dit toujours bravo), sonny ou n'importe quel trouduc serait venu pourrir le sujet et, pour finir, tout le monde serait reparti jouer avec Google ou je ne sais quelle connerie parce que - il faut bien l'admettre - tout le monde s'en branle. Alors, je vais faire court.
Reagan est mort, tout le monde en parle ; Ray Charles est mort, tout le monde le pleure (moi y compris) ; Odette est morte, tout le monde s'en fout.

Un soir où je n'avais rien d'autre à faire, sur ma télé il y avait ce film de Tavernier, avec Birkin et Dirk Bogarde. Elle était belle Odette. L'emmerdeuse ordinaire dans toute sa splendeur : le genre qui vous étouffe à force de vous aimer, qui tremble quand elle entend une ambulance dans la rue, qui demande trois fois si on s'est bien brossé les dents ou si les volets sont fermés, qui dit qu'on doit manger pour prendre des forces et qui prépare, la veille au soir, les pilules qu'il faudra prendre au petit-déjeuner. C'est marrant, dit comme ça, on dirait ma mère. Peut-être même qu'on dirait la mère des autres, qui sait ?

Je voulais lui dire merci à Odette. C'est pas grand chose, mais j'aurais trouvé ça sale de la laisser partir toute seule comme ça. Et puis quand je la revois dans ce film de Tavernier où elle est si craquante avec son sourire inquiet, c'est drôle, j'entends Léo qui chante les mots des pauvres gens : « Ne rentre pas trop tard. Surtout, ne prends pas froid... »

C'est samedi soir et la tendresse s'en va toute seule. Ça me passera.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Juin 2004)

...je ne peux que souscrire... 

...j'ai honte de l'avoir oubliée....!!!


----------



## sylko (15 Juin 2004)

Le guide de montagne valaisan Ulrich Inderbinen est décédé à l'âge de 104 ans. Considéré comme le plus vieux guide du monde, il avait escaladé le Cervin pour la première fois en 1921 et pour la dernière fois en 1990, à l'âge de 90 ans. Il a poursuivi son activité de guide jusqu'à l'âge de 98 ans avant de lever le pied.


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Le guide de montagne valaisan Ulrich Inderbinen est décédé à l'âge de 104 ans. Considéré comme le plus vieux guide du monde, il avait escaladé le Cervin pour la première fois en 1921 et pour la dernière fois en 1990, à l'âge de 90 ans. Il a poursuivi son activité de guide jusqu'à l'âge de 98 ans avant de lever le pied.



 Un sacré guide et une sacrée personnalité.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2004)

...chapeau bas !!!!!


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2004)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> ...chapeau bas !!!!!



Tu vois, t'as encore du chemin à faire TheBig...  et des Cervins à escalader...


----------



## WebOliver (15 Juin 2004)

_*Le «roi des Alpes» s'est éteint à l'âge de 104 ans*
Le célèbre guide de montagne valaisan Ulrich Inderbinen est mort dans sa 104e année. Il est décédé lundi (hier) à son domicile de Zermatt (VS), selon le faire-part publié mardi dans le «Walliser Bote». Surnommé le «roi des Alpes», il était aussi le doyen de son canton, précise le quotidien haut-valaisan. L'enterrement aura lieu jeudi prochain.
A 90 ans, il escaladait encore le Cervin (4478 mètres) et, cinq ans plus tard, participait à la course internationale de ski des guides de montagne. La station haut-valaisanne de Zermatt lui avait rendu hommage le 3 décembre 2000, jour anniversaire de ses 100 ans, avec une grande exposition et une fontaine baptisée à son nom.
Légende vivante parmi les guides valaisans, «Ueli» Inderbinen, surnommé le «roi des Alpes» par les touristes étrangers, n'avait alors pas de désir particulier pour marquer son centenaire: «Une vie heureuse et la santé, c'est tout ce dont on a besoin!», déclarait-il. «Ne faites pas un grand théâtre», avait-il dit aux autorités de Zermatt, mais ces dernières avaient tenu à lui rendre un hommage appuyé.

*Plus de 370 fois le Cervin*
L'alpiniste zermattois est né le 3 décembre 1900 dans une famille de neuf enfants. En septembre 1921, il escalade pour la première fois le Cervin avec sa soeur cadette. Quatre ans plus tard, il obtient son brevet de guide. Par la suite, il conduira plus de 370 fois des touristes au sommet du Cervin. Ulrich Inderbinen ne s'est jamais ennuyé dans les montagnes. «Sauf les fois où mes clients n'arrivaient pas à me suivre», avait-il glissé malicieusement.
Après son 80e anniversaire, le «roi des Alpes» a commencé à participer à des courses de ski. Mais, faute de participants dans sa classe d'âge, il avait à chaque fois parcours gagné d'avance. En 1995, alors âgé de 95 ans, il a finalement décidé de ranger ses skis suite à une chute lors de la course de ski internationale des guides à Cervinia en Italie. La même année, une chute sans gravité en redescendant du Breithorn (4164 mètres) l'incita également à ranger son piolet et ses crampons.

*Le rêve de sa vie*
Dans sa centième année, cet homme qui n'a pratiquement jamais été malade et s'est rendu pour la première fois chez le dentiste à l'âge de 74 ans, faisait ses courses au village, se rendait à l'église et lisait le journal sans lunettes. Il y a huit ans, ce fervent catholique avait pu réaliser le rêve de sa vie en allant à Rome recevoir la bénédiction du pape.
C'est la salle communale de Zermatt qui avait accueilli en décembre 2000 l'exposition de son centenaire. Le 3 décembre, une fontaine «Ueli Inderbinen» avait été inaugurée dans la station valaisanne. Environ 150 personnes avaient participé à la fête. La fontaine, ornée du portrait en bronze du célèbre guide, avait été installée sur une petite place de la localité. _


----------



## sylko (2 Juillet 2004)

The Wild One vient de s'éteindre à Los Angeles à 80 ans.


----------



## krystof (2 Juillet 2004)

Sans commentaires


----------



## Anonyme (2 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> The Wild One vient de s'éteindre à Los Angeles à 80 ans.



Ce soir commence une nostalgie nouvelle et plus douloureuse que je ne l'aurais cru.
Qu'il repose.


----------



## bebert (2 Juillet 2004)




----------



## sylko (9 Juillet 2004)

Tonton ne flinguera plus...


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Juillet 2004)

Oui.


Paix à son âme.

Snif.


----------



## WebOliver (9 Juillet 2004)

Après Brando, c'est clair que ça la fout mal... 






Paix à son âme.


----------



## Fulvio (9 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tonton ne flinguera plus...


 Curieux ça... J'y pensais ce matin en me brossant les dents. Préscience, ou bien est-ce que j'ai integré l'information pendant mon demi-sommeil, en écoutant mon radio-réveil ?


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2004)

T'as pas regardé "ne nous fachons pas" hier sur france 3 ? C'était encore un des "survivants" du film.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juillet 2004)

que vont ils nous donner à manger sur le service public en guise de "remember" ??

L'intégrale de la 7ém compagnie ?
("j'ai glissé chef !" ou encore "mon kopain y feu du Alaïe !" sans oublier le fameux "DonTonFalzar !")

Moi je l'aimais bien Jeannot... même si comme de TRES nombreux acteurs... il fut parfois obligé de faire de l'alimentaire... 

repose en paix


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2004)

C'est étrange mais l'annonce de ce décès, si peu de temps après celui de Brando, ça me rappelle une phrase de Desproges : « Le jour où j'ai appris la mort de Brassens, ça ma coupé l'appétit ; alors que, chose curieuse, à la mort de Tino Rossi, j'ai repris deux fois des moules. »
Vous voudrez bien m'excuser, mais je commence à peine la deuxième assiette...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> ... j'ai repris deux fois des moules. »
> Vous voudrez bien m'excuser, mais je commence à peine la deuxième assiette...



2 assiettes de moules en plein mois de juillet !! malheureux...
C'est ce qu'a fait J. Lefevre à l'annonce de la mort de Brando  :rateau: 

T'as vu ou ca méne


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2004)




----------



## guytantakul (9 Juillet 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

>



Attention, bébert avale sa langue ! Il est épileptique ? 

MAJ : Carrramba, encore raté !


----------



## bebert (9 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Attention, bébert avale sa langue ! Il est épileptique ?
> 
> MAJ : Carrramba, encore raté !



Tu veux parler de ça ? * :d :d :d *
C'est pas ma faute, c'est vBulletin.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2004)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> MAJ : Carrramba, encore raté !


Et pendant ce temps-là...


----------



## Juste en passant (9 Juillet 2004)

Hé ! Hé ! Hé !


----------



## Finn_Atlas (9 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Tonton ne flinguera plus...



TomTom ne flinguera plus ?  :mouais:    :hein: 

Apparemment l'été s'annonce sous les meilleurs hospices : la canicule fait ses débuts _(oui c'est un post à pas cher, dont le © appartient à mon amie Sydney :love:  )_


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juillet 2004)

auto censure.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir commence une nostalgie nouvelle et plus douloureuse que je ne l'aurais cru.
> Qu'il repose.


Tu es en berne ?


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juillet 2004)

Sacha Distel... qui conduisait aussi bien qu'iMax... :casse: :casse: :rateau:


----------



## sylko (22 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sacha Distel... qui conduisait aussi bien qu'iMax... :casse: :casse: :rateau:


 
Mais iMax n'a pas 71 ans.


----------



## Fulvio (22 Juillet 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Sacha Distel... qui conduisait aussi bien qu'iMax... :casse: :casse: :rateau:



Chantal Nobel still alive !


----------



## WebOliver (22 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Mais iMax n'a pas 71 ans.



C'est vrai... et sa copine ne s'appelle pas Chantal...


----------



## Grug (22 Juillet 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> C'est étrange mais l'annonce de ce décès, si peu de temps après celui de Brando, ça me rappelle une phrase de Desproges : « Le jour où j'ai appris la mort de Brassens, ça ma coupé l'appétit ; alors que, chose curieuse, à la mort de Tino Rossi, j'ai repris deux fois des moules. »
> Vous voudrez bien m'excuser, mais je commence à peine la deuxième assiette...


 ben comme on a dejà eu des moules y'a 15 jours pour sacha, j'vais prendre de huitres.


----------



## sylko (23 Juillet 2004)

Nouvelle tournée de moules.  


Les loups se sont cassés de Paris...


----------



## Grug (23 Juillet 2004)

tout se mélange, on sait plus quoi manger. 

satané canicule 

pascal sevran passera-t-il l'été ?


----------



## Grug (24 Juillet 2004)

En fait j'aime beaucoup ce qu'a fait Serge Reggiani.
bon acteur dans bons films, bon interprete.

quant à Pascal Sevran...


----------



## bebert (24 Juillet 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

>



Ça me coupe pas l'appetit mais ça me rend triste quand meme.


----------



## SHRIKE (26 Juillet 2004)

Un de chute.


----------



## Nephou (17 Août 2004)

Punk is dead​


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2004)

.....  .....


----------



## Grug (12 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> .....  .....


 lui aussi ?
c'est terrible


----------



## bebert (12 Septembre 2004)




----------



## thebiglebowsky (12 Septembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

>


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> lui aussi ?
> c'est terrible



Après tout rire au visage de la mort est sans doute la meilleure chose à faire.


----------



## Grug (12 Septembre 2004)

bebert a dit:
			
		

>


 http://fr.news.yahoo.com/040907/202/41kir.html


----------



## Spyro (12 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Après tout rire au visage de la mort est sans doute la meilleure chose à faire.


_Au reste, est-ce qu'elle se prive, elle, la Mort, pour se rire de nous ?_
(P. Desproges)


----------



## Grug (12 Septembre 2004)

TibomonG4 a dit:
			
		

> Après tout rire au visage de la mort est sans doute la meilleure chose à faire.


 punk is dead !


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Septembre 2004)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> punk is dead !



C'est plus personnel que ça, mais merci.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Septembre 2004)

Françoise Sagan, écrivain français, 1935-2004.


----------



## poildep (25 Septembre 2004)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Françoise Sagan, écrivain français, 1935-2004.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Septembre 2004)

............


----------



## Amok (2 Octobre 2004)

Richard Avedon.


----------



## TibomonG4 (2 Octobre 2004)




----------



## tomtom (4 Octobre 2004)

Suite à ses blessures?


----------



## sylko (4 Octobre 2004)

tomtom a dit:
			
		

> Suite à ses blessures?


Non, maladie du sang.  

Sa fille préfère la baignoire.


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Octobre 2004)

Il nous en reste de moins en moins.....









Que le monde des idées continue sa voie, en n'oubliant jamais ses serviteurs.


----------



## macinside (11 Octobre 2004)

superman n'est plus ...


----------



## piro (11 Octobre 2004)

si meme les heros nous quittent c est triste


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (11 Octobre 2004)

Superman n'est plus...

le French super héros assurera l'intérim...


----------



## Juste en passant (17 Novembre 2004)

Il y a des matins, comme ça, où l'on assiste, impuissants, à l'étalage de la bétise et de l'horreur, soeurs indissociables en ces temps tourmentés.

Elle leur avait consacré sa vie 

Elle n'est plus.

Paix à son âme.


J'me sens, tous les jours, un peu plus étranger à ce monde....


----------



## TibomonG4 (17 Novembre 2004)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> J'me sens, tous les jours, un peu plus étranger à ce monde....


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Décembre 2004)

Un pote à Warhol


----------



## Juste en passant (3 Janvier 2005)

.....j'ai appris sur Nova la disparition de Marc-Alexandre Millanvoye 

 La pauvre Tania se retrouve toute seule ....

 Merci Marca pour ces bons moments que tu m'as fait passer...

 Courage Tania...


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2005)

*Artie Shaw*


----------



## Grug (6 Janvier 2005)

Will Eisner


----------



## poildep (6 Janvier 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Oh putain NON !


L'avantage d'un auteur tel que lui : on peut s'imaginer qu'il reviendra avec un masque sur les yeux. :love:

_Mais surtout, SURTOUT, l'oeuvre reste._


----------



## macinside (10 Janvier 2005)

Adieu professeur Choron​


----------



## Luc G (10 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Adieu professeur Choron​



Ben ça nous rajeunit pas   

j'ai toujours en tête quelques trucs de hara-kiri (l'hebdo et le mensuel). Un personnage étrange, ce professeur, le roi de la provoc mais aussi tant de richesses (je l'ai vu une fois commencer à foutre le souk à une terrasse de bistrot, plus vrai que nature   )


----------



## Amok (10 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Adieu professeur Choron



Et merde...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (10 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Adieu professeur Choron​



Arfff...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2005)

La fin d'une époque...


----------



## sylko (10 Janvier 2005)

Et oui... on pouvait encore rire de tout.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Janvier 2005)

Encore un pan de mon enfance qui se fait la malle... Mon premier professeur de déconnade


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> Adieu professeur Choron​



Ah, merde.


----------



## KARL40 (10 Janvier 2005)

C'est con, très con .... 

Rabattons-nous sur charlie pendant qu'ils sont encore là !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Janvier 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Encore un pan de mon enfance qui se fait la malle...


Je me rappelle que chez mon libraire attitré, Hara Kiri et ensuite Charlie Hebdo se vendaient "sous le comptoir" et uniquement sur commande ...    
Comme disait le libraire : "c'est pas demain la veille que je vais exposer ces saloperies dans ma vitrine !!!" :rateau:   
Perso, je me bidonnais bien en les lisant surtout que la densité de gros nichons au m2 était quand même stupéfiante !!!!!  
C'était pas toujours de très bon goût ... c'était limite scato ... mais qu'est-ce que ça défoulait !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:


----------



## Grug (10 Janvier 2005)

cette tête de bite choron aura au moins eu l'avantage de faire se dresser notre Zebig :love:

sinon bonne bourre au professeur qui si j'ai bien compris va croiser la grande duchesse du luxembourg.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (10 Janvier 2005)

Et allez ! ... encore une petite touche de nostalgie !!!


----------



## jpmiss (10 Janvier 2005)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Et oui... on pouvait encore rire de tout.


 
 Y compri de la mort de De Gaulle:


----------



## Grug (10 Janvier 2005)

encore une victime du tiramisu :rateau:


----------



## krystof (10 Janvier 2005)

Heureusement, il nous reste le talent de sa fille... heu... non... désolé.


----------



## jpmiss (10 Janvier 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement, il nous reste le talent de sa fille... heu... non... désolé.


 
 Je te racompagne pas, tu connais le chemin


----------



## poildep (10 Janvier 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> sinon bonne bourre au professeur qui si j'ai bien compris va croiser la grande duchesse du luxembourg.


T'as bien compris.  Sacré Choron !  :love:


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2005)

Je suis au boulot et je viens de feuilleter _Les fiches bricolages du professeur Choron_    

Merci professeur... :


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (14 Janvier 2005)

Juste en passant a dit:
			
		

> .....j'ai appris sur Nova la disparition de Marc-Alexandre Millanvoye
> 
> La pauvre Tania se retrouve toute seule ....
> 
> ...



Je ne m'en remet pas


----------



## WebOliver (28 Janvier 2005)

_Il est plus content M. Pignon._


----------



## bebert (28 Janvier 2005)

Ah le con !!!


----------



## Anonyme (28 Janvier 2005)

m***


----------



## mado (28 Janvier 2005)

_C'est la nature_, il parait.
Mais m****.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Janvier 2005)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> C'était pas toujours de très bon goût ... c'était limite scato ... mais qu'est-ce que ça défoulait !!!! :love:  :love:  :love:



Un choc ; dont on ne se remet jamais... Comme le fait d'avoir vu Bukowski à "apostrophe", quand j'avais 11 ans ; dans mon pyjama Pif le chien, et que mes parents paniqués cherchaient à changer de chaîne sous mes protestations...   :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (29 Janvier 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> _Il est plus content M. Pignon._



... Ouais... Quand un clown triste disparaît ; on pleure en silence...  ... Il va enfin pouvoir reluquer la poitrine de Pauline Lafont à loisirs... Veinard :love:


----------



## Cillian (29 Janvier 2005)

*Monsieur Louis, 

Monsieur Jean, 

Monsieur Jacques,

Laissez nous en un peu *​


----------



## aricosec (29 Janvier 2005)

.

il fut un acteur rare,bien meilleur que certaines stars
et meme quand il jouait le con,ont y croyait pas pour un rond
dans la peau de ses roles il se glissait,il maitrisait a fond son art
allo roxo,dites monsieur jacques,vous nous laissez là comme des cons
.


----------



## krystof (4 Février 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> .
> 
> et meme quand il jouait le con,ont y croyait pas pour un rond
> dans la peau de ses roles il se glissait,il maitrisait a fond son art



C'est pas un peu contradictoire ça, pépé ?


----------



## Juste en passant (10 Février 2005)

Jimmy Smith, organiste


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Février 2005)

En voilà un que j'aimais bien.

Pour une fois...


----------



## WebOliver (10 Février 2005)

ça n'était qu'une bronchite... 

_*Michel Sardou contraint de reporter plusieurs concerts parisiens pour cause de bronchite * 
Victime d'une bronchite, Michel Sardou reporte à la fin du mois les trois concerts prévus vendredi, samedi et dimanche au Palais des Sports, a-t-on appris mercredi auprès de son service de presse. blablablablaldaslfjkld _


----------



## WebOliver (10 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde c'est con : j'ai lu *Michel Sardou* et...
> Ben non.



ça jette un froid non?   :love:


----------



## KARL40 (10 Février 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Ah merde c'est con : j'ai lu *Michel Sardou* et...
> Ben non.


----------



## Juste en passant (11 Février 2005)

Un bout d'Histoire nous quitte


----------



## Grug (11 Février 2005)

Cillian a dit:
			
		

> *Monsieur Louis,
> 
> Monsieur Jean,
> 
> ...


 pour le bon gout, il reste bigard


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2005)

Arthur Miller (non, pas gérard, raté).


----------



## Dedalus (12 Février 2005)

Voilà deux nuits que je dors mal, assez bouleversé par le suicide d'Humbert Balsan. je l'avais rencontré, il y a longtemps (j'étais très jeune), et son interprétation de Gauvain dans le Lancelot du lac de Bresson (voir mon avatar) m'avait profondément touché.
Je me souviens surtout d'une autre interprétation, dans le Balcon en forêt, d'après Julien Gracq (beau film de Michel Mitrani situé dans la forêt des Ardennes, exception qui confirme la règle dans l'adaptation des chefs-d'½uvre ).

Or, le balcon en forêt avait été, aussi, un des premiers rôles forts de Jacques Villeret...
Quelle étrange malédiction... 
J'ai un goût amer dans la bouche (il me semble que je comprends maintenant le sens de l'expression «un goût de cendres») et les vertus apaisantes du câlinou du matin n'ont pas suffi à conjurer tout à fait cette grisaille vénéneuse


----------



## Grug (13 Février 2005)

et personne pour saluer alfred 
  :rateau:


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> et personne pour saluer alfred
> :rateau:



elle est trop facile, personne ne la fera


----------



## Anonyme (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> elle est trop facile, personne ne la fera



Sisi, j'y ai bien pensé, mais comme j'ai prise de bonnes résolutions vous avez loupé ça.


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Février 2005)

Putain dégouté, j'arrivais remonté comme un réveil, avec ma blague sur Alfred Sirven, et je vois que tout le monde y a déjà pensé...

Ceci dit, il est mort quand même le pauvre...


----------



## macinside (13 Février 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Putain dégouté, j'arrivais remonté comme un réveil, avec ma blague sur Alfred Sirven, et je vois que tout le monde y a déjà pensé...
> 
> Ceci dit, il est mort quand même le pauvre...



ta le bonjour d'alfred !  :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Février 2005)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ta le bonjour d'alfred !  :rateau:



pauvre Alfred, lui qui était si ... rven !


----------



## Dedalus (14 Février 2005)

N'empêche, ça la fout mal pour ceux qui avaient décrété son état de santé compatible avec la prison, alors que c'est le premier de la brochette à avaler son bulletin de naissance


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Février 2005)

Nous ne sommes que de passage... Memento mori


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (14 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Nous ne sommes que de passage... Memento mori



Oui, je passe là !!!   

à la prochaine


----------



## KARL40 (14 Février 2005)

Arthur Miller .....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Février 2005)

Tiens, j'ai oublié Madeleine Reberioux, spécialiste d'histoire et qui a lutté pour accessibilité à tous aux grands enjeux de son temps. :king:


----------



## Dedalus (14 Février 2005)

iPantoufle a dit:
			
		

> Tiens, j'ai oublié Madeleine Reberioux, spécialiste d'histoire et qui a lutté pour accessibilité à tous aux grands enjeux de son temps. :king:


Formulé ainsi ça fait un peu langue de bois pour celle qui revendiquait le « rêver vrai »

Elle avait  dénoncé (et rappelé à nous les jeunes générations qui l'ignorions) la scandaleuse farce qu'avait été le procès de l'assassin de Jaurès (acquitté en 19 sous les auspices de la Chambre bleu horizon - et la famille Jaurès condamnée aux dépens)


----------



## al02 (15 Février 2005)

Au nord, c'était les corons,
La terre, c'était le charbon,

http://www.lexpress.fr/info/infojour/infos.asp?id=764&1305


----------



## WebOliver (15 Février 2005)

Cette fois, Rob' c'est pas du pipeau...  Tu peux te rasseoir. 







_Elle avait tout peint en bleu
Mon oreiller mes cheveux
Quand j'ai regardé dehors
J'ai vu un drôle de décor
Et je n'en ai pas cru mes yeux

Elle avait tout peint en bleu
Les rues tristes des banlieues
Même les arbres les abri-bus
Avaient la couleur en plus
Et c'était vraiment vraiment mieux

Elle avait tout peint en bleu
Même les gens, les malheureux
Présidents ou éboueurs
Y avait plus d'âge de couleurs
Et c'était tellement tellement mieux

Elle avait tout peint en bleu
Même les prières au bon Dieu
Les journaux, les prospectus
Les tribunes des campus
C'est vrai que ça changeait un peu

Si la liberté mon vieux
Ça peut peindre tout en bleu
Il faut savoir ce qu'on veut
Si tu lui tournes le dos
Elle repart avec ses pinceaux
Vers d'autres ciels, vers d'autres lieux
Et soudain plus rien n'est bleu

Elle avait tout peint en bleu
Mes guitares mon lit mes cheveux
Mais dès qu'elle est repartie
Tout est redevenu gris
Et je n'en ai pas cru mes yeux

Elle avait tout peint en bleu

Elle avait tout peint en bleu_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Février 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Au nord, c'était les corons,
> La terre, c'était le charbon,



C'était pas ma tasse de thé ; mais Rest in peace


----------



## Anonyme (15 Février 2005)

Et M..., encore un jeune homme qui part...

Mourir alors qu'on a fêté ses 20 ans en 2001


----------



## Nephou (15 Février 2005)

ben ça fait tout drôle qaund même...


----------



## Grug (15 Février 2005)

en pleine manif contre la reforme des lycée, il a choisi son jour ce Pierre Bachelier.


----------



## mado (21 Février 2005)

​


----------



## Juste en passant (22 Février 2005)

Vivre tue






Guillermo Cabrera Infante


Chier ! Chier ! Chier !


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2005)

Simone Simon


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (25 Février 2005)

Ah, en voyant le thread post mortem ressurgir, que sur France Info y disaient qu'y poursuivait sa lente agonie (qu'il est déjà à moitié enterré par les médias) j'ai cru que c'était pour le pape.....


----------



## krystof (25 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> j'ai cru que c'était pour le pape.....




C'est pas déjà le cas depuis un bon moment ?


----------



## Pierrou (25 Février 2005)

Niarf c'est pas de très bon gout ça dis donc ?!


----------



## krystof (25 Février 2005)

Pierrou a dit:
			
		

> Niarf c'est pas de très bon gout ça dis donc ?!




Lui non plus il n'est pas de très bon goût quand il met dans le même panier avortement-nazisme-communisme-homosexualité...


----------



## Pierrou (25 Février 2005)

C'est certain en effet, tout comme ce n'est pas de tres bon gout de faire croire qu'il controle encore quelque chose alors que le pauvre homme n'est plus en etat d'assumer sa charge


----------



## Grug (25 Février 2005)

ce n'est pas une question de bon gout, mais d'humanité.
malheureusement dans une entreprise basée sur le martyr on ne debranche pas un argument publicitaire pareil.
:rateau:


----------



## Dedalus (25 Février 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Simone Simon



c'est un peu cruel à dire, mais je la croyais morte depuis longtemps...
oublions tout ça, je vais plutôt me repasser la Féline (le seul, le vrai, celui de Jacques Tourneur)
elle a aussi été épatante dans Lac aux dames, sauvant le film par sa seule présence


----------



## loustic (25 Février 2005)

Dedalus a dit:
			
		

> c'est un peu cruel à dire, mais je la croyais morte depuis longtemps...
> oublions tout ça, je vais plutôt me repasser la Féline (le seul, le vrai, celui de Jacques Tourneur)
> elle a aussi été épatante dans Lac aux dames, sauvant le film par sa seule présence


Un régal !!!


----------



## Grug (25 Février 2005)

herve gaymard.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Février 2005)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> herve gaymard.



Payez pour lui.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Février 2005)

Mort de Jean Prat "Monsieur Rugby"... (plus d'info ici)


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Février 2005)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> Mort de Jean Prat "Monsieur Rugby"... (plus d'info ici)



C'est triste pour Jean Prat  , et aussi pour le journaliste de libé qui lui attribue six titres de champions de France LA MÊME ANNEE ("DE 1948 À 1948")


----------



## WebOliver (27 Février 2005)

On parlera de Jef Raskin au passé désormais...


----------



## krystof (28 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> On parlera de Jef Raskin au passé désormais...




Déjà qu'au présent je n'en parlais pas des masses...


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2005)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Déjà qu'au présent je n'en parlais pas des masses...



Un piti peu quand même...   :love: Et il on trouve une interview dans le dernier numéro d'_iCreate_.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Février 2005)

que ce powerbook repose en paix..


----------



## WebOliver (28 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> que ce powerbook repose en paix..



Arrête, tu vas me donner des idées pour le PC du boulot...


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Février 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Arrête, tu vas me donner des idées pour le PC du boulot...



Ah bon, pour moi, la photo là, pour un PC je croyais que c'était l'état neuf !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Février 2005)

-dc- a dit:
			
		

> que ce powerbook repose en paix..



Rectorat d'Ajaccio????? ...


----------



## KIDBOOJIBOY (28 Février 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Rectorat d'Ajaccio????? ...



Tu vois que tu es en pleine forme...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Mars 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah bon, pour moi, la photo là, pour un PC je croyais que c'était l'état neuf !



Ben, ç'aurait pu être du tuning PC de bon goût


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Avril 2005)

... le temps est chagrin 

_Pas glop_


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Apparemment, "Le rocher est en deuil" !_
> :mouais:
> :sleep:



Une question surgit subrepticement à mon esprit embué.   

Nous le savons tous depuis qu'on nous l'a rappelé avec la mort du pape, il est de coutume de mettre les drapeaux en berne à la mort d'un souverain ou d'un chef d'État d'un pays ami. 
Et la principauté de Monaco est un pays ami, une sorte de petite s½ur de la France

Certes, mais comme les drapeaux sont déjà en berne pour le pape, comment les mettre par dessus en berne pour Rainier ?


 :mouais:


----------



## Juste en passant (6 Avril 2005)




----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (6 Avril 2005)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> _Apparemment, "Le rocher est en deuil" !_
> :mouais:
> :sleep:



Dis roberto, euh ... ce n'est pas de ce Rocher là que tu parlais... hein ?   ​


----------



## Luc G (11 Mai 2005)

Pierre Sansot n'est plus là. Il ne se promènera plus dans Narbonne.

Pour ceux, sans doute nombreux, qui ne le connaitraient pas, juste les titres de quelques-uns de ses bouquins :

Les gens de peu
Du bon usage de la lenteur
Le goût de la conversation
Jardins publics
Il vous faudra traverser la vie

Un philosophe comme on aimerait en voir plus souvent.

Une citation tiré du papier du monde : 

"On est au monde, mais on ne peut pas le prouver : tout vient de là"


----------



## mado (11 Mai 2005)

J'ai longtemps travaillé avec son fils, Philippe. Que je croise régulièrement devant les étals du marché.
Digne héritier farfelu de son père, dont il me parlait souvent.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Mai 2005)

*Dites, je profite de la résurrection de ce thread pour vous posez une petite question toute simple qui me turlupine.*

Vous croyez que, si Raffarin était ressorti de l'hôpital les pieds devant et dans une caisse en sapin, nous aurions eu droit au lundi de Pentecôte comme jour de deuil national ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Mai 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Dites, je profite de la résurrection de ce thread pour vous posez une petite question toute simple qui me turlupine.*
> 
> Vous croyez que, si Raffarin était ressorti de l'hôpital les pieds devant et dans une caisse en sapin, nous aurions eu droit au lundi de Pentecôte comme jour de deuil national ?



Nan, t'aurais eu droit au lundi de pentecôte comme jour de *fête* nationale (et le 14 juillet tu bossais) !


----------



## tatouille (11 Mai 2005)

Amok a dit:
			
		

> <blockquote><font class="small">Post&eacute; &agrave; l'origine par petit scarabée:</font><hr /> * Peut on poster ici aprés les (pitites) morts ?
> Ou il faut aller à "post coïtum"  *



Ca dépend: si tu as eu peur, c'est ici. Si tu t'es dit que ca valait le coup d'y rester, c'est à Post-coitum.[/QUOTE]


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mai 2005)

ah ! eddy barclay !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (13 Mai 2005)

*Rideau noir pour les soirées blanches*


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mai 2005)

ouais fini la coke à l'oeil jonnhy !!!


----------



## N°6 (13 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> ouais fini la coke à l'oeil jonnhy !!!


  

Aaahh que non ! Que jamais Johnny s'est mis de la poudre aux yeux !   

Et que Johnny il met les OOPTIIIQUE-DEUX-MIIIILLLEUH


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Aaahh que non ! Que jamais Johnny s'est mis de la poudre aux yeux !
> 
> Et que Johnny il met les OOPTIIIQUE-DEUX-MIIIILLLEUH



Tu confonds là, les lunettes, c'est SUR le nez, la depou, c'est dessous !


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mai 2005)

madonna a dit:
			
		

> J'ai longtemps travaillé avec son fils, Philippe. Que je croise régulièrement devant les étals du marché.
> Digne héritier farfelu de son père, dont il me parlait souvent.



Philippe Sanzot, de la boucherie SANZOT ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Philippe Sanzot, de la boucherie SANZOT ?



Ça, c'était vraiment la réplique "ad hoc" !


----------



## sonnyboy (13 Mai 2005)

Hey !!!! pas mal PAPI, il te reste quelques neurones on dirait !!!


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Hey !!!! pas mal PAPI, il te reste quelques neurones on dirait !!!



Whaaa ! Un compliment de SB, je vais encadrer son post et l'accrocher dans le salon ...    



Mais vi gamin, tu croyais quand même pas être le seul à en avoir !


----------



## N°6 (13 Mai 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Whaaa ! Un compliment de SB, je vais encadrer son post et l'accrocher dans le salon ...



Mmmh... Tu sais, les compliments dans ce genre de threads, souvent, ça sent le sapin


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Mmmh... Tu sais, les compliments dans ce genre de threads, souvent, ça sent le sapin



Bonne nouvelle ...   enfin ... Nouvelle : Je suis toujours vivant !  :rateau: 


Hein ? Oui, je sais, c'est provisoire !


----------



## N°6 (13 Mai 2005)

Ouf ! Nous voilà rassurés !   

Alors Pascal, c'était comment ta NDE ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Ouf ! Nous voilà rassurés !
> 
> Alors Pascal, c'était comment ta NDE ?



NDE   



_Là, je sens venir un truc ..._


----------



## N°6 (13 Mai 2005)

Near Death Experience


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Near Death Experience




Bon, alors : j'ai vu ma vie défiler devant mes yeux en quelques secondes, puis une grande lumière blanche qui m'appelait, et toute cette sorte de choses. Bon, je te reporte à la littérature spécialisée sur le sujet, because sur un forum, la préoccupation, ce serait plutôt la Near Life Expérience !


----------



## N°6 (13 Mai 2005)

Si Sonny n'en a même pas profité pour un ultime tombé de futal, tout va bien


----------



## Anonyme (25 Juin 2005)

_J'aime les hommes qui sont c'qui peuvent
Assis sur le bord des fleuves
Qui regardent s'en aller dans la mer
Les bouts d'bois, les vieilles affaires...
La beauté d'Ava Gardner._


----------



## Luc G (30 Juin 2005)

Max Rouquette (Max Roqueta en occitan) est parti. Il écrivait en occitan, ce qui n'est pas la meilleure façon d'accéder à la célébrité mais est un espace pour écrire qui en vaut un autre. Il a beaucoup écrit : poèmes, prose, etc. Il a surtout écrit des proses qui naviguent à vue tout près de la poésie. "Vert paradis", c'st comme cela qu'il avait appelé un premier recueil de textes qui parlaient de l'homme et de la nature en partant de peu ou de beaucoup : des ruines d'Aumelas qui résumaient Don Quichotte à sa façon en deux pages si je me rappelle bien (j'ai évidemment prêté le bouquin), du hautbois de neige là-haut sur le Larzac, d'un médecin de campagne qu'il était.

Beaucoup de ses livres suivants se sont inscrits dans cet esprit de "Vert paradis" et portent en sous-titre "vert paradis II", etc. Il a été traduit en français et dans d'autres langues. Si vous avez l'occasion,  en allant acheter le "da vinci code"   , essayez de feuilleter "Vert Paradis" et de trouver le texte qui parle d'un château et d'en lire une page.


----------



## Nobody (1 Juillet 2005)

Un oncle de mon épouse. Hier. L'était pas connu, bien sûr, mais c'était un chic type. Reste l'image de son sourire. Voudrais qu'on puisse en dire autant de moi après ma mort.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (1 Juillet 2005)

*Ma motivation*
pour aller bosser tout à l'heure


 :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2005)

_La vie est une cerise
La mort est un noyau
L'amour un cerisier._


----------



## supermoquette (15 Juillet 2005)

OS/2  :love:


----------



## Luc G (15 Juillet 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> OS/2  :love:



Des suites d'une longue maladie...

Sinon, il y a quelques jours que Claude Simon a quitté définitivement ses vignes de Salses. Sa littérature n'était, à coup sûr, pas aussi vendeuse que le da vinci code mais elle restera peut-être plus longtemps.


----------



## al02 (19 Juillet 2005)

Alain Bombard est mort !!

Heureusement il reste de la lecture !


----------



## bebert (22 Juillet 2005)




----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2005)

J'avais eu la chance de le voir en 2003 à Paléo, à Nyon. Un concert sous la pluie, mais ensoleillé.


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (12 Août 2005)

*JR et Bobby*
sont orphelins


triste tristesse...


----------



## bobbynountchak (13 Août 2005)

on avait dit : "pas les affaires et pas la famille"!!!
laissez moi mon chagrin, quoi...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Août 2005)




----------



## sonnyboy (29 Août 2005)

On dit "de la philo", vous me décevez Docquéville...

Encore une figure de plus en moins..


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2005)

http://andrepousse.free.fr/


----------



## al02 (9 Septembre 2005)

André POUSSE est mort ! 

_Une des ses anecdotes :_

*Le dîner de cons.*


_L'idée existait bien avant le film du même nom._

Déjà en 1989, voici ce qu'écrivait André POUSSE, dans :

 Touchez pas aux Souvenirs
Ed. Robert Laffont
Pages : 162 - 163.


Avec Michel Audiard, on faisait de temps à autre un « dîner de cons ».
C&#8217;est un jeu que j&#8217;avais expérimenté avec Jean Castel, sur une idée à lui.
On se réunit à cinq ou six, et chacun d&#8217;entre nous invite le type le plus con qu&#8217;il connaît.
Au premier abord, c&#8217;est un jeu qui semble méchant et prétentieux. Mais, si on réfléchit un peu, on s&#8217;aperçoit bien vite que ce n&#8217;est pas méchant, pour la bonne raison que les cons ne savent pas qu&#8217;ils le sont ! Le jeu n&#8217;est pas non plus prétentieux, car on est toujours le con d&#8217;un autre.
Il faut de préférence inviter des cons riches. Ça existe, et bien plus qu&#8217;on ne le pense. Ce sont les meilleurs, puisque c&#8217;est bien connu qu&#8217;on n&#8217;est pas un con bien sûr parce qu&#8217;on est riche, mais il n&#8217;empêche que les riches pensent souvent qu&#8217;ils sont riches parce qu&#8217;ils ne sont pas cons... en tout cas moins cons que vous.
Or, il est évident qu&#8217;on peut être riche et con.
Dans ce genre de dîner, le con riche est le partenaire idéal.
Chacun doit mettre son con en valeur... le faire parler... le mettre en situation pour qu&#8217;il brille, alors, là, on peut atteindre des sommets.
Ce qui est regrettable, c&#8217;est que je ne vois pas comment on pourrait commercialiser le jeu, et c&#8217;est dommage.
Je l&#8217;aimais bien, Michel, on se marrait bien tous les deux. Et puis, un jour, le coup de téléphone, je suis à La Garde-Freinet, je vais partir débroussailler et ça sonne, il est 8 heures, 8 heures et demie du matin, je décroche. Une voix plutôt enjouée d&#8217;une nana que je ne connais pas :
- Allô, monsieur Pousse ?
- Oui, c&#8217;est moi...
- Bonjour... j&#8217;étais l&#8217;autre soir au dîner chez Jean-Marie... j&#8217;étais assise à côté de vous... vous ne voyez pas ?
C&#8217;était un dîner qui avait eu lieu quelques jours plus tôt chez un copain à moi, entrepreneur, à La Garde-Freinet, on était une vingtaine à table, je ne voyais vraiment pas qui c&#8217;était... fallait abréger.
- Oui, oui, je vois.
Et cette nana, on dirait presque qu&#8217;elle est contente, m&#8217;apprend la mort de Michel Audiard. Elle vient d&#8217;entendre ça aux informations...
- Alors, je me suis dit tout de suite que ça allait vous intéresser, vous le connaissiez ?...
- Oui, oui, je le connaissais...
Et j&#8217;ai raccroché, sinon j&#8217;aurais été désagréable.

*Salut l'artiste !*​


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Septembre 2005)

Tiens je l'aimais bien lui aussi... que de souvenirs...


----------



## guytantakul (9 Septembre 2005)

Ah ? Pousse aussi est mort ? 
Pfff.. Bientôt il ne restera plus personne des gens qui nous ont fait grandir, je vous le dis...


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2005)

Ah ! Merde !

Tous ces vieux qu'on aime et qui s'en vont, ça fout le bourdon...

Et puis on leur dit merci parce que de penser à eux le bourdon fout le camp ...

La roue tourne...

Combien de temps ?


----------



## loustic (9 Septembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> André POUSSE est mort !
> 
> _Une des ses anecdotes :_
> 
> ...


Tout ça me rassure.

Enfin je comprends pourquoi on m'a invité aussi souvent... !!! ...

Alors je ne suis pas aussi con que j'en ai l'air puisque je viens de découvrir le pot aux roses ! ! !

Hé ! Ho ! Et vous ??? ... ? ? ? ... !!! ...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (10 Septembre 2005)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Pfff.. Bientôt il ne restera plus personne des gens qui nous ont fait grandir, je vous le dis...




Il en restera toujours pour nous voir vieillir et nous refiler un déambulateur  :hein: (Thebig, si tu nous lis ... :love: )


----------



## al02 (20 Septembre 2005)

Wiesenthal, le célèbre «chasseur de nazis» est mort


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Septembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Wiesenthal, le célèbre «chasseur de nazis» est mort



Espérons qu'aucune de ses "proies" ne lui ait survécue.


----------



## iKool (20 Septembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Espérons qu'aucune de ses "proies" ne lui ait survécue.


Il y a eu je crois assez récement un ancien SS passé ensuite chez Pinochet qui s'est fait gaulé en amérique du sud pour pédophilie...
Le temps qui passe achèvera les "proies" restantes.


----------



## justme (21 Septembre 2005)

.





			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Espérons qu'aucune de ses "proies" ne lui ait survécue.



Juste un petit millier d'entre elles ...


----------



## TibomonG4 (20 Octobre 2005)

Folon


----------



## al02 (23 Octobre 2005)

D&#233;c&#232;s du Sculpteur Arman (Armand Pierre Fernandez), n&#233; &#224; Nice


----------



## guytantakul (23 Octobre 2005)

J'ai vu ça. 
J'aimais bien ses accumulations d'outils, pour ma part. 
Les dinosaures-facom m'ont toujours plu, d'aussi loin que je me souvienne


----------



## aricosec (24 Octobre 2005)

un scoop vient de tomber sur les telescripteurs, "*aricosec n'est pas mort !*


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Octobre 2005)

_*Jean Pierre Bacri n'est pas mort aujourd'hui...*_

La vie continuera à me plaire encore un peu... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Jean-iMarc (24 Octobre 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> un scoop vient de tomber sur les telescripteurs, "*aricosec n'est pas mort !*




Arico !!! C'est bien toi !?!?!?


----------



## Luc G (24 Octobre 2005)

aricosec a dit:
			
		

> un scoop vient de tomber sur les telescripteurs, "*aricosec n'est pas mort !*



J'en étais sûr !


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Novembre 2005)

*11 Novembre 1918, 11 heures, à la onzième heure du onzième jour du onzième mois*
L'histoire a retenu le nom du clairon Sellier mais à ce moment sur toute la ligne de front les clairons sautent sur les parapets et sonnent le cessez-le-feu, dans toutes les communes de France les cloches sonnent à la volée pour marquer la fin d'un conflit qui, en quatre ans, aura provoqué la mort de plus de dix millions d'hommes, des souffrances indicibles pour les combattants, pour les blessés, handicapés, mutilés ou gazés, des destructions massives dans les zones de combats, des dettes immenses et l'affaiblissement durable de l'économie des principaux pays européens. 

Une guerre totale comme on n'en avait jamais vu auparavant si bien que les combattants ne pouvaient imaginer que de pareilles horreurs puissent un jour se reproduire. Nos pious pious et poilus pensaient avoir combattu et consenti tous ces sacrifices pour la « der des der », la dernière des guerres.

Comme chacun sait, la Grande Guerre 1914-1918 deviendra par la suite la "première guerre mondiale" puisqu'un autre conflit rivalisant d'horreurs viendra lui succéder...

Notre monde actuel, notre confort, nos libertés reposent en grande partie sur des monceaux de cadavres, il ne faux pas oublier.


----------



## Taho! (11 Novembre 2005)

comme ont le sait, l'histoire a toujours su nous montrer le contraire...

Joyeux anniversaire Armistice !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (11 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *11 Novembre 1918, 11 heures, à la onzième heure du onzième jour du onzième mois*


----------



## Mobyduck (11 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *11 Novembre 1918, 11 heures, à la onzième heure du onzième jour du onzième mois*
> L'histoire a retenu le nom du clairon Sellier mais à ce moment sur toute la ligne de front les clairons sautent sur les parapets et sonnent le cessez-le-feu, dans toutes les communes de France les cloches sonnent à la volée pour marquer la fin d'un conflit qui, en quatre ans, aura provoqué la mort de plus de dix millions d'hommes, des souffrances indicibles pour les combattants, pour les blessés, handicapés, mutilés ou gazés, des destructions massives dans les zones de combats, des dettes immenses et l'affaiblissement durable de l'économie des principaux pays européens.
> 
> Une guerre totale comme on n'en avait jamais vu auparavant si bien que les combattants ne pouvaient imaginer que de pareilles horreurs puissent un jour se reproduire. Nos pious pious et poilus pensaient avoir combattu et consenti tous ces sacrifices pour la « der des der », la dernière des guerres.
> ...


----------



## loustic (11 Novembre 2005)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *11 Novembre 1918, 11 heures, à la onzième heure du onzième jour du onzième mois*
> L'histoire a retenu le nom du clairon Sellier mais à ce moment sur toute la ligne de front les clairons sautent sur les parapets et sonnent le cessez-le-feu, dans toutes les communes de France les cloches sonnent à la volée pour marquer la fin d'un conflit qui, en quatre ans, aura provoqué la mort de plus de dix millions d'hommes, des souffrances indicibles pour les combattants, pour les blessés, handicapés, mutilés ou gazés, des destructions massives dans les zones de combats, des dettes immenses et l'affaiblissement durable de l'économie des principaux pays européens.
> 
> Une guerre totale comme on n'en avait jamais vu auparavant si bien que les combattants ne pouvaient imaginer que de pareilles horreurs puissent un jour se reproduire. Nos pious pious et poilus pensaient avoir combattu et consenti tous ces sacrifices pour la « der des der », la dernière des guerres.
> ...





Ne lisez pas la signature... j'ai honte.


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Novembre 2005)

Ben pour moi la guerre de 14/18 c'est un peu loin... Je ne sais plus qui disais "Plus on avance dans le temps moins on rencontre de gens qui ont connu Napoléon" Par contre je connaissais bien Daniel Stolzenberg qui vient de disparaître en Himalaya sous une avalanche, un homme d'une gentillesse et d'une humanité que je ne pourrais jamais oublier...

Le premier qui ironise là-dessus je le boule rouge, qu'on se le dise...!


----------



## al02 (11 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Ben pour moi la guerre de 14/18 c'est un peu loin... Je ne sais plus qui disais "Plus on avance dans le temps moins on rencontre de gens qui ont connu Napoléon" Par contre je connaissais bien *Daniel Stolzenberg* qui vient de disparaître en Himalaya sous une avalanche, un homme d'une gentillesse et d'une humanité que je ne pourrais jamais oublier...
> 
> Le premier qui ironise là-dessus je le boule rouge, qu'on se le dise...!




C'était qui ?  _(et ce n'est pas de l'ironie, juste une question !)_


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Novembre 2005)

Dos Jones a dit:
			
		

> Le premier qui ironise là-dessus je le boule rouge, qu'on se le dise...!



Crétin.


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> C'était qui ?  _(et ce n'est pas de l'ironie, juste une question !)_



Crétin.


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> C'était qui ?  _(et ce n'est pas de l'ironie, juste une question !)_


Un professeur de l'Ensa (Ecole Nationale de Ski et d'Alpinisme) avec lequel j'ai collaboré sur la mise en place de cursus de formation...

Respect à lui... 

Comme à Terray, Bérault, et tant d'autres conquérants de l'inutile...


----------



## Dos Jones (11 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Crétin.


T'as gagné...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Novembre 2005)

Qui crois tu impressioner avec tes coups de boules à la con ???


----------



## Taho! (12 Novembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Crétin.


Lapinou est en forme ! :love:


----------



## al02 (25 Novembre 2005)

Décès de l'ancienne star du foot George Best


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Novembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Décès de l'ancienne star du foot George Best



Ben en tout cas, ça n'empêche pas TF1 de raconter des conneries, pour changer ... Un foutebaleur le cinquième Beatles ... On croit rêver ! c'est pas parce que le prédécesseur de Ringo Star à la batterie s'appelait Best aussi (Pete Best), il n'y a qu'un seul "cinquième Beatles", c'est Neil Aspinal, leur roady de la première à la dernière heure du groupe. :mouais:


----------



## al02 (25 Novembre 2005)

oups ! doublon.


----------



## al02 (25 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben en tout cas, ça n'empêche pas TF1 de raconter des conneries, pour changer ... Un foutebaleur le cinquième *Beatles* ... On croit rêver ! c'est pas parce que le prédécesseur de Ringo Star à la batterie s'appelait Best aussi (Pete Best), il n'y a qu'un seul "cinquième *Beatles*", c'est Neil Aspinal, leur roady de la première à la dernière heure du groupe. :mouais:



Ah oui, les *boeufs attelés !*


----------



## N°6 (25 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben en tout cas, ça n'empêche pas TF1 de raconter des conneries, pour changer ... Un foutebaleur le cinquième Beatles ... On croit rêver ! c'est pas parce que le prédécesseur de Ringo Star à la batterie s'appelait Best aussi (Pete Best), il n'y a qu'un seul "cinquième Beatles", c'est Neil Aspinal, leur roady de la première à la dernière heure du groupe. :mouais:



Bah pas d'accord... :hein: le cinquième Beatles, c'est surtout Geoge Martin...  

[edit] Geo*r*ge Martin... :rateau:


----------



## Taho! (25 Novembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Bah pas d'accord... :hein: le cinquième Beatles, c'est surtout Geoge Martin...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Novembre 2005)

N°6 a dit:
			
		

> Bah pas d'accord... :hein: le cinquième Beatles, c'est surtout Geoge Martin...
> 
> [edit] Geo*r*ge Martin... :rateau:



*Georges* Martin EST celui qui à désigné Neil Aspinal comme étant le "cinquième Beatles" (lors d'une interview en 67 ou 68, je crois). Neil était présent auprès des (Silver) Beatles avant leur découverte par Brian Epstein, donc plus longtemps encore avant que Georges Martin ne s'occupe de produire leur musique. C'était déjà lui qui conduisait la camionnette lorsqu'ils accompagnaient Tony Sheridan, et qui installait le matos à la Cavern de Liverpool.


----------



## N°6 (26 Novembre 2005)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> *Georges* Martin EST celui qui à désigné Neil Aspinal comme étant le "cinquième Beatles" (lors d'une interview en 67 ou 68, je crois). Neil était présent auprès des (Silver) Beatles avant leur découverte par Brian Epstein, donc plus longtemps encore avant que Georges Martin ne s'occupe de produire leur musique. C'était déjà lui qui conduisait la camionnette lorsqu'ils accompagnaient Tony Sheridan, et qui installait le matos à la Cavern de Liverpool.



Bon, ce thread n'est qu'à moitié le bon l'endroit pour débattre de ça, mais effectivement, si on aborde le thème de la conduite des camionettes, je veux bien admettre le rôle mineur de George Martin    
Il a déclaré ça il y a 35 ans et après ?  D'abord, évidemment, il n'allait pas dire "Hé, les mec, je suis le cinquième Beatle" ce qui aurait été très con...  
Maintenant avec le recul, et pour ce que j'en ai lu, sa culture et son expérience musicale ont été très largement mises à contribution, (notament pour Sergent Pepper, ce qui n'est pas rien), et ont eu une influence certaine sur l'évolution des quatre autres. 

Mais je veux bien rectifier mon affirmation en précisant simplement que *pour moi*, c'est George   (avec un r oui, mais sans s ) Martin le "cinquième Beatle"


----------



## al02 (5 Décembre 2005)

Gloria Lasso est morte: la chanteuse s'était mariée six fois

Elle s'était mariée avec un cow-boy ! 




Vous, les jeunes, vous l'avez bien connue ! Aux "Grosses Têtes" de Bouvard ?


----------



## MrStone (5 Décembre 2005)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Gloria Lasso est morte: la chanteuse s'était mariée six fois
> 
> Elle s'était mariée avec un cow-boy !
> 
> Vous, les jeunes, vous l'avez bien connue ! Aux "Grosses Têtes" de Bouvard ?



D'où la fameuse expression : Ho hisse, Lasso-six :rose:


----------



## al02 (6 Décembre 2005)

Charly Gaul, un archange au paradis

C'est encore une époque qui s'en va ! 


L'exploit de Charly Gaul - Tour de France 1958 
Charly Gaul s'envole dans la Chartreuse.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Je vous annonce la mort de *Jacques Faizant...*
> :rose:
> 
> Si si.



Ah tiens va falloir que je trouve aut' chose pour toi...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2006)

Impressionnant, un caricvaturiste qui se considère comme journaliste et vit au milieu des livres. Quand aujourd'hui certains successeurs ne savent pas orthographier deux mots dans leurs bulles...
Bon, j'étais pas de son bord politique et certaines de ses réalisations étaient plus ordurières et diffamatoires que dans charlie hebdo, mais chapeau quand même au retraité rêvé du medef qui casse sa pipe quelques semaines après avoir fait valoir ses droits à 87 ans...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah tiens va falloir que je trouve aut' chose pour toi...



Bah non. C'est l'occasion rêvée d'entretenir la flamme du souvenir.


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Janvier 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> ... qui va me lécher les arpions !



Une chèvre...

Aprés si ça suffit pas, on te grillera les burnes à la lampe à souder....


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2006)




----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2006)

*Wilson Pickett*


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *Wilson Pickett*



God bless his soul (music)


----------



## La mouette (14 Février 2006)

*Salut...*




27 août 1925 - 14 février 2006

Repose en paix


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2006)

Le triporteur est orphelin !   J'espère qu'il les fera rire autant la haut, qu'il nous aura fait rire ici, Salut l'Artiste !


----------



## guytantakul (14 Février 2006)

Oui, j'ai entendu ça à la radio. 
Mais tout de même "Darry Cowl" comme pseudo, maman ! Quelle misère ! 
Pourquoi pas Darrytakul, ça a quand-même plus de classe  

(enfin je l'aimais bien, lui - au final...)



			
				Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Le triporteur est orphelin !   J


Non, je ne dis rien - c'est pas beau de se moquer


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Février 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Mais tout de même "Darry Cowl" comme pseudo, maman ! Quelle misère !



C'était une tentative "d'américanisation" de son vrai nom : "André Darrico", je crois.


----------



## krystof (17 Février 2006)

Anne Marly


----------



## guytantakul (17 Février 2006)

Ah, merde, apprendre à l'heure de son trépas que c'est elle qui nous a donné nous années de joie à pervertir son chant d'espoir de nos vilaineries de morveux, ça me file un coup.


----------



## al02 (3 Mars 2006)

Décès de *Joëlle Aubron,* ancienne militante d'Action Directe

C'est bien triste !!!  Oh, oui.


----------



## mado (3 Mars 2006)

Bon, on sait désormais que sa remise en liberté pour raison de santé était justifiée.

Et sinon, on se réjouit de quoi ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2006)

Décès aujourd'hui de tout un tas de gens qu'on ne connais pas, dont un enfant de quatre ans, décès dont aucun média ne parlera, et d'un coup, je me demande pourquoi ils seraient moins important que ceux de gens connus, et pas forcément en bien ?

Un p'tit coup d'blues, cet aprem, en allant voir un ami qui travaille à Necker, j'ai croisé dans l'escalier une femme qui venait d'apprendre le décès de son fils de quatre ans. Une maghrébine, d'après son physique et ses vêtements. Eh bien son chagrin m'a semblé aussi douloureux qu'aurait pu l'être, dans les mêmes circonstances, celui de l'abruti croisé juste avant, dans le métro, qui affirmai bien fort qu'il te renverrait "tout ça" dans leur pays de m**** avec son pied au ©ul.

C'est vraiment pas souvent ceux qui le mériteraient le plus qui souffrent !


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

15 canards sauvages, 1100 volailles d'élevage, un chat, et pis je sais plus... ah, si, une soixantaine de réunionais.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'est vraiment pas souvent ceux qui le mériteraient le plus qui souffrent !


Je comprends ta colère et je partage ton indignation, mais à l'émotion suscitée par ton histoire s'ajoute désormais celle que provoque en moi cette phrase, car personne, quel qu'il soit, ne « mérite » de souffrir.


----------



## supermoquette (3 Mars 2006)

Non mais y en a qui aiment


----------



## Pascal 77 (3 Mars 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Je comprends ta colère et je partage ton indignation, mais à l'émotion suscitée par ton histoire s'ajoute désormais celle que provoque en moi cette phrase, car personne, quel qu'il soit, ne « mérite » de souffrir.



sauf erreur, je n'ai pas écrit "ceux qui méritent", mais "ceux qui mériteraient". Je suis surpris que la nuance de ce conditionnel t'ai échappé.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on sait désormais que sa remise en liberté pour raison de santé était justifiée.
> 
> Et sinon, on se réjouit de quoi ?



Se réjouir? ... De rien.
Je me souviens juste qu'on avait moins rechigné à libérer Maurice Papon pour les mêmes raisons.


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Mars 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Se réjouir? ... De rien.
> Je me souviens juste qu'on avait moins rechigné à libérer Maurice Papon pour les mêmes raisons.



Ben justement, ils n'allaient pas répéter deux fois la même connerie erreur ! :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ben justement, ils n'allaient pas répéter deux fois la même connerie erreur ! :mouais:



On va juste éviter d'en discuter ici :mouais:


----------



## sonnyboy (4 Mars 2006)

mado a dit:
			
		

> Bon, on sait désormais que sa remise en liberté pour raison de santé était justifiée.
> 
> Et sinon, on se réjouit de quoi ?



Moi j'aimais bien l'époque d'action direct..

On savait s'amuser avant..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Mars 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aimais bien l'époque d'action direct..
> 
> On savait s'amuser avant..


----------



## kertruc (7 Mars 2006)

Ali Farka Touré est mort, mardi matin 7 mars, à Bamako, à l'âge de 67 ans, a indiqué la fondation qui porte son nom. (AFP)


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

Sur Yahoo! France.


----------



## Taho! (8 Mars 2006)

kertruc a dit:
			
		

> Ali Farka Touré est mort, mardi matin 7 mars, à Bamako, à l'âge de 67 ans, a indiqué la fondation qui porte son nom. (AFP)


Une grande perte que voilà !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2006)

Hors sujet.


----------



## al02 (11 Mars 2006)

Slobodan Milosevic.

.../...


----------



## al02 (15 Mars 2006)

Décès de Gérard Vappereau, co-fondateur de «Gai Pied»
.../...


----------



## guytantakul (18 Mars 2006)

Personne n'a parlé de Jacques Legras ?
Ben j'arrive avec deux jours de retard, mais une tite larme sincère pour le mystificateur moustachu (à casquette une fois sur deux)


----------



## Momo-du-56 (19 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> Personne n'a parlé de Jacques Legras ?
> Ben j'arrive avec deux jours de retard, mais une tite larme sincère pour le mystificateur moustachu (à casquette une fois sur deux)



Je n'en ai pas parlé mais je suis comme toi, bien tristouille quand j'ai appris qu'il partait faire des gags ... ailleurs ....


----------



## La mouette (22 Mars 2006)

Pierre Clostermann (né le 28 février 1921 à Curitiba au Brésil, décédé le 22 mars 2006 à Montesqieu-des-Albères, Pyrénées-Orientales), aviateur, homme politique et industriel français.
C'est le plus grand as français de la Seconde Guerre mondiale avec 33 victoires homologuées et 5 probables. Engagé dans les Forces Aériennes Françaises Libres en 1942, affecté au groupe de chasse Alsace (le 341 « free french » Squadron) en 1943, puis au 602 « City of Glasgow » Squadron et au 274 Squadron en 1945, avant de finir la guerre aux 56 Squadron et au 3 Squadron équipés de Tempest. La guerre finie, il raconte son expérience de pilote de chasse dans Le Grand Cirque, tiré à plus de 3 000 000 d'exemplaires. En 1946, il entame alors une carrière politique, et est élu plusieurs fois député jusqu'à sa démission en 1969. Ingénieur aéronautique, diplômé du Ryann College, il devient directeur commercial de la société des Avions Max Holste, qui devient ensuite Reims Aviation puis travaille aussi pour Cessna. Il est colonel de réserve.

BYe...le grand Charles


----------



## Momo-du-56 (22 Mars 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pierre Clostermann (né le 28 février 1921 à Curitiba au Brésil, décédé le 22 mars 2006 à Montesqieu-des-Albères, Pyrénées-Orientales), aviateur, homme politique et industriel français.
> C'est le plus grand as français de la Seconde Guerre mondiale avec 33 victoires homologuées et 5 probables. Engagé dans les Forces Aériennes Françaises Libres en 1942, affecté au groupe de chasse Alsace (le 341 « free french » Squadron) en 1943, puis au 602 « City of Glasgow » Squadron et au 274 Squadron en 1945, avant de finir la guerre aux 56 Squadron et au 3 Squadron équipés de Tempest. La guerre finie, il raconte son expérience de pilote de chasse dans Le Grand Cirque, tiré à plus de 3 000 000 d'exemplaires. En 1946, il entame alors une carrière politique, et est élu plusieurs fois député jusqu'à sa démission en 1969. Ingénieur aéronautique, diplômé du Ryann College, il devient directeur commercial de la société des Avions Max Holste, qui devient ensuite Reims Aviation puis travaille aussi pour Cessna. Il est colonel de réserve.
> 
> BYe...le grand Charles




Un grand bonhomme, mon père m'en parlait souvent..... mais il n'est plus là lui non plus...


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Mars 2006)

Momo-du-56 a dit:
			
		

> Un grand bonhomme, mon père m'en parlait souvent..... mais il n'est plus là lui non plus...



C'était un de mes héros de jeunesse, je relis régulièrement "Le Grand Cirque", toujours avec le même plaisir.

Que tes ailes te mènent vers la lumière !


----------



## al02 (23 Mars 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> C'était un de mes héros de jeunesse, je relis régulièrement "Le Grand Cirque", toujours avec le même plaisir.
> 
> Que tes ailes te mènent vers la lumière !



Le "Grand Cirque" a été le compagnon de ma jeunesse et Clostermann, mon "idole". 

Un grand Français !


----------



## guytantakul (26 Mars 2006)

1,75 m tout au plus !


----------



## al02 (26 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> 1,75 m tout au plus !





> « La mort d'un être humain, quel qu'il soit, n'est un sujet de réjouissance que pour les crétins. »_ (DocEvil)   _


----------



## guytantakul (26 Mars 2006)

DocEvil est mort ? 
Mince, ça m'en file un coup (non, non, rien à voir avec ça !) !


----------



## Anonyme (26 Mars 2006)

guytantakul a dit:
			
		

> DocEvil est mort ?
> Mince, ça m'en file un coup !


Non, il est vivant. Et ça aussi ça pourrait bien t'en foutre un coup...


----------



## guytantakul (26 Mars 2006)

Rien que des promesses !

PS : "Total bamboule", mes jeunes amis ! Profitons-en tant qu'on est pas raide... (mince, encore une perche à interprétation mords-moi le chinois   )


----------



## Nephou (21 Avril 2006)

Je sais bien qu'il est immortel mais&#8230;

Jean Bernard&#8230; &#8224;2006


----------



## Dory (29 Avril 2006)

La recherche a besoin d'argent dans deux domaines prioritaires : le cancer et les missiles antimissiles. Pour les missiles antimissiles, il y a les impôts. Pour le cancer, on fait la quête. 
[Pierre Desproges)

Une pensée...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Avril 2006)

Nephou a dit:
			
		

> Je sais bien qu'il est immortel mais&#8230;
> 
> Jean Bernard&#8230; &#8224;2006


Un autre... Jean-François Revel.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (30 Avril 2006)

John Kenneth Galbraith... 1908-2006.


----------



## al02 (1 Mai 2006)

L'ex-skieuse Corinne Rey-Bellet assassinée


----------



## al02 (1 Mai 2006)

Boris Fraenkel est mort


> L'intellectuel Boris Fraenkel a mis fin à ses jours à l'âge de 85 ans. Il avait révélé en 1997 avoir initié Lionel Jospin au trotskisme dans les années 1960.


----------



## jpmiss (4 Juin 2006)

Regrets éternels


----------



## Luc G (4 Juin 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Regrets éternels



Dans mes bras, jp, nous pleurerons ensemble  

Ceci dit, la vie continue. Il me restera de bons souvenirs


----------



## joubichou (5 Juin 2006)




----------



## La mouette (12 Juin 2006)

Michael Bartosh est décédé hier à Tokyo.
Grand spécialiste de Mac Osx serveur.

Quelques unes de ses publications.


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juin 2006)

Là, ça me fait de la peine, mais moins que si j'avais su qui c'est :rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Juin 2006)

Boule et Bill sont orphelins, Jean Roba nous à quité à l'âge de 75 ans


----------



## Taho! (14 Juin 2006)

Oh merde !!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Juin 2006)

Raymond Devos est mort ce matin.


----------



## Taho! (15 Juin 2006)

z'en avez pas marre d'annoncer des mauvaises nouvelles ? 

:cry:

Je me sens orphelin d'un coup...


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Raymond Devos est mort ce matin.


Il fallait bien sûr lire : "Raymond Devos est devenu immortel ce matin." Signé, Dieu.


----------



## al02 (15 Juin 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:
			
		

> Raymond Devos est mort ce matin.





			
				Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Oh merde !!



.../...


----------



## krystof (15 Juin 2006)

Ne désespérez pas, il nous reste Pascal 77.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il fallait bien sûr lire : "Raymond Devos est devenu immortel ce matin." Signé, Dieu.


Je ne me serais bien sûr pas autorisé de signer à Ta place.


----------



## Amok (15 Juin 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ne désespérez pas, il nous reste Pascal 77.



Ah bon ?


----------



## al02 (15 Juin 2006)

En Hommage à Raymond DEVOS :

Les bons mots de Raymond Devos



> « Quand on s'est connus, ma femme et moi, on était tellement timides tous les deux qu'on n'osait pas se regarder. Maintenant, on ne peut plus se voir ! »
> 
> « Se coucher tard... nuit. »
> 
> « Le rire est une chose sérieuse avec laquelle il ne faut pas plaisanter. »



Cela me rappelle :
« La guerre est une chose trop sérieuse pour être confiée à de militaires. » (Clémenceau.)

Il nous manquera !  _ (Devos, pas Clémenceau !)_


----------



## al02 (15 Juin 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Il fallait bien sûr lire : "Raymond Devos est devenu immortel ce matin." Signé, *Dieu*.





> « Si Dieu n'est pas marié, pourquoi parle-t-on de sa grande Clémence ? »
> _(Devos.)_


 :love:


----------



## Mops Argo (15 Juin 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> En Hommage à Raymond DEVOS :
> 
> Les bons mots de Raymond Devos
> 
> ...



Pas tant que ça, on avait appris à s'en passer


----------



## thebiglebowsky (15 Juin 2006)

Raymond Devos était né dans mon patelin en Belgique, à quelques centaines de mètres de chez moi...
Il n'avait jamais oublié ses origines et quand il en avait l'occasion il passait faire la fête !
Malheureusement, je ne l'ai jamais rencontré... 
Trop tard maintenant.....

J'aimais écouter ses sketches ... mais à petites doses !!!!!!! Deux heures de Devos et je serais devenu cinglé !!!!! 

ps : certains diront que je n'ai pas attendu Devos pour le devenir ... à ceux-là je répondrai simplement : "vous n'avez pas tort !!!!!!!":love: 

ps1 : doivent bien rigoler au paradis !!!!!!


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Juin 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> 
> ps1 : doivent bien rigoler au paradis !!!!!!



Faut demander à Doc.


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2006)

Il est passé Devos à Trepos.


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Juin 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Ne désespérez pas, il nous reste Pascal 77.



Non ! Je devrais me sentir flatté, mais même pas là tellement je sens la lourdeur de l'ironie.

En tout cas, en toute lucidité, si j'avais ne serait-ce qu'un pour cent de son talent, je ne vous distillerait pas mes conneries gratuitement, vous devriez acheter le DVD ! 

Ce qui est sur, Raymond, c'est que tu vas nous manquer.


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Juin 2006)

Triste journée.  

J'ai aussi appris la disparition de Jean Roba le père de Boule & Bill...







...Vraiment triste.


----------



## 222diablo222 (19 Juin 2006)

thebiglebowsky a dit:
			
		

> Raymond Devos était né dans mon patelin en Belgique, à quelques centaines de mètres de chez moi...
> Il n'avait jamais oublié ses origines et quand il en avait l'occasion il passait faire la fête !
> Malheureusement, je ne l'ai jamais rencontré...
> Trop tard maintenant.....


Il est mort dans le mien, à une centaine de mètres de chez moi aussi et je ne l'ai jamais rencontré non plus...

Et oui, trop tard...

Ce que j'ai vu de lui ça n'est que son cercueil...


----------



## Craquounette (19 Juin 2006)

Coluche...

20 ans aujourd'hui qu'un put'1 d' camion lui coupait la route...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Juin 2006)

Oui... déjà 20 ans. Et la polémique ressort.

Il ne reviendra pas.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2006)

Coluche ne genait pas.

C'est lui preter beaucoup plus d'importance qu'il n'en avait de dire celà.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2006)

Il gênait toujours plus que Devos en tout cas...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Juin 2006)

Ben au moins les camions apparement


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2006)

nan, il existait autant...

Comme bigard.. comme bedos.... comme tous ceux qui croient qu'on peut avoir un influence sur la vie sans faire de politique.


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> nan, il existait autant...
> 
> Comme bigard.. comme bedos.... comme tous ceux qui croient qu'on peut avoir un influence sur la vie sans faire de politique.


Sa présentation aux présidentielles avait quand même inquiété pas mal de monde...
S'il a subi des pressions à l'époque, c'est bien qu'il en dérangeait certains.

Bigard, Bedos, ils n'ont jamais rien fait de concrêt en politique.
Coluche, c'est quand même celui qui a poussé le bouchon le plus loin...


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Juin 2006)

Faut pas écouter ce que racontent les gens...

Mitterand a inventé le front national, tu penses bien que coluche ne l'inquietait pas...


----------



## bobbynountchak (19 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas écouter ce que racontent les gens...



Bon...
Alors oublie l'histoire des pressions si tu veux.

Par contre, sur la deuxième partie de mon post précédent, ne me dis pas que tu as un truc à redire... (ou alors c'est que tu as vraiment envie fripon )

Ya quand même (même si je la trouve pourrie) une "loi Coluche"... On peut pas dire qu'un autre humoriste soit déjà allé aussi loin.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Juin 2006)

bobbynountchak a dit:
			
		

> Bon...
> Alors oublie l'histoire des pressions si tu veux.
> 
> Par contre, sur la deuxième partie de mon post précédent, ne me dis pas que tu as un truc à redire... (ou alors c'est que tu as vraiment envie fripon )
> ...



Si regarde, y a des lois "pasqua" aussi...


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Si regarde, y a des lois "pasqua" aussi...



Ah non ... Là, c'est pas du comique, c'est du burlesque !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Juin 2006)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Oui... déjà 20 ans. Et la polémique ressort.



Le syndrôme Lady Di. Pffffffffff... n'importe quoi.


----------



## Fab'Fab (21 Juin 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Faut pas écouter ce que racontent les gens...
> 
> Mitterand a inventé le front national, tu penses bien que coluche ne l'inquietait pas...


----------



## al02 (21 Juin 2006)

Jacques Lanzmann est mort !  

Il était cinq heures et Paris s'éveillait !


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Juin 2006)

C'est trop simple un motard sans casque qui percute un camion??


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2006)

Allez. On se calme. Maintenant


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

Ce soir était diffusée sur France 2 la dernière émission de _Tout le monde en parle_. On aurait du mal à faire pleurer dans les chaumières sur le sort de Thierry Ardisson, qui se consolera sur Canal + à partir de novembre, de Laurent Baffie, qui na pas besoin de la télé pour exister, ou de leurs nombreux invités dont la plupart sont, il faut bien ladmettre, ce quon appelle des « valeurs sûres ». Une émission disparaît, une autre, animée par Laurent Ruquier, prendra sa place à la rentrée de septembre : il ny a là, somme toute, pas de quoi fouetter un chat. La télévision, ce nest pas nouveau, est un ogre qui dévore ses enfants, et larrêt de _Tout le monde en parle_ nest quun épisode de plus dans la longue liste de ces infanticides cannibales.

Non, ce qui justifie ce petit mot, en dehors de lincompréhensible gâchis que constitue le fait de mettre un terme à la diffusion dune émission populaire qui, sans être parfaite, uvrait à sa manière à la promotion de la culture, ce qui anime mon esprit et mon cur tandis que jécris, cest le sentiment dune grande tristesse. Une tristesse toute personnelle au fond et qui puise sa source ailleurs que dans larrêt de cette émission. Je suis triste, moi qui nai ni le goût ni loccasion de samedis soir enfiévrés, quon me prive ainsi de ma récréation hebdomadaire. Je suis triste et je suis en colère, contre ceux qui ont décidé cette suppression, contre moi qui, semble-t-il, nai rien de mieux dans ma vie à même de me faire comprendre combien lobjet de cette tristesse est futile et vain.

Cest aussi que jai passé de belles heures à regarder ce programme. Jai ri, beaucoup, jai pleuré parfois, jai tour à tour été captivé ou ennuyé par certains invités. Je nai jamais été indifférent. _Tout le monde en parle_ était à cet égard, pour moi comme pour beaucoup dautres, une occasion déchapper à la quotidienneté dune vie parfaitement quelconque, faite de tracas ordinaires et de doutes qui ne le sont pas moins. Pendant deux heures trente, penser à moi maurait semblé aussi grotesque que de vouloir changer de chaîne et je confesse sans la moindre honte que cet échappatoire, ainsi que louverture quil représentait sur des univers différents du mien et différents entre eux, mapportaient un divertissement salutaire.

Aussi, cette nuit, ma tristesse est celle dun homme seul et isolé dont on vient de refermer lune des fenêtres sur le monde. Ce nétait heureusement pas la seule et je sais que je trouverai dautres moyens, peut-être meilleurs, peut-être plus subtils, mais dont je doute pour lheure, souhaitant que ce petit chagrin me trompe, quils mapporteront tout autant de plaisir. Car cest avant tout cela dont jai déjà la nostalgie : mon plaisir et ma joie.

_Il est très possible quil y ait des sujets plus graves ; pour moi, cétait lun des plus gais. En parler cétait accepter le risque dêtre raillé, ne rien dire cétait renoncer à dire ce qui me touche : la raillerie mest indifférente, le renoncement insupportable._


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Juillet 2006)

d'accord avec Xavier, bien qu'occasionnel de l'émission, même si le personnage Ardisson m'énervait parfois, même si le "choix" des invités me laissait parfois dubitatif, le binome Ardisson / Baffie va me manquer... 

Bon, et Rezba il va faire quoi maintenant ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Juillet 2006)

Moi je sais ! Il veut remplacer Mikos au ch&#226;teau de la Starac' !!!


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Juillet 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> Moi je sais ! Il veut remplacer Mikos au ch&#226;teau de la Starac' !!!



J'ai ou&#239;e dire qu'Annie d'Avray ferait partie du staff  Personnellement, je ne trouve pas &#231;a tellement utile, Nikos n'a qu'&#224; adopter le style Monsieur Clean. 

Pour Ardisson, dommage en effet. Je ne pense pas qu'il passe en clair sur Canal. Donc, il fera encore une &#233;mission d&#233;cal&#233;e, si ce n'est &#224; cause de son heure de diffusion, du moins au vu de la cha&#238;ne qui va l'accueillir.


----------



## Taho! (10 Juillet 2006)

Adieu la carri&#232;re de Zidane...

Partir, comme &#231;a, sur un coup de t&#234;te :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Ce soir &#233;tait diffus&#233;e sur France 2 la derni&#232;re &#233;mission de _Tout le monde en parle_. On aurait du mal &#224; faire pleurer dans les chaumi&#232;res sur le sort de Thierry Ardisson, qui se consolera sur Canal + &#224; partir de novembre, de Laurent Baffie, qui n&#8217;a pas besoin de la t&#233;l&#233; pour exister, ou de leurs nombreux invit&#233;s dont la plupart sont, il faut bien l&#8217;admettre, ce qu&#8217;on appelle des « valeurs s&#251;res ». Une &#233;mission dispara&#238;t, une autre, anim&#233;e par Laurent Ruquier, prendra sa place &#224; la rentr&#233;e de septembre : il n&#8217;y a l&#224;, somme toute, pas de quoi fouetter un chat. La t&#233;l&#233;vision, ce n&#8217;est pas nouveau, est un ogre qui d&#233;vore ses enfants, et l&#8217;arr&#234;t de _Tout le monde en parle_ n&#8217;est qu&#8217;un &#233;pisode de plus dans la longue liste de ces infanticides cannibales.
> 
> Non, ce qui justifie ce petit mot, en dehors de l&#8217;incompr&#233;hensible g&#226;chis que constitue le fait de mettre un terme &#224; la diffusion d&#8217;une &#233;mission populaire qui, sans &#234;tre parfaite, &#339;uvrait &#224; sa mani&#232;re &#224; la promotion de la culture, ce qui anime mon esprit et mon c&#339;ur tandis que j&#8217;&#233;cris, c&#8217;est le sentiment d&#8217;une grande tristesse. Une tristesse toute personnelle au fond et qui puise sa source ailleurs que dans l&#8217;arr&#234;t de cette &#233;mission. Je suis triste, moi qui n&#8217;ai ni le go&#251;t ni l&#8217;occasion de samedis soir enfi&#233;vr&#233;s, qu&#8217;on me prive ainsi de ma r&#233;cr&#233;ation hebdomadaire. Je suis triste et je suis en col&#232;re, contre ceux qui ont d&#233;cid&#233; cette suppression, contre moi qui, semble-t-il, n&#8217;ai rien de mieux dans ma vie &#224; m&#234;me de me faire comprendre combien l&#8217;objet de cette tristesse est futile et vain.
> 
> ...



C'est vrai que Tout le monde en parle &#233;tait devenu une excellente &#233;mission (surtout depuis qu'Ardisson avait arr&#234;t&#233; de demander &#224; ses invit&#233;s si sucer, c'est tromper) o&#249; il y avait parfois des &#233;changes tr&#232;s int&#233;ressants. Dommage que &#231;a s'arr&#234;te. Pour le reste, c'est de la petite cuisine interne du PAF.


----------



## krystof (10 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> (surtout depuis qu'Ardisson avait arrêté de demander à ses invités si sucer, c'est tromper)




Moi j'aimais bien quand il posait cette question. Ça va manquer...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'aimais bien quand il posait cette question.



Moi aussi. Mais à la longue, c'est devenu lassant pour moi.


----------



## Momo-du-56 (10 Juillet 2006)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi. Mais à la longue, c'est devenu lassant pour moi.



Idem pour moi ; je trouvais également lassant le "petit jeu" du portable... deux raisons (parmi d'autres) qui ont fait que, moi qui étais assidue, j'ai cessé de regarder cette émission depuis plusieurs mois.

Mais ce n'est qu'un point de vue personnel et loin de moi l'idée de critiquer ceux qui appréciaient cette émission.


----------



## al02 (10 Juillet 2006)

Taho! a dit:
			
		

> Adieu la carrière de Zidane...
> 
> Partir, comme ça, sur un coup de tête :mouais:



Materazzi excite Zidane ...
EXIT Zidane !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (10 Juillet 2006)

al02 a dit:
			
		

> Materazzi excite Zidane ...
> EXIT Zidane !


----------



## WebOliver (10 Juillet 2006)

Puis qu'_on en parle_... 

J'ai suivi pendant longtemps cette &#233;mission, l&#224; j'avais l&#226;ch&#233; depuis un un moment, et comme je n'ai plus la t&#233;l&#233; p), je ne peux pas donner d'avis sur les derni&#232;res diffusions.

Mais il faut souligner le fait que peu d'&#233;missions peuvent se targuer de tenir en haleine le t&#233;l&#233;spectateur pendant plus de deux heures, sans l'envie de zapper. J'ai souvent regrett&#233; qu'elle ne soit pas diffus&#233;e en direct. Mais sans doute qu'elle n'aurait pas si bien march&#233;, avec un direct de deux heures et que le succ&#232;s a peut-&#234;tre &#233;t&#233; d&#251; au montage, m&#234;me si ce dernier se sentait trop parfois. Sans compter que, brut, hors montage, le tournage durait, je crois, environ cinq heures. Difficile alors de faire un direct de... cinq heures...


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Juillet 2006)

En même temps... on s'en fout non ?

Te reste la chance aux chansons doc !!!


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juillet 2006)

On est pas bien Tintin?


----------



## DJ_FoX_MaC_ClouD (11 Juillet 2006)

Je vais enchérir de mon petit commentaire sur tout le monde en parle ! 

Je trouvais cette émission à la fois divertissante et intéressante (selon les invités), en effet le niveau des interviews variaient et je pense que c'est un des élements qui fait que cette émission était populaire. Pas trop unilatéral.

Je vais beaucoup regretter cette émission du samedi qui me faisait bien rigoler et m'apprenait des choses diverses. Mais comme il a été dit, c'est pas la première fois qu'Ardisson se fait virer de FR2


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

*
Syd Barrett co-fondateur des Pink Floyd est mort* 

_merci Fabien_ :rose:


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *Syd Barrett co-fondateur des Pink Floyd est mort*



Oui, mais là il n'est pas sur la photo...  Ca c'est la période où Gilmour était déjà arrivé, donc Barret n'est plus là...


----------



## krystof (11 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais là il n'est pas sur la photo...




Bah non, puisqu'on te dit qu'il est mort..


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

krystof a dit:
			
		

> Bah non, puisqu'on te dit qu'il est mort..



merci de m'avoir sauvé la mise...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juillet 2006)

Lemmy a dit:
			
		

> *Syd Barrett co-fondateur des Pink Floyd est mort*
> 
> _merci Fabien_ :rose:


 
De pire en pire, d'abord la mort d'une émission di mierda...

Et voilà la mort d'un pseudo gratteux di mierda dont l'influence n'échappera pas aux amateurs de vraie musique (abba, Village people etc...)


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> De pire en pire, d'abord la mort d'une émission di mierda...
> 
> Et voilà la mort d'un pseudo gratteux di mierda dont l'influence n'échappera pas aux amateurs de vraie musique (abba, Village people etc...)



Plus que son jeu... dirons nous... très personnel... , c'est le symbole qui était intéressant...
Mais c'est vrai que pour moi, ce n'est pas la meilleure période du Floyd


----------



## Luc G (11 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais là il n'est pas sur la photo...



C'est à dire qu'en fait, le barré, il avait du mal à être là, de toutes façons 
Sur ce, ça me donne quand même envie de réécouter des choses : les pink floyd (du début), les soft machine, les doors, c'est radio-nostalgie pour moi  Envie de retourner à la cité U


----------



## KARL40 (11 Juillet 2006)

Le seul album de Barrett avec les Floyd 'the piper at the gates of dawn" reste pour moi un des meilleurs albums psych&#233;d&#233;lique.

Ce qui est con, c'est que Barret &#233;tait devenu comme Ob&#233;lix, sauf que la potion a &#233;t&#233; remplac&#233; par quelques acides  

Merci pour ces quelques voyages en tout cas ....


----------



## KARL40 (11 Juillet 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est à dire qu'en fait, le barré, il avait du mal à être là, de toutes façons
> Sur ce, ça me donne quand même envie de réécouter des choses : les pink floyd (du début), les soft machine, les doors, c'est radio-nostalgie pour moi  Envie de retourner à la cité U


 
Les Pink Floyd sans Barrett c'est comme Soft Machine sans Wyatt


----------



## Amok (11 Juillet 2006)

La l&#233;gende du diamant fou, et l'article de lib&#233;.


----------



## Amok (11 Juillet 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais là il n'est pas sur la photo...  Ca c'est la période où Gilmour était déjà arrivé, donc Barret n'est plus là...



   Laisse tomber.....


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2006)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Les Pink Floyd sans Barrett c'est comme Soft Machine sans Wyatt


Ouais, ouais...
Du fromage sans pain
Milou sans tintin
Adriana Karambeu avec une oeil en moins
...

Au suivant!


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (11 Juillet 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Adriana Karambeu avec une oeil en moins
> ...




*Euh...*
j'aurais pas pens&#233; &#224; un &#339;il mais bon...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Euh...*
> j'aurais pas pensé à un il mais bon...



Une dent? ...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:
			
		

> *Euh...*
> j'aurais pas pensé à un il mais bon...



Sans son mari ? ^^.


----------



## fredintosh (11 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vu le nom de famille du disparu célèbre, et vu qu'il gratouille lui-même assez volontiers, je m'attendais à une intervention de Pascal 77...
> 
> :love:


Allez, j'assure l'interim Pascal77 : _Barret restera dans nos mémoires._  :rose:

Voilà, ça c'est fait.
Ensuite...?


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Vu le nom de famille du disparu célèbre, et vu qu'il gratouille lui-même assez volontiers, je m'attendais à une intervention de Pascal 77...
> 
> :love:



Disons que les jeux de mots vaseux, je m'en abstiens lors de la mort de quelqu'un même si je ne l'aimais pas (en ce qui concerne Barrett, c'était le musicien, que je n'aimais pas, l'homme, ne le connaissant pas ...).:mouais:


----------



## fredintosh (11 Juillet 2006)

:rose: :rateau: 




Je voulais pas le faire, tout ça c'est la faute de Roberto...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Juillet 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Disons que les jeux de mots vaseux, je m'en abstiens lors de la mort de quelqu'un même si je ne l'aimais pas...


Tu sais qu'il y a des gens qui meurent tous les jours ?


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2006)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Les Pink Floyd sans Barrett c'est comme Soft Machine sans Wyatt



note que Wyatt sans Soft Machine, c'est Rock Bottom, Henry Cow, Ultramarine et des apparitions aux côtés de "héros"** comme Pascal Comelade, P.J. Harvey ou Jimi Hendricks* (il apparait sur quasiment tous les disques, non ? )

alors que Barrett serait plus proche d'un Brian Wilson dans le parcours de "génial" schizoïde





*oui, je sais, j'oublie manzarena et oldfield mais c'est volontaire ! 
**je dois aussi l'avoir en crédits sur quelques disques de free jazz/fusion/musques improvisées (genre Jean-Luc Ponty :love:, Didier Malherbe, Terje Rypdal, Dagmar Krause, Lindsay Cooper, Fred Frith :love:, Chris Cutler, Chris Spedding (cf Tom Waits), Zeena Parkins et du Carla Bley et du Ryuichy Sakamoto


sinon, je ne suis pas hors-sujet, parce que Wyatt n'est rien d'autre qu'un ressuscité , non ?


----------



## N°6 (11 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais qu'il y a des gens qui meurent tous les jours ?



Certes, il parait... Néanmoins la disparition de Barret est la seule sur laquelle je mettrai un visage et des mots aujourd'hui.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais qu'il y a des gens qui meurent tous les jours ?



Ouah ! un scoop !  

Bon, Ok, rien que pour toi, je la refais :

Disons que les jeux de mots vaseux, je m'en abstiens lors et à propos de la mort de quelqu'un même si je ne l'aimais pas...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juillet 2006)

DocEvil a dit:
			
		

> Tu sais qu'il y a des gens qui meurent tous les jours ?



Si tu en avais vraiment conscience tu ne viendrais pas nous les briser avec Ardisson.

Désolé de te peter en 2 comme d'hab... mais quand je peux rendre service...


----------



## reineman (11 Juillet 2006)

sid barret...j'ai deux albums de lui, une espece de folk rock psych&#233;d&#233;lique exp&#233;rimentalo-ch&#233;pasquoi ...j'trouve pas que &#231;a vaille tripette...


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2006)

en tout cas, on a rien entendu de toi...


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juillet 2006)

Ah, mais non seulement ça vaut pas tripette, mais ça n'existe même pas.
Pink Floyd c'est déjà peu, mais Syd mes*******s c'est vraiment pas grand chose...


----------



## Luc G (11 Juillet 2006)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> j'trouve pas que ça vaille tripette...



Pourtant, question trip, parait qu'il assurait


----------



## Luc G (11 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mais non seulement ça vaut pas tripette, mais ça n'existe même pas.
> Pink Floyd c'est déjà peu, mais Syd mes*******s c'est vraiment pas grand chose...



Tu n'es pas assez sentimental, Sonny, il faut si peu pour laisser des traces


----------



## alèm (11 Juillet 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas assez sentimental, Sonny, il faut si peu pour laisser des traces


regarde J&#233;sus !


----------



## sonnyboy (11 Juillet 2006)

Jésus c'est jésus.

Doc n'est rien, et Syd mesburnes n'existe pas.


----------



## Luc G (11 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> et Syd mesburnes n'existe pas.



C'est parce que tu n'as pas la foi !


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Juillet 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ah, mais non seulement ça vaut pas tripette, mais ça n'existe même pas.
> Pink Floyd c'est déjà peu, mais Syd mes*******s c'est vraiment pas grand chose...



Ouais, j'ai d'ailleurs pas pu m'empêcher de réagir à l'article de merde sur Libé. M'étonnerait qu'ils publient ma réaction...


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Juillet 2006)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'es pas assez sentimental, Sonny, il faut si peu pour laisser des traces



ouais, un bon pet, ça peut laisser des traces aussi...


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2006)

En tous cas on ne regrettera pas que les chemises a jabot ne soient plus &#224; la mode


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> En tous cas on ne regrettera pas que les chemises a jabot ne soient plus à la mode



oui, comme les cheveux longs d'ailleurs...   oups ! la boulette... :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (12 Juillet 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> oui, comme les cheveux longs d'ailleurs...   oups ! la boulette... :rateau:



Non, non... Absolument pas boulette du tout... :love:  :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (12 Juillet 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> oui, comme les cheveux longs d'ailleurs...   oups ! la boulette... :rateau:






			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Non, non... Absolument pas boulette du tout... :love:  :love:



Effectivement, c'est pas boulette, plutôt boulazero, nan ? :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (12 Juillet 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> oui, comme les cheveux longs d'ailleurs...  oups ! la boulette... :rateau:


 
Feuquïou!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (12 Juillet 2006)

jpmiss a dit:
			
		

> Feuquïou!



ben t'énerve pas mon jp, on a pas pas parlé de mullet non plus...    :love:


----------



## Luc G (13 Juillet 2006)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:
			
		

> oui, comme les cheveux longs d'ailleurs...   oups ! la boulette... :rateau:



Soutien à jpmiss  D'abord, la mode, faut pas la suivre, faut la faire ! 
Et puis, c'est pas parce que le lobby des chauves essaye de transformer le bar en chaussée aux moines qu'on est obligé de se raccourcir le poil.

Ceci dit,l faudra bien que je dise à ma femme de me couper les tifs un de ces jours, il commence à faire chaud et mes évents sur l'avant qui avancent avec le temps n'assurent plus assez


----------



## Nephou (13 Juillet 2006)

---X​


----------



## Momo-du-56 (13 Juillet 2006)

Voir ci-dessus


----------



## al02 (15 Juillet 2006)

Ratou est mort !

Il avait une tête sympa.


----------



## krystof (20 Juillet 2006)

Gérard Oury is dead.

Il nous fera toujours rire...


Ici


----------



## jpmiss (20 Juillet 2006)

L'insecte dans l'&#233;cran LCD. 

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Août 2006)




----------



## jpmiss (18 Août 2006)

Ah bah tiens, j'allais le dire.
Je l'aimais bien lui.


----------



## al02 (24 Août 2006)

Le pionnier du mainframe décède à 95 ans



> William Norris, père du premier super-calculateur et pionnier du mainframe, vient de décéder à l'age de 95 ans.
> Après une carrière dans la marine américaine au service de cryptographie, William Norris bascule vers l'informatique et crée Control Data au milieu des années 50. A l'époque, il ne revend que des périphériques de stockage.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Août 2006)

La carrière de Magalie Vaé (gagnante de l'édition précédente)


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> William Norris, le grand-frère ainé de Chuck, personne ne venait lui prendre la tête à la récré.



Ah non, le frèrot de Charles, c'est Aaron. Vu son âge, ça pourrait être leur père !


----------



## Grug (26 Août 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Ah non, le frèrot de Charles, c'est Aaron. Vu son âge, ça pourrait être leur père !



lapin compris le calembourg


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

Grug a dit:
			
		

> lapin compris le calembourg


(Je crois qu'il n'y en avait pas pour une fois  )


----------



## Anonyme (26 Août 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat a dit:
			
		

> (Je crois qu'il n'y en avait pas pour une fois  )


Bah oui, mais je suis comme Grug, ça me perturbe.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2006)

Dites le, si &#231;a vous manque, j'en mettrais plus souvent ! 

L&#224;, effectivement, pas de calembour, Chuck est le diminutif de Charles, et le fr&#232;re de Chuck Norris c'est Aaron Norris. Vu qu'il avait une trentaine d'ann&#233;es de plus que l'ain&#233; des deux frangins, William Norris aurait pu &#234;tre leur p&#232;re (peut-&#234;tre l'&#233;tait-il d'ailleurs, je n'en sais rien !)


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Août 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:
			
		

> Nous avons la chance de compter parmi nous la seule personne en France qui connait les détails généalogiques de la biographie de l'acteur américain _(si, si, il est américain !)_ *Chuck Norris.*
> 
> 
> Pascal a même une fiche sur l'acteur américain *Steven Seagal*, avec des informations comme ses allergies alimentaires et sa pointure et les métiers qu'il aurait voulu faire s'il avait fait autre chose qu'acteur
> :love:



Tss tss tss, tout ce que je sais sur Chuck et Aaron Norris, je l'ai appris d'un Français (donc on est au moins deux) qui les connais personnellement. 

pour stiveune cigale, que j'ai vu dans quelques films (des moments d'égarement), je ne savais même pas qu'il était acteur :rateau:


----------



## Craquounette (26 Août 2006)

Un peu de respect pour les morts Messieurs...


----------



## Taho! (30 Août 2006)

&#199;a faisait longtemps !  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (31 Août 2006)

*Glen Ford*


----------



## al02 (1 Septembre 2006)

Gete.net, c'est fini, mais ce n'est pas triste!

Dommage, ce site nous manquera ! 

Ses dossiers aussi.

Merci Guillaume, le destin te guette.


----------



## sonnyboy (1 Septembre 2006)

Il est "à point" lui aussi...


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2006)

Faut &#234;tre fort pour prendre une phrase compl&#232;te du blog de cuk


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Septembre 2006)

je l'ai déjà dit : cette pauvre bête souffre... il n'y a donc pas d'humanité sur ces forums  :rateau:


----------



## al02 (5 Septembre 2006)

Décès de Françoise, qui fut claustrée pendant 33 mois au Tchad.


----------



## Luc G (5 Septembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> D&#233;c&#232;s de Fran&#231;oise, qui fut claustr&#233;e pendant 33 mois au Tchad.



L'occasion de revoir le tr&#232;s beau film de Depardon "la captive du d&#233;sert" avec Sandrine Bonnaire. J'ai achet&#233; le DVD il y a peu mais n'ai pas encore eu le temps de le (re)regarder.

Sinon, c'&#233;tait d'abord une arch&#233;ologue et, &#224; d&#233;faut du Tchad, o&#249; elle ne pouvait plus trop aller, elle avait travailler tout pr&#232;s d'ici &#224; Belesta sur le n&#233;olithique.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

Rémy Belvaux


----------



## WebOliver (6 Septembre 2006)

Ah m erde... 

Un pote &#224; Poelvoorde... "R&#233;my"... Il avait aussi fait quelques apparitions dans _Monsieur Manatane_ non?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

Je ne sais pas si il était dans _Monsieur Manatane_, j'ai jamais vraiment suivi cette émission, elle passait dans une mauvaise tranche horaire pour moi

C'est con, il n'y a pas longtemps, j'ai revu _C'est arrivé près de chez vous_ et je me demandais si après sa carrière dans les films publicitaires, il allait revenir en tant que réalisateur/scénariste au cinéma. Puis voilà


----------



## Nephou (6 Septembre 2006)

d&#233;c&#233;d&#233; , je cite : &#171; inopin&#233;ment lundi (bien lundi) &#187;  j&#8216;avoue que j&#8217;ai du mal &#224; comprendre la tournure


----------



## WebOliver (6 Septembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> décédé , je cite : « inopinément lundi (bien lundi) »  javoue que jai du mal à comprendre la tournure


 
C'est du Belge.  Moi, suisse j'ai compris alors.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> décédé , je cite : « inopinément lundi (bien lundi) »  javoue que jai du mal à comprendre la tournure



Moi aussi.  Le journaliste ne s'est pas relu on dirait.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> C'est du Belge.  Moi, suisse j'ai compris alors.



L&#224;, je veux savoir ce que tu as compris!


----------



## al02 (6 Septembre 2006)

gloup gloup a dit:


> R&#233;my Belvaux





> Tous les films, horaires et bandes-annonce sur www.cinebel.be
> Retrouvez la liste des sorties de la semaine
> 
> 
> ...



Effectivement une belle sortie ! :sleep:


----------



## al02 (14 Septembre 2006)

Décès de lauteur des hymnes nationaux congolais 




> Le révérend père jésuite *Simon-Pierre Boka di Mpasi Londi*, lauteur des hymnes nationaux de la RD Congo de mars 1960 "_Debout Congolais_" et de 1971 "_La Zaïroise_", s'est éteint le 07 septembre dernier à l'âge de 77 ans à Abidjan, en Côte dIvoire.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Septembre 2006)

Toi, si tu continues sur cette voie, le couvercle en chêne de ce fil va se rabattre sur ta tête, et tu y resteras enfermé dans la bière pour des siècles et des siècles... Amen...  :sleep:


----------



## sonnyboy (14 Septembre 2006)

Faudrait p'tet voir à l'supprimer lui aussi...

ça fait du monde ces derniers temps... ça crétinise à tout va.


----------



## benjamin (14 Septembre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> d&#233;c&#233;d&#233; , je cite : &#171; inopin&#233;ment lundi (bien lundi) &#187;  j&#8216;avoue que j&#8217;ai du mal &#224; comprendre la tournure


Peut-&#234;tre la deuxi&#232;me version d'une d&#233;p&#234;che, corrigeant la premi&#232;re o&#249; il devait &#234;tre marqu&#233; "dimanche", ou quelque chose du genre.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2006)

Mort ?.


----------



## La mouette (23 Septembre 2006)

Il meurt ou réaparaît régulièrement avant chaque élection américaine, ou lorsque la popularité de Bush est en baisse...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Septembre 2006)

Bah... A chaque fois qu'il canne, je bois un coup...
Allez! Ça s'arrose, je vais m'ouvrir une petite bouteille...

Il est comme les chats, ce mec... 

:rateau:


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... A chaque fois qu'il canne, je bois un coup...
> Allez! Ça s'arrose, je vais m'ouvrir une petite bouteille...
> 
> Il est comme les chats, ce mec...
> ...



De l'incidence du terrorisme sur le contenu de ta cave à vins ... :rateau:


----------



## al02 (26 Septembre 2006)

D&#233;c&#232;s de Fran&#231;ois Jaffr&#233;, l'un des derniers "Poilus"  

Chapeau bas, Messieurs !
Un brave vient de nous quitter.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Décès de François Jaffré, l'un des derniers "Poilus"
> 
> Chapeau bas, Messieurs !
> Un brave vient de nous quitter.



Et le pire, c'est que c'était le plus jeune des six


----------



## jpmiss (3 Octobre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Décès de François Jaffré, l'un des derniers "Poilus"
> 
> Chapeau bas, Messieurs !
> Un brave vient de nous quitter.



Les braves c'est pas ceux qui sont morts *pendant* la guerre?


----------



## al02 (3 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Les braves c'est pas ceux qui sont morts *pendant* la guerre?



Il n'est pas nécessaire de mourir pour être brave !


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

Rassurez-vous ! il y a tellement de guerres maintenant qu'&#234;tre aujourd'hui ancien combattant est aussi original que de poss&#233;der un tatouage... Vous est-il venu &#224; l'esprit qu'ils ont peut-&#234;tre des faits de guerres ? Comme la lib&#233;ration de quelque chose, ou le sauvetage de mis&#233;rables s&#251;rement morts depuis ? Et puis... Vivre plus de 100 ans dans la connerie ambiante et galopante, c'est brave quand m&#234;me je trouve. Je pense que je n'aurai pas ce courage-l&#224;.  Et dans ceux qui sont morts pendant la guerre, y'a eu des braves (beaucoup !), puis des malchanceux pas assez bien planqu&#233;s, des tra&#238;tres fusill&#233;s... des ennemis : pas brave l'ennemi. jamais. Ou alors juste celui avec lequel la bagarre a &#233;t&#233; tr&#232;s longue mais qui a eu le bon sens de mourir &#224; la fin quand m&#234;me.

On m'enl&#232;vera jamais de l'esprit qu'on meurt quand m&#234;me avant tout d'un sacr&#233; foutu manque de savoir-vivre... (merci P. Dac).

(Moi j'ai fait une _petite_ guerre, ne suis pas mort, et esp&#232;re avoir &#233;t&#233; brave quand m&#234;me. Mais j'aurais pas aim&#233; faire 14-18. D'ailleurs. En y r&#233;fl&#233;chissant bien. J'aurais pas aim&#233; en faire du tout )


----------



## alèm (4 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;3995653 a dit:
			
		

> des tra&#238;tres fusill&#233;s...


_
voire des patriotes non-traitres mais refusant un ordre imb&#233;cile d'un G&#233;n&#233;ral (je pense aux pauvres gars du Chemin des Dames... )_



			
				[MGZ] BackCat;3995653 a dit:
			
		

> (Moi j'ai fait une _petite_ guerre, ne suis pas mort, et esp&#232;re avoir &#233;t&#233; brave quand m&#234;me. Mais j'aurais pas aim&#233; faire 14-18. D'ailleurs. En y r&#233;fl&#233;chissant bien. J'aurais pas aim&#233; en faire du tout )



_je te rassure, mon arri&#232;re-grand-p&#232;re y est mort sans recevoir la nationalit&#233; fran&#231;aise, mon grand-p&#232;re n'y est pas mort mais a sauv&#233; sa peau, celle de ses "camarades" et a emp&#234;ch&#233; quelques V1 de toucher Londres, mon p&#232;re n'y est pas mort mais a perdu son meilleur ami. Le seul ayant re&#231;u une m&#233;daille pour Acte de Bravoure est mon grand-p&#232;re mais les autres n'ont pas d&#233;m&#233;rit&#233;. J'aimerais bien &#233;viter pour ma part d'avoir &#224; tuer quiconque, j'ai vu trop d'obus dans les champs, trop de cimeti&#232;res militaires r&#233;parties "au hasard". Trop de noms sur des monuments en hommage aux poilus.

de toute fa&#231;on, quand on voit un champ de bataille de 14-18, quand on voit le nombre de cimeti&#232;res par chez moi, le monument de Verdun, on peut se dire que ces types, de quelque nationalit&#233; qu'ils soient (je pense aussi aux Chinois que les fran&#231;ais avaient enrol&#233; pour nettoyer le no man's land entre les lignes des cadavres) &#233;taient bien dans la merde et rien que pour &#231;a, brave ou pas, ils m&#233;ritent notre respect. Puisqu'il faut le rappeler, ils sont morts et ont soufferts pour presque rien.
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Octobre 2006)

Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait de raison "morale" de refuser de reconna&#238;tre le m&#233;rite de ceux qui ont fait cette guerre, quelque soit le camp auquel ils appartenaient (les cimetierres militaires autour de chez moi sont fran&#231;ais, anglais et allemands , en nombre &#224; peu pr&#232;s &#233;gaux), et que les hommes qui ont particip&#233; &#224; cette bataille (premi&#232;re bataille de la marne septembre 1914, ils n'&#233;taient pas encore des poilus, mais des pipious au pantalon et k&#233;pi "garance" et vareuse bleu marine) soient morts ou y aient surv&#233;cus, je pense qu'il n'est pas pr&#233;somptueux de penser qu'aucun d'entre eux ne faisait partie ni des responsables, ni de ceux qui ont profit&#233; de ce gachis. Leur rendre l'hommage qui me parait leur &#234;tre du me semble donc relever du devoir de m&#233;moire, et non d'une morbide glorification de la guerre.


----------



## Anonyme (4 Octobre 2006)

Fin de la digression. M&#234;me si cette discussion est int&#233;ressante, il vaut mieux permettre &#224; ce fil de coller &#224; son sujet premier.


----------



## Amok (10 Octobre 2006)

Coccinelle.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Coccinelle.


Pour le souvenir.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Octobre 2006)

Bon... Il nous reste tout de m&#234;me Marie France... :love:


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pour le souvenir.



Mille fois plus féminine que moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Te d&#233;valorise pas !*
> :hein:
> 
> 
> ...



La (le) Lady bug est pass&#233;(e) par Paris, Hollywood, Casablanca et Amok ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:


----------



## Amok (11 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> La (le) Lady bug est passé(e) par Paris, Hollywood, Casablanca et Amok ? :affraid: :affraid: :affraid:



Va savoir : il (elle) habitait à quelques kilomètres de chez moi.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Va savoir : il (elle) habitait à quelques kilomètres de chez moi.


Elle.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> *Te dévalorise pas !*
> :hein:



Oh ce n'est pas la question, ça ne me pose plus de problème  
C'est un constat, il faut savoir marcher, bouger, avoir une attittude en talon aiguille.
Essaie tu verras comme c'est facile d'avoir l'air à l'aise et gracieuse


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Oh ce n'est pas la question, ça ne me pose plus de problème
> C'est un constat, il faut savoir marcher, bouger, avoir une attittude en talon aiguille.
> Essaie tu verras comme c'est facile d'avoir l'air à l'aise et gracieuse



Oh, tu sais, Roberto, tu lui files une paire de pomelos et un Wonderbra, il te fait Norma Jean ... Pou pou pi tou !


----------



## Amok (11 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, tu sais, Roberto, tu lui files une paire de pomelos et un Wonderbra, il te fait Norma Jean ... Pou pou pi tou !



Je suis même sûr qu'il arrive à s'auto-exciter !


----------



## jpmiss (11 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Je suis même sûr qu'il arrive à s'auto-exciter !



Marilyn en chemizafkeur?... Faut etre sacrément pervers quand meme...

 :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (11 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Marilyn en chemizafkeur?... Faut etre sacrément pervers quand meme...
> 
> :rateau:



Rien que pour y penser, c'est limite


----------



## PATOCHMAN (11 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> ...et *surtout* que je me sois préalablement gâvé de colle Cléopâtre©.



Ça constipe grave!...


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (15 Octobre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Dans de très rares cas, note-le : il faut que ce soit une période particulièrement oisive et *surtout* que je me sois préalablement gâvé de colle Cléopâtre©.
> :sick:
> :love:





*Cléopâtre, c'est aussi*
une marque de savon.

Tu aimes jouer avec les savonnettes Roberto ?




:mouais:


----------



## al02 (15 Octobre 2006)




----------



## guytantakul (15 Octobre 2006)

Ah, ben c'est certain ! 
La colle c'est Cléopatra (avé oun "A"), pas Cléopatre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2006)

guytantakul a dit:


> Ah, ben c'est certain !
> La colle c'est Cléopatra (avé oun "A"), pas Cléopatre



Elle constipe velu quand même, avec ou sans A...


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Octobre 2006)

Je profite de l'occasion pour signaler une (future) disparition.
Je sais c'est le thread post-mortem, là en l'occurence c'est plutôt pré-mortem, mais comme dans le cas présent ce n'est plus qu'une question de minutes...





PATOCHMAN ​Il a été drôle il y a très longtemps de cela, mais il avait bien mal tourné.
C'est sans doute mieux comme ça...


----------



## Amok (15 Octobre 2006)

Merci de conserver quelques sujets intacts.


----------



## sonnyboy (15 Octobre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Merci de conserver quelques sujets intacts.



Pas de pb, tu as une préférence ???


----------



## TibomonG4 (18 Octobre 2006)

​


----------



## jpmiss (18 Octobre 2006)

Ah purée lui j'ai toujours cru que c'était Dracula et que donc il etait déjà mort depuis longtemps! :afraid:
Une vraie gueule!


----------



## Amok (18 Octobre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Une vraie gueule!



Clair. De ces gueules _a la Pousse_ qui disparaissent peu &#224; peu, h&#233;las. 2 heures moins le quart avant JC : "oui, ma reine". Merci, Tibo : ca aurait pu passer comme ca, comme les feuilles d'automne.


----------



## Grug (18 Octobre 2006)

marrant, enfin non, mais il faut attendre qu'il meure pour conna&#238;tre son nom.

J'adore ces seconds r&#244;les anonymes ou presque, n'emp&#234;che que *Daniel Emilfork* j'avais jamais entendu.


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Octobre 2006)

C'est vrai qu'il &#233;tait l'arch&#233;type de l'acteur dont on entend jamais parler, mais qu'on voit partout, Je me souviens d'un r&#244;le de vizir de Cl&#233;op&#226;tre dans 2 heures moins le quart avant J&#233;sus Christ  Va pas &#234;tre facile &#224; remplacer, celui ci


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (19 Octobre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> marrant, enfin non, mais il faut attendre qu'il meure pour connaître son nom.
> 
> J'adore ces seconds rôles anonymes ou presque, n'empêche que *Daniel Emilfork* j'avais jamais entendu.


Moi non plus.


----------



## alèm (19 Octobre 2006)

_Peu auront donc vu La Cit&#233; des Enfants Perdus de Caro&Jeunet,  Casanova (de Fellini !!) ou ne serait-ce que le film de Boisset sur le bouquin de Pennac "la F&#233;e Carabine" ? 
_


----------



## imimi (19 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4015735 a dit:
			
		

> _Peu auront donc vu La Cité des Enfants Perdus de Caro&Jeunet, Casanova (de Fellini !!) ou ne serait-ce que le film de Boisset sur le bouquin de Pennac "la Fée Carabine" ? _


Mais si, mais si !
Aaaah _La Cité des Enfant Perdus_ et ce rôle de Krank qui lui va si bien :love: 
Sa voix, son accent, son charisme !!!

Et merde, v'là t'y pas qu'j'ai envie de voir (une énième fois :rose: ) ce C&J... 
Merci Tibo


----------



## sylko (24 Octobre 2006)

Le géant des petits n'est plus...


----------



## krystof (24 Octobre 2006)

J'allais bien mettre un commentaire sur cette triste petite nouvelle, mais bon... c'est petit...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2006)

Nain porte quoi !


----------



## Amok (24 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Nain porte quoi !



_Toute l'équipe de modération se désolidarise bien evidemment de ce jeu de mot accablant (et de bien d'autres du même auteur) dont nous laissons nos lecteurs juges.
_


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Octobre 2006)

Jasez, jasez, moi, au moins, j'ai le courage de mes jeux de mots, pas comme vous ! Vous en faites autant que moi, de pires, m&#234;me, et vous croyez vous d&#233;douaner en y ajoutant vos b&#234;tes "(Pascal 77 )", mais &#231;a marche pas, je vous ai perc&#233; &#224; jour !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ... je vous ai percé à jour !



On dit "à sec"!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Octobre 2006)

Qu'ils crèvent!


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Jasez, jasez, moi, au moins, j'ai le courage de mes jeux de mots, pas comme vous ! Vous en faites autant que moi, de pires, même, et vous croyez vous dédouaner en y ajoutant vos bêtes "(Pascal 77 )", mais ça marche pas, je vous ai percé à jour !



Tu es un exemple pour toute une génération 

PS : Amok, imimi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (25 Octobre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Jasez, jasez, moi, au moins, j'ai le courage de mes jeux de mots, pas comme vous ! Vous en faites autant que moi, de pires, m&#234;me, et vous croyez vous d&#233;douaner en y ajoutant vos b&#234;tes "(Pascal 77 )", mais &#231;a marche pas, je vous ai perc&#233; &#224; jour !



Comme l'aurait dit Claude Nougaro (R.I.P.) : quand le "jasez" est l&#224;, la java s'en va. 
Pascal 77


----------



## Anonyme (4 Novembre 2006)

Ch&#232;re Mamy, 

Je profites de cet espace hors du temps, hormis un instant, lut par quelques mystiques &#233;gar&#233;s pour venir te parler. Les affres de l'au del&#224; sont imp&#233;n&#233;trables mais il m'arrive de penser qu'une distorsion de l'espace temps, permet au pigeon voyageur de t'amener un message. S'il y arrive, il te trouvera repos&#233;, sereine profitant de ta vie d'ange pour l'&#233;ternit&#233;. Et peut &#234;tre auras tu le temps de m'&#233;couter.

Tu m'as transmis le peu que l'on t'avais appris, je garde une bouteille de lavande au bouchon us&#233; et coinc&#233; o&#249; il est inscrit : "estrais de lavande pour les vers 1 ou 2 goutes sur un sucre / pour les ruhmes un peu sur le coton et metre sous l'oreille / pour les plaies frotter avec un peu de coton."
Ta vie r&#233;sum&#233; ainsi.
Il me reste tant de questions &#224; te poser, Mamy ...

A quoi pensais tu quand tu es arriv&#233;e avec ta soeur dans la vall&#233;e ? T'as un beau jour quitt&#233; ta Sa&#244;ne et Loire et ta dizaine de soeurs et fr&#232;res cadets. Tu as fuis une vie qui t'as retrouv&#233; plus tard et t'as enmen&#233; loin dans le pass&#233;. 
J'ai essay&#233; de te rattrapper, tu t'es retourn&#233; parfois le regard lucide et embu&#233; puis tu t'en es all&#233;, t'excusant de ne pouvoir communiquer.

Je me souviens pourtant de ce temps b&#233;ni o&#249; tu me laissait te suivre. En dodoche (tu as pass&#233; ton permis &#224; 50 ans !), &#224; pieds, dans le jardin, sous les cerisiers, dans la vigne ... Il me reste aujourd'hui quelques photos qui me rassurent et me confortent dans les moments compliqu&#233;s, o&#249; l'h&#233;r&#233;dit&#233; de ta folie destructrice m'attire et m'enlise. Je m'accroche Mamy de toutes mes forces &#224; garder vivant ce pass&#233; &#231;i, &#224; oublier ce pass&#233; l&#224;.... Que tu ne souhaitais pas voir, ni m&#234;me vivre, je l'ai bien compris, trop compris.

Tu avais tant de choses &#224; dire, &#224; vomir. Tu te faisais de la bille et ne savais comment t'en d&#233;barrasser. Tu as bien essay&#233; de le cacher pendant toutes ces ann&#233;es, envoyant par ci par l&#224; des signaux non capt&#233;s. Et puis une catastrophe est arriv&#233;e, tu as succomb&#233;e. De toute fa&#231;on, ils ont tous abdiqu&#233;s, le coeur en mille morceaux et la vie &#224; continuer.

Je suis donc contente de ne pas t'avoir rat&#233;, d'avoir &#233;t&#233; &#224; tes c&#244;t&#233;s. Je ne regrette rien. Le temps effacera les p&#233;rip&#233;ties et les larmes vers&#233;es. Mes souvenirs se trient petit &#224; petit, se rangent et s'empilent comblant un vide mystique et angoissant, surprenant !

Je te d&#233;die mon grain de folie que j'entretiens au d&#233;sespoir et &#224; l'envie, je t'aime Mamy.
Je t'aime surtout pour ce silence preuve de ta pudeur et de ton innocence.

Je t'embrasse.

Ta petite Audrey.

PS : _Il est avec toi j'en suis s&#251;re, Mamy. Pourrais tu lui dire que je vais bien et que je voudrais faire sa connaissance un jour ... mais pas ici, pas tout de suite ... 
j'ai le temps, toute ma vie...
_


----------



## thebiglebowsky (4 Novembre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Je t'embrasse.
> Ta petite Audrey.


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2006)

Odr&#233;, tu viens de me flinguer le moral.  

Et je peux m&#234;me pas te bouler...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

Bientôt le Saddam, il aura sa place ici aussi .


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Novembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bientôt le Saddam, il aura sa place ici aussi .



Si ce thread n'est pas plus long, ce n'est certes pas de sa faute, comparé à tous ceux qu'il en à rendu justifiables, qu'il y passe aussi plus tôt que la nature ne l'aurait prévu ne me parait pas grande navrance ! :mouais:


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Novembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Bientôt le Saddam, il aura sa place ici aussi .



Un bien ou un mal, mais quoi qu'il en soit, c'était pas aux ricains d'en juger...


----------



## Anonyme (6 Novembre 2006)

Ce sera quand même un mal pour la démocratie.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Novembre 2006)

*Jean-Jacques Servan-Schreiber*


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Novembre 2006)

Le ministre le plus &#233;ph&#233;m&#232;re de la r&#233;publique fran&#231;aise, mais un personnage assez sympathique au demeurant


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Novembre 2006)

Et &#233;galement un tr&#232;s bon journaliste.


----------



## al02 (8 Novembre 2006)

Guy Degrenne.


----------



## tirhum (9 Novembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Toi ta gueule.












golf a dit:


> Tiens, un pet :mouais:


...


----------



## al02 (9 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas qui, du poulailler ou  de la rambarde est le plus &#224; plaindre :mouais:



&#201;mile Boudreau


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2006)

Donald Rumsfeld.


----------



## Nephou (9 Novembre 2006)

_et les m.p. &#231;a pue des pieds ? bon on laisse le bazar pour l'&#233;dification des peuples et on laisse couler le sujet jusqu&#8217;&#224; la prochaine d&#233;function.


merci
_


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2006)

What else should I say ? All apologies.







(n'emp&#234;che que Donald Rumsfeld.... couiiic.  )


----------



## fredintosh (9 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> (n'emp&#234;che que *D*onald Rumsfeld.... couiiic.  )


:rateau: :rateau: 
Et bient&#244;t Mickey Bush...  

C'est Ronald, pas Donald.


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> :rateau: :rateau:
> Et bient&#244;t Mickey Bush...
> 
> C'est Ronald, pas Donald.


Heu...

C'est Nick&#233;, pas Mickey...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> C'est Ronald, pas Donald.



Ronald Mac Donald :affraid:


----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Donald Rumsfeld.



C'est tellement rare de pouvoir se moquer d'un mort sans se sentir un peu coupable et/ou enfoir&#233; que l&#224;, je ne vais pas bouder mon plaisir !
H&#233;las, renseignement pris il semblerait que _le Canard_ bouge encore !


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Hélas, renseignement pris il semblerait que _le Canard_ bouge encore !



Ben  faut voir le coté positif, c'est bon pour l'industrie du disque, ça va doper les ventes de Robert Lamoureux !


----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ben  faut voir le coté positif, c'est bon pour l'industrie du disque, ça va doper les ventes de Robert Lamoureux !



Il y en a au moins *un* qui suit, c'est rassurant.   :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> :mouais:
> _Eeeeeeeeeeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh..._
> :mouais:



Pas trouvé d'extrait !


----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2006)

Et mon canard, c'est du poulet, Pascal77 ?!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Il y en a au moins *un* qui suit, c'est rassurant.   :love:


M'&#233;tonne pas que vous deux soyez les seuls &#224; pouvoir partager la compr&#233;hension de cette boutade qui pourrait figurer dans _lascaux magazine_...


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4044632 a dit:
			
		

> M'étonne pas que vous deux soyez les seuls à pouvoir partager la compréhension de cette boutade qui pourrait figurer dans _lascaux magazine_...



Eh ho ! Robert Lamoureux n'est pas encore client pour ce fil, hein, il est comme le canard, toujours vivant, hein :hein:


----------



## Amok (9 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4044632 a dit:
			
		

> M'étonne pas que vous deux soyez les seuls à pouvoir partager la compréhension de cette boutade qui pourrait figurer dans _lascaux magazine_...



'Foiré ! :love:

Si tu vas par là (et sans aucune comparaison de valeur ! ), Victor Hugo (qui est mort, donc on colle au sujet ! ) va faire l'objet d'une brève dans "Big Bang News".

A défaut de connaitre les grandes heures de notre télévision et des ondes courtes, il y a ca  :love:


----------



## rezba (9 Novembre 2006)

"Lascaux magazine".

Arr&#234;tez, &#231;a plus possible de rire comme &#231;a au boulot ! 

Je peux m&#234;me plus bouler la chatounette et le grand loup !


----------



## justme (9 Novembre 2006)

Bernard Franck


----------



## thant (10 Novembre 2006)

<--


Bient&#244;t temps de changer d'avatar et de pseudo 



style Astral 





http://www.archangelcastle.com/chateaux/tour/magieindex.php#Astral


----------



## Anonyme (11 Novembre 2006)




----------



## al02 (11 Novembre 2006)

D&#233;c&#232;s &#224; 111 ans du doyen des poilus, la veille du 11 novembre
Il a eu comme beaucoup la malchance d'avoir 20 ans en 1914 !

Ils ne sont plus que quatre survivants &#224; l'h&#233;catombe !


----------



## Nephou (12 Novembre 2006)

*[acte de mod&#233;ration ayant entrain&#233; la mort de contributions avec intention de la donner]*​​
_merci &#224; vous&#8230;_


----------



## rezba (13 Novembre 2006)

Ah.....
Donc ce n'est pas ici que je vais vous annoncer la mort sociale de cet humoriste bien connu, &#224; la suite d'une longue maladie...


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Ah.....
> Donc ce n'est pas ici que je vais vous annoncer la mort sociale de cet humoriste bien connu, à la suite d'une longue maladie...



As tu remarqué que les liens publicitaires sont tous pour des compagnies aériennes qui proposent des vols vers le Maroc et la Tunisie?

Ils ont de l'humour chez Libé...


----------



## rezba (13 Novembre 2006)

En ce moment, il leur reste un peu d'humour, peut &#234;tre....
Mais adblock m'avait emp&#234;ch&#233; de voir &#231;a, effectivement.


----------



## Amok (13 Novembre 2006)

On reste dans le sujet, les loulous ?!


----------



## Anonyme (13 Novembre 2006)

Il est devenu taré le dieudo quand même .


----------



## rezba (13 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> On reste dans le sujet, les loulous ?!



Certes. Mais tu sais, on parlait de Libé ici, parce que l'annonce de la mort de ce quotidien ne va pas tarder.


----------



## Fab'Fab (13 Novembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Certes. Mais tu sais, on parlait de Lib&#233; ici, parce que l'annonce de la mort de ce quotidien ne va pas tarder.


Ils peuvent virer leur correcteur d'orthographe, &#231;a sera pas pire et il feront des &#233;conomies...  :rateau:


----------



## al02 (14 Novembre 2006)

Bertrand Poirot-Delpech


----------



## Anonyme (15 Novembre 2006)

Faute de poireaux on mange des pêches.


.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Bertrand Poirot-Delpech



De toutes façons sa chanson sur le Loir et Cher était vraiment à chier.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Novembre 2006)

Andrée Champeaux


----------



## sonnyboy (16 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> De toutes façons sa chanson sur le Loir et Cher était vraiment à chier.



Encore une que j'aurais voulu faire...


----------



## jpmiss (16 Novembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Encore une que j'aurais voulu faire...



T'as qu'a être plus présent aussi! 

 :rateau:


----------



## tirhum (16 Novembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'as qu'a &#234;tre plus pr&#233;sent aussi!
> 
> :rateau:


Ben, c'est &#224; dire que &#231;a peut &#234;tre douloureux, parfois.....


----------



## Craquounette (17 Novembre 2006)

Milton Friedman, prix nobel d'&#233;conomie en 1976...


----------



## al02 (17 Novembre 2006)

La faim justifie les moyens !


----------



## Anonyme (17 Novembre 2006)

*Milton Friedman*​


----------



## jpmiss (17 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> La faim justifie les moyens !



Et y'en a combien qui crevent tous les jours simplement parce qu'ils n'ont pas a manger?
Et meme, y'en a combien qui crevent d'anorexie mais qui ne sont pas manequin?
Qu'on cesse de nous bourrer le mou avec ce qui n'est meme pas un fait diver.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (18 Novembre 2006)

La chanteuse américaine de rhythm & blues Ruth Brown nest plus 

*Lien en anglais.*


----------



## Anonyme (19 Novembre 2006)




----------



## Ed_the_Head (19 Novembre 2006)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> La chanteuse américaine de rhythm & blues Ruth Brown nest plus
> 
> *Lien en anglais.*


Pour ceux qui ne l'ont jamais entendu, c'est par ici.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (20 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Pour ceux qui ne l'ont jamais entendu, c'est par ici.


----------



## sonnyboy (20 Novembre 2006)

T'as compris que c'était trop tard ??

:sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (21 Novembre 2006)

*Robert Altman*

et l'image​


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)

ici l'image


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Novembre 2006)

nous &#224; quitt&#233;. Salut l'artiste !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

Putain de merde .


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

Je l'aimais profondément. Je le pleure sincèrement.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je l'aimais profondément. Je le pleure sincèrement.


idem... ... ...


----------



## WebOliver (23 Novembre 2006)

Ah oui l&#224;...  

Un grand.


----------



## thebiglebowsky (23 Novembre 2006)

Je vais de ce pas re-re-re-revisionner "Cinema Paradiso" et verser une larme à la fameuse séquence des "baisers coupés" ... ... 

Pas un "monument" du cinéma ... pas son meilleur film ... mais un de mes préférés...


----------



## alèm (23 Novembre 2006)

_Il nous reste encore Lemmy... euh Bernard Freyd... 





_


----------



## Amok (23 Novembre 2006)

Ouais, un vide l&#224;.
Ces mecs qui nous accompagnent depuis le d&#233;but, qui ont en plus une carri&#232;re nickel. Des r&#244;les qui marquent. Un personnage aussi, qui vieillit bien. Un homme intelligent, fid&#232;le. Un cin&#233;ma de quartier qui ferme. Triste.`

Alexandre est, maintenant, r&#233;ellement bienheureux.


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Novembre 2006)

D'habitude j'ai une grosse tendance à m'en caguer de vos conneries...

Mais lui... je l'aimais bien.


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2006)

Pas dr&#244;le. J'avais pass&#233; un bon d&#233;but de soir&#233;e.

(edit : Et je parle pas de toi sonny)


----------



## sonnyboy (23 Novembre 2006)

Ce n'est pas ce que je faisais.

Je repete donc :

Son avis m'importe peu.

Bien amicalement.
Ton sonny d'amour.


----------



## mado (23 Novembre 2006)

Je suis désolée. Aucune intention cachée de ma part.


----------



## Amok (23 Novembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Ce n'est pas ce que je faisais.
> 
> Je repete donc :
> 
> ...



Connaissant (un peu) Mado, je sais qu'elle prendra ca comme cela doit se prendre !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

&#199;a n'est pas juste l'habitude, ce ne sont pas seulement les souvenirs.
Tout &#224; l'heure, quand j'ai appris sa mort, j'ai vraiment pleur&#233; comme un gamin et je n'en ai pas honte. J'ai bien conscience qu'il se passe en ce monde, &#224; cette heure et jusque sous mes fen&#234;tres, des choses terribles, bien plus terribles que la mort d'un vieil acteur. J'ai bien conscience que des tas de gens pas connus sont morts aujourd'hui et qu'il a, dans des maisons ou sous la pluie, des gens qui pleurent leur vrai chagrin.
Alors, pourquoi le pleurerai-je, lui qui ne m'&#233;tait rien ?

Peut-&#234;tre parce que j'aimais son regard aux paupi&#232;res lourdes et ce visage rond qui lui donnaient un air &#224; la fois po&#233;tique et sage. Peut-&#234;tre simplement parce que Philippe Noiret a contribu&#233; par son travail &#224; la cr&#233;ation d'&#339;uvres cin&#233;matographiques qui ont particip&#233; &#224; me construire, &#224; me faire r&#234;ver et &#224; m'instruire dans la connaissance des hommes. Peut-&#234;tre pour cela, parce qu'il ne m'&#233;tait rien en effet, mais que je lui dois beaucoup et que je ne suis pas le seul. &#192; tout prendre, &#231;a me semble &#234;tre une bonne raison.


----------



## Amok (23 Novembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Peut-être simplement parce que Philippe Noiret a contribué par son travail à la création d'uvres cinématographiques qui ont participé à me construire, à me faire rêver et à m'instruire dans la connaissance des hommes. Peut-être pour cela, parce qu'il ne m'était rien en effet, mais que je lui dois beaucoup et que je ne suis pas le seul. À tout prendre, ça me semble être une bonne raison.



Bien sûr que c'est une bonne raison.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Novembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> D'habitude j'ai une grosse tendance à m'en caguer de vos conneries...
> 
> Mais lui... je l'aimais bien.



On dirait ça de toi aussi, mon grand .


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2006)

Je ne suis pas un fan de cinéma, mais Celui-là, j'ai pas eu besoin de suivre son reportage sur les chaînes de télé, pour apprendre à le connaître.

Il y a une chose qui me marque particulièrement chez lui: c'est sa voix ..

 Merci d'avoir partagé ton talent


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> nous à quitté. Salut l'artiste !


Un immense acteur.


----------



## Bassman (24 Novembre 2006)

Et m....   

Tcho Noiret


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Novembre 2006)

Sale virus... (va te faire foutre connerie de maladie!)​


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie, le fait que tu sois Suisse n'explique tout de même pas que l'information te parvienne si lentement.


----------



## fredintosh (24 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Aurélie, le fait que tu sois Suisse n'explique tout de même pas que l'information te parvienne si lentement.



On lui dit que Coluche est mort, ou on attend encore un peu pour ne pas la brusquer ?


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2006)

fredintosh a dit:


> On lui dit que Coluche est mort, ou on attend encore un peu pour ne pas la brusquer ?




On attend : Freddy Mercury et Coluche le même jour, c'est un coup à la tuer !


----------



## alèm (24 Novembre 2006)

_


fredintosh a dit:



			On lui dit que Coluche est mort, ou on attend encore un peu pour ne pas la brusquer ?  

Cliquez pour agrandir...





et Mitterand, il va comment ? on entend encore moins parler de lui que de Jospin, c'est dire ? :affraid:
_


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (24 Novembre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4064419 a dit:
			
		

> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aussi bien que De Gaulle, à ce qu'on dit.     

En tout cas, concernant Philippe Noiret, les avis sont unanimes sur ce forum.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Aur&#233;lie, le fait que tu sois Suisse n'explique tout de m&#234;me pas que l'information te parvienne si lentement.


Aurelie aurait du pr&#233;ciser qu'il s'agit de la date d'anniversaire (sic) de sa mort. Le 24 novembre 1991.


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Novembre 2006)

La vache, déjà 15 ans...

Pour Noiret, revoyez donc l'excellent "Coup de Torchon"...


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Novembre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pour Noiret, revoyez donc l'excellent "Coup de Torchon"...



Revoyez tout, il arrivait à donner de l'intérêt à des films qui sans lui auraient été des navets finis ! :love:


----------



## Aurélie85 (24 Novembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Aurelie aurait du préciser qu'il s'agit de la date d'anniversaire (sic) de sa mort. Le 24 novembre 1991.


 
J'pensais que ces chers amis du mac en avaient un peu dans leur tête de linotte, et qu'ils allaient comprendre qu'il s'agissait d'une date anniversaire. 


(sans rire, Coluche est mort? Dingue ça, je suis toujours la dernière au courant.)

(sans rire, je suis blonde, je suis suisse, mais faut pas pousser mémé dans les ortilles non plus)


----------



## La mouette (24 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> sans rire, je suis blonde, je suis suisse, mais faut pas pousser mémé dans les ortilles non plus



T'aime pas les ortilles ?


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2006)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> J'pensais que ces chers amis du mac en avaient un peu dans leur tête de linotte, et qu'ils allaient comprendre qu'il s'agissait d'une date anniversaire.



Hé ! Hé ! Hé !


----------



## Amok (24 Novembre 2006)

Aur&#233;lie85;4064603 a dit:
			
		

> J'pensais que ces chers amis du mac en avaient un peu dans leur t&#234;te de linotte, et qu'ils allaient comprendre qu'il s'agissait d'une date anniversaire.
> 
> 
> (sans rire, Coluche est mort? Dingue &#231;a, je suis toujours la derni&#232;re au courant.)
> ...



Nous sommes, je crois, quelques uns ici a appr&#233;cier ta fougue li&#233;e a la vingtaine et quelque, si agr&#233;able, si nostalgique, que tu peux parfois distiller au fil des pages. Tout comme nous appr&#233;cions aussi tes courbes expos&#233;es dans les autoportraits. Tu es jeune, visiblement mignonne, soit. Mais quand tu viens nous rappeler la date anniversaire de la mort de Mercury en nous expliquant que nous sommes des "t&#234;tes de linottes", tu rentres un peu dans la marge, Miss.

Mercury, nous l'&#233;coutions alors que tu avais encore la coquille scotch&#233;e au sommet du cr&#226;ne. Alors sois gentille : ne viens pas donner de le&#231;ons sur ton &#233;coute FM et ton impression de d&#233;couvrir ce que les autres avaient rat&#233;s. Et c'est dit en toute sympathie, tout comme en toute sympathie je te dis : si tu d&#233;cides de r&#233;pondre, choisis bien tes mots.


----------



## justme (24 Novembre 2006)

...où l'on souhaiterait qu'elles ne soient jamais arrivées...    


Faiche


----------



## rezba (25 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Aurélie85 a dit:
> 
> 
> > J'pensais que ces chers amis du mac en avaient un peu dans leur tête de linotte, et qu'ils allaient comprendre qu'il s'agissait d'une date anniversaire.
> ...




_  Ooh, ooh, pain is so close to pleasure, yeah, yeah,
  Sunshine and rainy weather go hand in hand together all your life,
  Pain and pleasure, Ooh, Ooh, pain and pleasure..._



Ah non, revenons dans le sujet.


_ All dead all dead
 All the dreams we had
 And I wonder why I still live on
 All dead all dead
 And alone I'm spared
 My sweeter half instead
 All dead and gone all dead_


----------



## rezba (25 Novembre 2006)

Ah tiens, un nouveau disparu : le Kop de Boulogne.


----------



## Aurélie85 (25 Novembre 2006)

Amok a dit:


> Nous sommes, je crois, quelques uns ici a apprécier ta fougue liée a la vingtaine et quelque, si agréable, si nostalgique, que tu peux parfois distiller au fil des pages. Tout comme nous apprécions aussi tes courbes exposées dans les autoportraits. Tu es jeune, visiblement mignonne, soit. Mais quand tu viens nous rappeler la date anniversaire de la mort de Mercury en nous expliquant que nous sommes des "têtes de linottes", tu rentres un peu dans la marge, Miss.
> 
> Mercury, nous l'écoutions alors que tu avais encore la coquille scotchée au sommet du crâne. Alors sois gentille : ne viens pas donner de leçons sur ton écoute FM et ton impression de découvrir ce que les autres avaient ratés. Et c'est dit en toute sympathie, tout comme en toute sympathie je te dis : si tu décides de répondre, choisis bien tes mots.



Tunnel? 

(j'ai bien choisi?)


----------



## philire (25 Novembre 2006)

Y a pas que de la fougue et de la courbe, chez cette petite...  rose


----------



## Anonyme (26 Novembre 2006)

De la cervelle ? .


----------



## al02 (26 Novembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> De la cervelle ? .


Décès dIsaac Galvez.

Afrique du Sud : décès de l'ancien président Pieter Willem Botha

Nous ne chanterons plus sous la pluie !


----------



## al02 (30 Novembre 2006)

Le thread pr&#233;-mortem !


> Il a indiqu&#233; avoir &#233;t&#233; agress&#233; par plusieurs individus mardi soir dont un &#233;tait arm&#233; qui ensuite l'on jet&#233; dans l'ossuaire, a rapport&#233; l'&#233;lu. "J'ai un peu mal &#224; la t&#234;te", a-t-il ajout&#233;.


Mort de rire peur !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (30 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Le thread pré-mortem !
> Mort de rire peur !


:afraid::afraid::afraid: ... tidju !!!!!!!


----------



## Amok (30 Novembre 2006)

Oh la la, moyen comme plan... :afraid:


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Le thread pré-mortem !
> 
> Mort de rire peur !





thebiglebowsky a dit:


> :afraid::afraid::afraid: ... tidju !!!!!!!





Amok a dit:


> Oh la la, moyen comme plan... :afraid:



Notez quand même que c'est, d'après l'article, le fait d'être tombé sur un os (Hein ? Oui, ou plusieurs, si tu veux) qui lui a sauvé la vie !


----------



## rezba (30 Novembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Le thread pré-mortem !



Si vous voulez mon humble avis, pour en être arrivé là, ce monsieur Travers, patron d'estaminet niçois, n'allait pas tout droit, pour en arriver là.


 pascal 77


----------



## al02 (2 Décembre 2006)

USA: décès de l'ancienne femme la plus grosse du monde



> A l'époque où elle était la plus grosse femme du monde, elle mesurait *2,4m de large* et il lui fallait *90 minutes* pour prendre son bain.



Et pour en faire le tour, il fallait prévoir un casse-croûte !     :love:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> USA: décès de l'ancienne femme la plus grosse du monde
> 
> 
> 
> Et pour en faire le tour, il fallait prévoir un casse-croûte !     :love:


On en rigole. Mais à ce niveau-là, c'est dramatique.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

Oui .


----------



## Anonyme (2 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> On en rigole.


Perso, ça ne me fait pas rire.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (2 Décembre 2006)

Comment peut-on en arriver à cette extrémité ?


----------



## Amok (2 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Comment peut-on en arriver à cette extrémité ?



C'est la question que je me pose. Quand je lis : "*Son agent* Stephen Nortier a indiqué au "Lakeland Ledger" qu'elle pesait environ 180kg au moment de sa mort" je m'interroge sur les raisons de cet état.

Problème d'ordre médical ? Boulimie* ? Autre(s) raison(s) ? Et en faire commerce, c'est un peu étrange, quand même...


* Certains me diront à juste titre que la boulimie peut être considéré comme "problème d'ordre médical", mais je fais là le distingo avec une situation engendrée par un problème nettement plus profond, et absolument pas maîtrisable.


----------



## al02 (3 Décembre 2006)

Claude Jade.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (3 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Claude Jade.


Vu &#233;galement. Mais je n'arrive pas &#224; me souvenir d'elle (je connais son nom mais je ne  la vois pas dans un film o&#249; elle a jou&#233.



Un autre qui ne va peut-&#234;tre pas tarder &#224; quitter ce monde. Mais moi, je ne regretterai pas sa disparition. Et je ne serai pas seul.


----------



## Fab'Fab (4 Décembre 2006)

Une fidèle des films de Truffaut...


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

Il ne manquera pas.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Il ne manquera pas.


Je pense l'avoir dit par ailleurs : la mort d'un homme, quel qu'il soit, n'est jamais un sujet de réjouissance. Peut-être parfois pour ses bourreaux, peut-être hélas pour ses victimes.
Tout ce que l'on peut souhaiter, c'est que ceux qui ont enduré les crimes de cet homme et du régime qu'il représentait puissent à présent tourner une page et envisager un avenir sans haine.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

J'ai jamais dit ça, j'ai juste dit qu'un dictateur ne laisse pas un agréable souvenir .


----------



## maxpower (10 Décembre 2006)

Se rejouir de la mort d'un homme non, mais pinochet et les autres dictateurs en tout genre ne sont pour moi pas des hommes, après chacun pense ce qu'il veut, mais moi ça me fait du bien de les savoir mort, ça en fait un de moins, a qui le tour????

C'est la pire chose qu'on peut leur souhaiter, ce qui malheuresement ne fera pas revenir toutes ces victimes.

Sadam ne devrait pas tarder a le rejoindre si la peine de mort est bien prise a son encontre.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2006)

maxpower a dit:


> Se rejouir de la mort d'un homme non, mais pinochet et les autres dictateurs en tout genre ne sont pour moi pas des hommes, après chacun pense ce qu'il veut, mais moi ça me fait du bien de les savoir mort, ça en fait un de moins, a qui le tour????


Eh bien, mettons que je ne pense pas que la vengeance et la justice se confondent.
Mettons que je crois qu'il est plus pratique de faire des bourreaux des monstres plutôt que de penser que nous sommes nous-mêmes capables de tels crimes.


----------



## Pascal 77 (11 Décembre 2006)

En tout cas, maintenant, on est sûr qu'il ne passera pas en jugement, et ÇA, c'est dommage. Ceux qui ont le plus soufferts de ses exactions ne se pourront jamais se faire rendre justice.


----------



## krystof (11 Décembre 2006)

maxpower a dit:


> pinochet et les autres dictateurs en tout genre ne sont pour moi pas des hommes


 

C'est justement là que c'est tragique. Ce sont des hommes.


----------



## spud34 (11 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Eh bien, mettons que je ne pense pas que la vengeance et la ju[stice se confondent.
> Mettons que je crois qu'il est plus pratique de faire des bourreaux des monstres plut&#244;t que de penser que nous sommes nous-m&#234;mes capables de tels crimes.


Je suis tout &#224; fait d'accord avec toi: les monstres sont dans les contes et l' humanit&#233; n'est pas toujours belle &#224; regarder mais il s'agit toujours d'elle en fin de compte...


----------



## jpmiss (12 Décembre 2006)

Au fond, Pinochet, c'etait un grand enfant ! D'ailleurs, dans Pinochet, il y a hochet.


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Au fond, Pinochet, c'etait un grand enfant ! D'ailleurs, dans Pinochet, il y a hochet.



Est-ce que ça veut dire que c'était un grand enfant obsédé sexuel?


----------



## al02 (12 Décembre 2006)

Il n'en avait rien à secouer !


----------



## Grug (12 Décembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je pense l'avoir dit par ailleurs : la mort d'un homme, quel qu'il soit, n'est jamais un sujet de réjouissance. Peut-être parfois pour ses bourreaux, peut-être hélas pour ses victimes.
> Tout ce que l'on peut souhaiter, c'est que ceux qui ont enduré les crimes de cet homme et du régime qu'il représentait puissent à présent tourner une page et envisager un avenir sans haine.


sans compter que voil&#224; encore un bout de notre jeunesse qui se barre&#8230;


----------



## fredintosh (12 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Au fond, Pinochet, c'etait un grand enfant ! D'ailleurs, dans Pinochet, il y a hochet.



 Rendons &#224; Pierre Desproges ce qui appartient &#224; Pierre Desproges...


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2006)

Des Projets .


----------



## Craquounette (15 Décembre 2006)

Clay Regazzoni ancien pilote automobile de F1


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Décembre 2006)

AHMET ERTEGUN


----------



## jpmiss (15 Décembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> AHMET ERTEGUN




A tes souhaits.


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Décembre 2006)

Alan Shugart n'est plus.


----------



## Anonyme (16 Décembre 2006)

Juste un seul dans le café .


----------



## al02 (16 Décembre 2006)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Alan Shugart n'est plus.





> *Licencié* de Seagate en juillet 1998, à l'âge de 68 ans, c'est un grand nom de l'informatique qui nous quitte, après près de 50 ans de travail dans le secteur du stockage, du premier disque dur au monde aux derniers des années 90.



Sympa de licencier un gars pareil.  

On peut _enregistrer_ son décès avec tristesse.


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2006)

> Le dessinateur de Tom et Jerry est mort
> 
> agrandir la photo
> LOS ANGELES (AFP) - Joseph Barbera, le dessinateur des c&#233;l&#232;bres personnages de dessin anim&#233; Tom et Jerry, est mort lundi &#224; Los Angeles (Californie) &#224; l'&#226;ge de 95 ans, a annonc&#233; son entourage.
> ...


----------



## jpmiss (19 Décembre 2006)

Ben en tous cas &#231;a conserve de dessiner des petits mickeys


----------



## Fab'Fab (19 Décembre 2006)

non, lui c'était Tom et Jerry... :rateau:


----------



## macinside (19 Décembre 2006)

pr&#233;cision "The Smurfs" c'est le titre am&#233;ricain des schtroumpfs


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2006)

Clay Regazzoni


----------



## al02 (19 Décembre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Clay Regazzoni



Déjà bu !


----------



## La mouette (19 Décembre 2006)

La mouette


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Décembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ben en tous cas ça conserve de dessiner des petits mickeys



Les gros mickeys, c'est plein de mauvais gras qui bouche les artères...


----------



## tirhum (19 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Les gros mickeys, c'est plein de mauvais gras qui bouche les artères...


Et le coca, ça les débouche ?!.....  


 :love:


----------



## N°6 (20 Décembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Les gros mickeys, c'est plein de mauvais gras qui bouche les artères...




T'as de la chance que St-vBull soit avec toi, sinon j't'en aurai bien mis, du gras plein les artères !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (20 Décembre 2006)

macinside a dit:


>


Tom et Jerry : ça, c'était du bon dessin animé.


----------



## La mouette (20 Décembre 2006)

Lui non plus n'a pas résisté à Pixar


----------



## al02 (23 Décembre 2006)

Robert Fabre homme politique fran&#231;ais, m&#233;diateur de la R&#233;publique.


----------



## WebOliver (25 Décembre 2006)

...


----------



## thebiglebowsky (25 Décembre 2006)

Encore une légende qui s'en est allée... ... ...


----------



## supermoquette (25 Décembre 2006)

Mais non Dude, tu postes encore.


----------



## Anonyme (25 Décembre 2006)

Ah merde ...

J'aurais voulu assisté à une de ces messes (cf les blues brothers).


----------



## Mobyduck (25 Décembre 2006)

Un bien triste cadeau qu'il nous fait là...


----------



## Taho! (26 Décembre 2006)

Le P&#232;re No&#235;l est vraiment une ordure !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (26 Décembre 2006)

Un immense artiste mais avec un côté sombre.



> Doté d'un tempérament excessif et fantasque, il fut cité plus d'une fois, outre dans les charts, dans la rubrique fait divers : trafic de drogue, coups et blessures à agents de police, tentative de fuite, violence conjugale... En 1988, James Brown fut condamné à 6 ans de prison pour tentative d'agression contre des policiers. Il fut placé en liberté conditionnelle au bout de deux ans et demi.


----------



## krystof (26 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Un immense artiste mais avec un côté sombre.



Ça, on le savait qu'il était noir. Inutile de le préciser.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2006)

Pantone 4975 C


----------



## philire (26 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> ...drogue, coups et blessures à agents de police, tentative de fuite...


Quand on vient te racketter ton pauvre joint, ça fout les boules aussi


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Un immense artiste mais avec un côté sombre.


Et alors ?
En dehors de la violence conjugale j'ai toute la panoplie. Qu'est-ce que &#231;a peut foutre ?

C'est James Brown, c'est un monument musical, une l&#233;gende contemporaine qui est morte. Des gosses qui ne seront pas n&#233;s avant plusieurs ann&#233;es &#233;couteront sa musique peut-&#234;tre toute leur vie. Mais iDuck a rappel&#233; intelligemment qu'il avait aussi un c&#244;t&#233; sombre&#8230;

Si on cherchait un peu, on aurait quoi &#224; dire sur toi iDuck ? Du genre qui pourrait te montrer sous un angle duquel tu ne voudrais pas &#234;tre vu ?

Un peu de respect pour les morts s'il vous pla&#238;t.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (27 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4105927 a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ?
> En dehors de la violence conjugale j'ai toute la panoplie. Qu'est-ce que ça peut foutre ?
> 
> C'est James Brown, c'est un monument musical, une légende contemporaine qui est morte. Des gosses qui ne seront pas nés avant plusieurs années écouteront sa musique peut-être toute leur vie. Mais iDuck a rappelé intelligemment qu'il avait aussi un côté sombre
> ...


Vive le politiquement correct et les bons sentiments !   
Ca, c'est comme Gainsbourg. De son vivant c'était un vieux dégueulasse alcoolique. Le jour où il est mort, c'était devenu le nouveau Rimbaud et tout ce qu'on avait dit sur lui avant était oublié. Non mais, franchement, il faut arrêter les conneries. Quant à James Brown, son côté sombre (que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir rappelé, voir le lien dans mon post précédent), ça n'enlève rien à son talent.
Et comme tu l'as souligné à mon propos, on a tous nos défauts et nos travers. Mais on ne tombe pas tous dans ce genre d'excès. Heureusement.


----------



## supermoquette (27 Décembre 2006)

heureusement rimbaud est rest&#233; sage lui


----------



## Taho! (27 Décembre 2006)

Il faut souvent dissocier l'homme de son &#339;uvre... Bethoven &#233;tait quasi facho, mais nous a laiss&#233; une musique magnifique !


----------



## philire (27 Décembre 2006)

non mais ça, à tous les coups, c'est la jalousie de ne pas être une sex machine...


----------



## La mouette (27 Décembre 2006)

President Gerald R. Ford: 1913 - 2006


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Décembre 2006)

Taho! a dit:


> Bethoven était quasi facho, mais nous a laissé une musique magnifique !



On ne peut pas en dire autant des toiles d'un certain Adolf H. ...


----------



## al02 (27 Décembre 2006)

Taho! a dit:


> Il faut souvent dissocier l'homme de son uvre... *Bethoven était quasi facho*, mais nous a laissé une musique magnifique !



    Grrr ! 
C'est pour cela qu'il a retiré rageusement sa dédicace à Napoléon pour sa "Symphonie Héroïque" lorsque celui-ci s'est proclamé Empereur !  Ludwig admirait plutôt la Révolution Française.  

Ce qu'en dit Wikipédia :


> Cette symphonie est l'une des uvres les plus populaires de Beethoven. Elle était d'abord censée être dédiée à Napoléon Bonaparte, _que le compositeur admirait en tant qu'incarnation des idéaux de la Révolution française._ Cependant, quand Napoléon se couronna empereur des Français en mai 1804, _Beethoven fut apparemment si dégoûté qu'il effaça le nom de l'Empereur de la page titre avec une force telle qu'il brisa sa plume et abîma le papier._ Plus tard, lorsque l'uvre fut publiée en 1806, Beethoven y inscrivit le titre Sinfonia eroica, composta per festeggiare il sovvenire d'un grand'uomo (Symphonie Héroïque, composée en mémoire d'un grand homme). Ce grand homme était peut-être un héros idéal inexistant, ou, plus vraisemblablement, l'essence même de l'héroïsme, qui fascinait le compositeur. Il fut aussi suggéré que ce titre ait fait référence à la mémoire de la dignité perdue de Napoléon.



@ PATOCH : Heil "la-paille-au-nez" !


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4105927 a dit:
			
		

>





iDuck a dit:


>





supermoquette a dit:


>





Taho! a dit:


>





philire a dit:


>





PATOCHMAN a dit:


>





al02 a dit:


>



Ben de toute façon, ils sont tous morts, alors, requiem in pace, et pas la peine de commencer une guerre là dessus, hein !


----------



## krystof (27 Décembre 2006)

Taho! a dit:


> Bethoven était quasi facho, mais nous a laissé une musique magnifique !


 

Hein ?


Sinon, c'est quoi "quasi" facho ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (27 Décembre 2006)

Un mot bien pratique et galvaudé qui dispense le plus souvent d'une description ou d'une analyse plus circonstanciées...


----------



## Taho! (27 Décembre 2006)

Enfin bon, vous avez compris l'id&#233;e !


----------



## rezba (27 Décembre 2006)

Beethoven quasi facho ? 
&#199;a n'existait pas encore, le fascisme, au temps de Beethoven. Le vieux sourd &#233;tait souvent montr&#233; comme exaltant la culture allemande. Il adorait les guerriers, en fait, et pas seulement les allemands : il aimait beaucoup Bonaparte.
C'&#233;tait en 1800, l'Europe se foutait sur la gueule a tour de bras. 
Enfin bref, rien &#224; voir avec le fascisme, rien de rien.


----------



## tirhum (27 Décembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Beethoven quasi facho ?
> Ça n'existait pas encore, le fascisme, au temps de Beethoven. Le vieux sourd était souvent montré comme exaltant la culture allemande. Il adorait les guerriers, en fait, et pas seulement les allemands : il aimait beaucoup Bonaparte.
> C'était en 1800, l'Europe se foutait sur la gueule a tour de bras.
> Enfin bref, rien à voir avec le fascisme, rien de rien.


Même Richard Wagner ne peut être "assimilé" à un fasciste.....


----------



## krystof (27 Décembre 2006)

Taho! a dit:


> Enfin bon, vous avez compris l'idée !



Quasi...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2006)

iDuck a dit:


> Vive le politiquement correct et les bons sentiments !
> Ca, c'est comme Gainsbourg. De son vivant c'était un vieux dégueulasse alcoolique. Le jour où il est mort, c'était devenu le nouveau Rimbaud et tout ce qu'on avait dit sur lui avant était oublié. Non mais, franchement, il faut arrêter les conneries. Quant à James Brown, son côté sombre (que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir rappelé, voir le lien dans mon post précédent), ça n'enlève rien à son talent.
> Et comme tu l'as souligné à mon propos, on a tous nos défauts et nos travers. Mais on ne tombe pas tous dans ce genre d'excès. Heureusement.


Le lien que tu donnes présente 4 lignes sur 40 pour traiter de ce pan de sa vie. Toi, tu ne parles que de ça. Le politiquement correct est casse-*******. Le fouille-merdisme aussi. On dirait un paparazzi qui veut faire croire aux autres qu'il est photographe d'art. Arrête de te retrancher derrière des excuses bidons.

Pour ma part et je vais être très clair maintenant : la plupart de tes propos sont orientés et partisans. Tu flirtes avec la charte en partant du principe que tout le monde devrait combattre ce que tu combats : Sarkozy, la violence de James Brown pour ne citer que ce que je n'ai pas encore réussi à oublier de tes interventions. Donc, afin que ça cesse et parce qu'ici, tu n'es pas dans le comptoir : je restreins délibérément de mon propre chef les limites de ces interdictions libres en ce qui te concerne. Et c'est irrévocable.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Décembre 2006)

[MGZ] BackCat;4105927 a dit:
			
		

> C'est James Brown, c'est un monument musical, une légende contemporaine qui est morte. Des gosses qui ne seront pas nés avant plusieurs années écouteront sa musique peut-être toute leur vie. Mais iDuck a rappelé intelligemment qu'il avait aussi un côté sombre



Salut,

Ma fille n'a que 17 mois. Je me dis qu'il faut qu'elle écoute des "classiques" et des "monuments" même si je ne les écoute pas moi-même avant de faire ses prores choix. 

Par où commence l'écoute de James Brown ?
A part les titres les plus connus, quels sont les albums moins connus mais autant sinon plus intéressants ? 
Comment fait-on pour devenir un danseur comme lui ? 

Tu (ou quelqu'un d'autres) peux venir nous faire quelques lignes sur le thème "James Brown pour les nuls" dans quelle Musik ?

Merci


----------



## Ed_the_Head (27 Décembre 2006)

fig. 5 a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Ma fille n'a que 17 mois. Je me dis qu'il faut qu'elle écoute des "classiques" et des "monuments" même si je ne les écoute pas moi-même avant de faire ses prores choix.
> 
> ...


Pour une petite de cet &#226;ge, on va peut-&#234;tre &#233;viter "Sex-machine" et les 70's avec les JB's (Bootsy Collins &#224; la basse). 
Les ann&#233;es 50,  James Brown &The Famous Flame, sera certainement la p&#233;riode id&#233;ale pour ta fille.


----------



## al02 (27 Décembre 2006)

Le parolier Pierre Delano&#235; est mort. 



> Floril&#232;ge de ses chansons les plus connues :
> -&#201;dith Piaf (_La Goualante du pauvre Jean_, ...)
> - Michel Fugain (_Je n'aurai pas le temps_, Un beau roman...)
> - G&#233;rard Lenorman (_La Ballade des gens heureux_)
> ...


----------



## HmJ (27 Décembre 2006)

Un des albums que j'adore : Say It Loud (I'm Black and I'm Proud) (1968). Aucun des tubes (excellents) que l'on peut entendre a la radio en France, mai un album homogene et bien construit, avec un gars survolte qui assure le spectacle.

Edit : je parlais de James...


----------



## HmJ (27 Décembre 2006)

al02 a dit:


> Le parolier Pierre Delano&#235; est mort.



... et ben ca... Tu as raison de le souligner : il a accompagne parmi les plus grands. Qu'est-ce qu'il a bien fait avec Dassin... Je ne savais meme pas qu'il avait collabore avec Michel Fugain.


----------



## al02 (28 Décembre 2006)

Il a rejoint l'ARC !



> _"Donnez pour la recherche contre le cancer, rejoignez l'ARC"._





> Ancien ing&#233;nieur, Jacques Crozemarie avait fond&#233; l'ARC en 1962 et l'avait dig&#233;r&#233;e jusqu'en 1996.


----------



## krystof (28 Décembre 2006)

Un immense artiste mais avec un c&#244;t&#233; quasi sombre.














Je te laisse celui-l&#224; pour que tu conserves les coups de boule attenants


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2006)

Est mort ou un de ses sosies.


----------



## al02 (30 Décembre 2006)

C0rentin a dit:


> Est mort ou un de ses sosies.



Les derniers instants de Saddam?



> Il est mort sur le coup ».


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Décembre 2006)

Mais t'es une vraie mouche à macchabée, toi...:mouais:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (6 Janvier 2007)

L&#8217;inventeur des nouilles d&#233;j&#224; pr&#234;tes (zut comment on traduit _instant noodles_ au juste ?) vient de nous quitter. Ah les Chicken Ramen :love: 

*Momofuku Ando*. (link in English, sorry)


----------



## Anonyme (6 Janvier 2007)

Ça c'est de la disparition.


----------



## jpmiss (6 Janvier 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> L&#8217;inventeur des nouilles d&#233;j&#224; pr&#234;tes (zut comment on traduit _instant noodles_ au juste ?) vient de nous quitter. Ah les Chicken Ramen :love:
> 
> *Momofuku Ando*. (link in English, sorry)




j'esp&#232;re qu'il a &#233;t&#233; ex&#233;cut&#233; et qu'il a beaucoup souffert!


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2007)

j'aimais bien jpmiss moi


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (7 Janvier 2007)

CheepnisAroma a dit:


> L&#8217;inventeur des nouilles d&#233;j&#224; pr&#234;tes (zut comment on traduit _instant noodles_ au juste ?) vient de nous quitter. Ah les Chicken Ramen :love:
> 
> *Momofuku Ando*. (link in English, sorry)


En hommage &#224; ce monsieur, voici une des excellentes pub pour Nissin (il y a toute une s&#233;rie avec les hommes pr&#233;historiques), qu'il avait fond&#233; : 

[DM]7N0vx6ibmNesjYhc[/DM]


----------



## Nobody (7 Janvier 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> En hommage &#224; ce monsieur, voici une des excellentes pub pour Nissin (il y a toute une s&#233;rie avec les hommes pr&#233;historiques), qu'il avait fond&#233; :



C'est Odr&#233; dans le fond, non?

Fichtre... D&#233;j&#224; l&#224; &#224; cette &#233;poque?


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> C'est Odré dans le fond, non?
> 
> Fichtre... Déjà là à cette époque?



C'est mon arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière - bis repetitas - grand mère, qui a eut la bonne idée de copuler avec une poule.


----------



## N°6 (7 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> C'est mon arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière arrière - bis repetitas - grand mère, qui a eut la bonne idée de copuler avec une poule.



 

Un coq, à la limite, on aurait presque pu y croire...


----------



## Nexka (7 Janvier 2007)

N°6 a dit:


> Un coq, à la limite, on aurait presque pu y croire...



Vous avez tort de vous moquer... Qui sait?   Peut être que les poules et les autruches préhistoriques pouvaient copuler entre elles!


----------



## philire (7 Janvier 2007)

Seulement les nuits de soleil :style:


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

Nexka a dit:


> Vous avez tort de vous moquer... Qui sait?   Peut être que les poules et les autruches préhistoriques pouvaient copuler entre elles!





philire a dit:


> Seulement les nuits de soleil :style:



Ecoutez donc les vrais scientifiques !


----------



## Anonyme (7 Janvier 2007)

*STOP !

Merci.*


----------



## jpmiss (8 Janvier 2007)

D&#233;c&#232;s de Jean Saint-Pierre





Il laisse dans le deuil ses enfants Suzanne et Jeannot.



Le diab&#232;te quelle saloperie!


----------



## al02 (8 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> D&#233;c&#232;s de Jean Saint-Pierre




C'est &#224; Saint Pierre et Miquelon ?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Janvier 2007)

al02 a dit:


> C'est à Saint Pierre et Miquelon ?




Bah, qu'est ce que ça peut faire, tout le monde s'en fout visiblement. 

[FONT=arial, verdana][FONT=arial, verdana]Il avait 65 ans et 10 mois. 
















[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## Nephou (8 Janvier 2007)

*bon&#8230;

&#8220;Have fun&#8221;

ceci cl&#244;t cela 
*


----------



## al02 (10 Janvier 2007)

Le producteur Carlo Ponti, époux de Sophia Loren, est mort



> Au cours de ses cinquante années de carrière, Ponti a produit plus de 150 films, dont des classiques comme "*La Strada*" en *1954* et "*Docteur Jivago*" en *1965*.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Janvier 2007)

Snif.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Janvier 2007)

Alice Coltrane, l'&#233;pouse de John.


----------



## krystof (15 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Alice Coltrane, l'&#233;pouse de John.


 

Tu as des nouvelles de son beau-fr&#232;re ?

J'suis un peu inquiet. Son silence n'a que trop dur&#233;...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (15 Janvier 2007)

krystof a dit:


> Tu as des nouvelles de son beau-fr&#232;re ?
> 
> J'suis un peu inquiet. Son silence n'a que trop dur&#233;...


'sp&#232;ce de chieur. 
C'&#233;tait une pianiste de renom.


----------



## Luc G (17 Janvier 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> 'spèce de chieur.
> C'était une pianiste de renom.



Et surtout elle s'occupait de faire éditer les enregistrements de son mari, et si elle, elle jouait honnêtement, lui, c'était autre chose...

Sinon, Michael Brecker est mort aussi : pas une figure peut-être mais il a joué avec tout le monde.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Janvier 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Sinon, Michael Brecker est mort aussi : pas une figure peut-être mais il a joué avec tout le monde.


 

On voit où ça l'a mené.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Janvier 2007)

Ce que j'aime avec JP, c'est qu'il est aussi con que moi... :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (18 Janvier 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ce que j'aime avec JP, c'est qu'il est aussi con que moi... :love:



&#231;a, &#231;a force le respect, et &#231;a donne envie de partager de visu quelques boissons distill&#233;es et/ou ferment&#233;s avec les 2 abrutis que vous &#234;tes... Messieurs je vous salue bien bas  :love: 

Bon sinon, pour rester dans le sujet, le poisson rouge est mort... &#231;a compte ??


----------



## Craquounette (18 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Bon sinon, pour rester dans le sujet, le poisson rouge est mort... ça compte ??



Tu l'as noyé ?  




-----> suis déjà loin


----------



## justme (19 Janvier 2007)

Luc G a dit:


> Sinon, Michael Brecker est mort aussi : pas une figure peut-être mais il a joué avec tout le monde.




Voilà une bien triste nouvelle... 

J'aimais beaucoup Steps Ahead (qui lui a succédé j'en conviens).

Il était jeune... 57 ans.

Chier


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2007)

justme a dit:


> Il était jeune... 57 ans.



C'est toujours les meilleurs qui partent en premier comme disent les éjaculateurs précoces.


----------



## Anonyme (19 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> C'est toujours les meilleurs qui partent en premier comme disent les éjaculateurs précoces.


Ah ? Ils disent ça ?


----------



## jpmiss (19 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ah ? Ils disent ça ?




y parrait...


----------



## Grug (19 Janvier 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> &#231;a, &#231;a force le respect, et &#231;a donne envie de partager de visu quelques boissons distill&#233;es et/ou ferment&#233;s avec les 2 abrutis que vous &#234;tes... Messieurs je vous salue bien bas  :love:
> 
> Bon sinon, pour rester dans le sujet, le poisson rouge est mort... &#231;a compte ??


J'oppose un d&#233;menti formelle &#224; cette affirmation abjecte.
Le poisson rouge n'est pas mort, il visite les &#233;gouts !


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

Art Buchwald (1926-2007).


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Art Buchwald (1926-2007).



Il y a bien (pour l'instant) des morts derrière ton lien, mais pas celui dont tu nous entretiens ici, juste quelques dizaines de bagdadis anonymes qui se sont trouvés au mauvais endroit au mauvais moment cet aprem :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (20 Janvier 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il y a bien (pour l'instant) des morts derrière ton lien, mais pas celui dont tu nous entretiens ici, juste quelques dizaines de bagdadis anonymes qui se sont trouvés au mauvais endroit au mauvais moment cet aprem :mouais:


J'espère que c'est corrigé. Sinon, il s'agit d'une vidéo réalisée par le New York Times.
On peut la trouver sur ce site, à la rubrique "Last Word".


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Janvier 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> J'espère que c'est corrigé. Sinon, il s'agit d'une vidéo réalisée par le New York Times.
> On peut la trouver sur ce site, à la rubrique "Last Word".



Thanks, my god


----------



## Luc G (20 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> On voit où ça l'a mené.





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ce que j'aime avec JP, c'est qu'il est aussi con que moi... :love:



On voit où ça vous a mené


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

L'Abbé Pierre est mort.


----------



## Mobyduck (22 Janvier 2007)

C'est un homme plus que respectable qui nous quitte aujourd'hui.


----------



## al02 (22 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> L'Abb&#233; Pierre est mort.



Le texte de son appel de l'hiver 1954.  

C'&#233;tait un homme, un vrai.


----------



## Amok (22 Janvier 2007)

Le plus simple, pour lui rendre hommage, est de cliquer sur les liens suivants :

Fondation Abb&#233; Pierre
Emma&#252;s


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> L'Abbé Pierre est mort.



Oh...


----------



## jpmiss (22 Janvier 2007)

Aurélie85 a dit:


> Oh...


 
En même temps c'est des choses qui arrivent a 94 ans..


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> En même temps c'est des choses qui arrivent a 94 ans..


Ah ben &#231;a...

Ya des biographies pr&#234;tes depuis quelques ann&#233;es d&#233;j&#224; sous presse, c'est clair.


----------



## Grug (22 Janvier 2007)

c'est con, l'hivers &#233;tait doux.
&#231;a aurait &#233;t&#233; plus dr&#244;le si il &#233;tait mort pendant une canicule.


----------



## Aurélie85 (22 Janvier 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> En même temps c'est des choses qui arrivent a 94 ans..



Ouais, mais j'ai pour habitude de ne pas aimer ces choses, quelque soit l'heure du départ...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Janvier 2007)

Bon ben on va se mettre en quête du Saint Graal.


----------



## supermoquette (22 Janvier 2007)

Un presse-pur&#233;e ?
&#199;a s'utilise dans la cuisine ?


----------



## rezba (22 Janvier 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> L'Abbé Pierre est mort.




C'était le plus grand croix-roussien du vingtième siècle.


----------



## mado (22 Janvier 2007)

rezba a dit:


> C'était le plus grand croix-roussien du vingtième siècle.




Juste après toi non ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Janvier 2007)

rezba a dit:


> C'était le plus grand croix-roussien du vingtième siècle.



Sérieux ? Je savais pas ...


----------



## jpmiss (23 Janvier 2007)

odré a dit:


> Sérieux ? Je savais pas ...


 
Si si.
Il parait qu'il mesurait 2m03.


----------



## al02 (24 Janvier 2007)

Jean-Fran&#231;ois DENIAU


----------



## Amok (24 Janvier 2007)

Une image sur son bateau aurait surement été plus adaptée, non ?


----------



## Ed_the_Head (24 Janvier 2007)

Il est pas immortel?


----------



## supermoquette (24 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Une image sur son bateau aurait surement &#233;t&#233; plus adapt&#233;e, non ?



Je plussoie


----------



## al02 (24 Janvier 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Une image sur son bateau aurait surement été plus adaptée, non ?



Si !


----------



## justme (24 Janvier 2007)

Un autre, vivant sur son voilier de course amarré au bout du ponton F. « F comme fa dièse » à la Grande Motte, nous a quitté 

Siegfried Kessler







​


----------



## PATOCHMAN (31 Janvier 2007)

Je ne comprend pas pourquoi vous êtes toujours tristes pour ceux qui partent, avec vos  ...
Eux ils sont désormais tranquilles... Vous vous restez et vous allez continuer à en chier


----------



## Anonyme (31 Janvier 2007)

Je comprends pas pourquoi tu up le topic, t'es mort ?
Tu postes de l'au-delà ? .


----------



## WebOliver (8 Février 2007)

Bon ben salut...


----------



## rezba (8 Février 2007)

C'est &#231;a d'avoir des trop gros seins, on finit par &#233;touffer sous la culpabilit&#233; de se les &#234;tre fait gonfler.


----------



## al02 (9 Février 2007)

Elle n'avait cessé d'effrayer la chronique !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Février 2007)

Arrêtez de déconner avec ça! Je ne me suis jamais vraiment remis de la disparition de Lolo Ferrari!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Février 2007)

&#192; quoi r&#234;vent les jeunes filles, Anna ? Est-ce bien cela que vous vouliez devenir ? La tra&#238;n&#233;e de service, la garce au milliardaire agonisant, la poup&#233;e vulgaire aux seins silicon&#233;s ?
Je vous trouve belle sur cette image, Anna. Il y en a une ou deux comme &#231;a. Vous ne posez pas, vous ne voyez pas le photographe. La bouche entrouverte, vous semblez d&#233;tendue, r&#234;veuse. Mais vous ne r&#234;vez que de dollars, m&#234;me &#224; ce moment-l&#224;. Vous vous souvenez ? C'&#233;tait le jour o&#249; vous &#234;tes all&#233;e devant la Cour supr&#234;me pour faire valoir vos droits sur l'h&#233;ritage de votre mari. Vous aviez rang&#233; vos paillettes : profil bas, tailleur sombre et croix d'argent. La veuve noire dans toute sa splendeur.
Vous savez, c'est quelque chose que j'aime en vous : vous n'avez jamais &#233;t&#233; une victime. &#192; l'occasion, c'est l'impression que vous auriez voulu donner. &#199;a oui, &#231;a ne vous aurait pas d&#233;plu qu'on pleur&#226;t sur votre sort. Mais les loups font des agneaux peu cr&#233;dibles et vous n'&#233;tiez plus vraiment une ing&#233;nue. Alors oui, j'ai aim&#233; la fa&#231;on dont, au cours de toutes ces ann&#233;es, vous avez affront&#233; le m&#233;pris de vos semblables. J'ai admir&#233; la force int&#233;rieure qui, &#224; d&#233;faut d'&#234;tre morale, vous tenait la t&#234;te haute sous les quolibets des plus laides et des beaux esprits &#224; langue venimeuse. Pour &#234;tre tout &#224; fait honn&#234;te, il est tr&#232;s probable que je vous aie m&#233;pris&#233; moi aussi. Mais vous savez Anna, ce n'est pas donn&#233; &#224; tout le monde de bien se faire ha&#239;r&#8230;
Maintenant, tandis qu'on charcute votre cadavre dans un h&#244;pital de Fort Lauderdale, je regarde votre beau visage et je repense &#224; ces derniers mois et comme vous &#233;tiez inconsolable apr&#232;s la mort de Danny. C'est dr&#244;le n'est-ce pas ? Vous avez tellement jou&#233; le chagrin illusoire que cette fois personne n'y a cru. Je crois qu'ils ont fini par se dire que vous &#233;tiez incapable d'amour, que tout &#231;a c'&#233;tait encore un coup pour qu'on parle de vous. Quand on n'a aucun talent, jusqu'o&#249; n'irait-on pas ? Mais il n'y avait personne dans votre chambre l'autre soir, personne que vos fant&#244;mes intimes : le sixi&#232;me anniversaire de Danny, son premier jour d'&#233;cole, un cadeau pour la f&#234;te des m&#232;res. Personne que l'ombre du bonheur simple qui ne vous suffisait pas.
La vie est un th&#233;&#226;tre chinois, Anna. Dans l'arri&#232;re-salle, des jeunes filles alanguies meurent dans leurs r&#234;ves d'opium. Mais &#224; quoi r&#234;vent-elles ?


----------



## Bassman (10 Février 2007)

Une greluche en moins. SuivaaaaAaaaante !


----------



## Amok (10 Février 2007)

Je vous rappelle que nous parlons ici de *gens*, décédés.

Si ces personnes ne vous semblent pas dignes d'intérêt, passez votre chemin.

Encore une fois, lisez le message de Doc. Si tous pouvaient avoir la même qualité, ce serait un plaisir. Exprimez-vous, dites ce que vous pensez, mais gardons un minimum de respect. Merci.

Pour être franc, je suis affligé d'avoir à vous le rappeler.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2007)

Ok, alors je suis consterné par sa disparition .


----------



## Amok (11 Février 2007)

Celui là est terrible. (Si l'illustration ne s'affiche pas, il faut cliquer sur "Get Image").


----------



## Grug (14 Février 2007)

Le Photographe, celui de la BD &#233;ponyme.


----------



## stephaaanie (14 Février 2007)

Grug a dit:


> Le Photographe, celui de la BD éponyme.



J'suis dégoutée. J'avais pas eu l'info. J'ai tout plein de BD auxquelles il a participé, c'est déjà ça.

Rien sur Trondheim les gars, il se porte bien j'espère?! (ce Lewis : une de mes principales sources d'inspiration de mes années d'études, j'oublierai jamais!)

Longue vie aux auteurs (pertinents ) de BD, et à l'Association.


----------



## macelene (15 Février 2007)

Des livres d'une qualité rare...à avoir dans sa bibliothèque.  Mais aussi *un grand très grand photographe...*


----------



## al02 (17 Février 2007)

.....


----------



## al02 (17 Février 2007)

Maurice PAPON (1910-2007).


----------



## rezba (17 Février 2007)

_J'irai cracher sur sa tombe._


----------



## macinside (17 Février 2007)

rezba a dit:


> _J'irai cracher sur sa tombe._



A Gretz Armainvillier ... (sur la National 4 en voiture au d&#233;part de Paris, ou par RER E ) 

n.b : pensez a d&#233;monter les plaques des rue Papon de la commune ...


----------



## macelene (17 Février 2007)

*La lutte contre le sida a perdu lun de ses plus ardents militants : 
Arnaud Marty-Lavauzelle est décédé mardi 13 février à Paris. Il avait 61 ans.*​


----------



## rezba (17 Février 2007)

Ah merde, AML.


----------



## al02 (19 Février 2007)

Félix Lévitan est mort, le Tour est en deuil.  

C'était une autre époque, celle d'avant le dopage généralisé !


----------



## da capo (19 Février 2007)

al02 a dit:


> C'était une autre époque, celle d'avant le dopage généralisé !



hum, hum...


----------



## supermoquette (19 Février 2007)

Les pauvres ils devaient s'ennuyer le soir &#224; l'h&#244;tel


----------



## guytantakul (19 Février 2007)

L'hôtel ? Quel hôtel ? 
La caravane du tour, oui !


----------



## al02 (2 Mars 2007)

La mort de Colette Brosset.  



> Pilier de la troupe des Branquignols avec son mari, Robert Dhéry, elle avait joué aux côtés de Louis de Funès dans «La grande vadrouille» ou encore «Le petit baigneur».


----------



## al02 (5 Mars 2007)

Ma nécrologie du jour : Henri Troyat, la fin d'une histoire russe

Un immense talent d'écrivain.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (5 Mars 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Ma nécrologie du jour : Henri Troyat, la fin d'une histoire russe
> 
> Un immense talent d'écrivain.


Auteur entre autres d'une excellente biographie d'Emile Zola.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2007)

Oui un grand auteur avec pas mal de livres qui m'ont marqués.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2007)

Le souvenir qu'il m'a laiss&#233; ? C'&#233;tait le seul auteur "pas chiant" qu'on ait &#233;tudi&#233; au coll&#232;ge.


----------



## jugnin (5 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le souvenir qu'il m'a laissé ? C'était le seul auteur "pas chiant" qu'on ait étudié au collège.



Voui.

_La neige en deuil_, avait-on étudié en quatrième. 

Y'a quand même d'autres bouquins qui m'ont plu. Enfin on n'a peut-être pas été collégiens à la même époque.


----------



## Anonyme (5 Mars 2007)

D&#233;c&#232;s d'Yvan Delporte.





_
Delporte par Franquin._​


----------



## guytantakul (5 Mars 2007)

Ah, merde ! Là ça m'en file un coup... 
Les robinsons du rail dans le trombone illustré, pis tous les spirou et les gaston où il a laissé sa patte. Fais chier, tiens.


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2007)

jugnin a dit:


> Voui.
> 
> _La neige en deuil_, avait-on étudié en quatrième.
> 
> Y'a quand même d'autres bouquins qui m'ont plu. Enfin on n'a peut-être pas été collégiens à la même époque.



Bof, à trente ans près, tu chipotes, là !


----------



## Taho! (6 Mars 2007)

Un des barbus les plus dingues de la BD s'en va...


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> Ah, merde ! L&#224; &#231;a m'en file un coup...
> Les robinsons du rail dans le trombone illustr&#233;, pis tous les spirou et les gaston o&#249; il a laiss&#233; sa patte. Fais chier, tiens.



Mince, j'avais pas vu, enfin quelqu'un qui se souvient du trombone illustr&#233; ! :love: Dans mes bras, ami !  

Souviens toi, les c&#233;l&#232;bres "il ne faut pas confondre" : "Il ne faut pas confondre _tr&#233;sors de la monarchie_ avec _galette des rois_", "il ne faut pas confondre _ensemble &#224; cordes_ avec _pendaisons simultan&#233;es_ ... Franquin et Yvan Delporte s'en donnaient &#224; c&#339;ur joie   

Tu rejoins ton comp&#232;re Franquin, fais nous de beaux sc&#233;narii, la haut, Yvan, on ne t'oubliera pas !


----------



## Taho! (6 Mars 2007)

Mais qui ne conna&#238;t pas le Trombone, le journal pirate de Spirou ? Les fameuses couvertures de Franquin avec les amoureux et le fumeur (entre autres) ?
Il ne reste plus grand monde de cette belle &#233;poque.


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Mars 2007)

Taho! a dit:


> Mais qui ne connaît pas le Trombone, le journal pirate de Spirou ? Les fameuses couvertures de Franquin avec les amoureux et le fumeur (entre autres) ?
> Il ne reste plus grand monde de cette belle époque.



Va falloir que je fasse des fouilles archéologiques chez ma mère, la collection complète doit encore s'y trouver !


----------



## rezba (6 Mars 2007)

Je me demandais de quoi il avait bien pu mourir, Delporte. Et l&#224;, j'ai vu qu'il &#233;tait n&#233; en 28 !
Ah ouais, quand m&#234;me.


----------



## Romuald (6 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Mince, j'avais pas vu, enfin quelqu'un qui se souvient du trombone illustré ! :love: Dans mes bras, ami !
> 
> Souviens toi, les célèbres "il ne faut pas confondre" : "Il ne faut pas confondre _trésors de la monarchie_ avec _galette des rois_", "il ne faut pas confondre _ensemble à cordes_ avec _pendaisons simultanées_ ... Franquin et Yvan Delporte s'en donnaient à cur joie
> 
> Tu rejoins ton compère Franquin, fais nous de beaux scénarii, la haut, Yvan, on ne t'oubliera pas !





Taho! a dit:


> Mais qui ne connaît pas le Trombone, le journal pirate de Spirou ? Les fameuses couvertures de Franquin avec les amoureux et le fumeur (entre autres) ?
> Il ne reste plus grand monde de cette belle époque.



Et les petits métiers du trombone (Correcteur de variations saisonières ), ses apparitions, via ses copains dessinateurs, dans les arrières plans de la plupart des bandes du journal,  

Encore un peu de ma jeunesse qui s'en va. Salut l'artiste


----------



## CouleurSud (7 Mars 2007)

Comme ce fil est devenu la rubrique nécrologique, j'y contribue en évoquant la disparition des stratégies fatales, des attracteurs étranges, de la valeur-signe, de l'objet-qui-n'est-plus-ce qu'il était, des simulacres, de l'hyperréel

Bref, Jean Baudrillard est bel et bien devenu irréel et totalement virtuel.

Se souvenir qu'il voulait faire de la théorie un crime parfait. Il y a réussi. C'est la lecture  de _L'échange symbolique et la mort_ qui a donné à Ben Laden l'idée de détruire les Twin Towers


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Comme ce fil est devenu la rubrique nécrologique ...



Mais il ne l'est pas devenu, il l'a toujours été !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Mars 2007)

C'est vrai que dans le fil "post-mortem", ça manque un peu de naissance...  :rateau:


----------



## Nobody (7 Mars 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Souviens toi, les célèbres "il ne faut pas confondre" : "Il ne faut pas confondre _trésors de la monarchie_ avec _galette des rois_", "il ne faut pas confondre _ensemble à cordes_ avec _pendaisons simultanées_ ...



Il y avait aussi:

"Il ne faut pas confondre concierge avec stupide bougie."

J'adore. :love:


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Mars 2007)

Nobody a dit:


> Il y avait aussi:
> 
> "Il ne faut pas confondre concierge avec stupide bougie."
> 
> J'adore. :love:



Et "il ne faut pas confondre car de flics et portion de poulet"


----------



## Taho! (8 Mars 2007)

Il y en a tellement : 

"Ne pas confondre alcoolisme militaire et d&#233;fonce nationale..."


----------



## Luc G (14 Mars 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Ce serait bien d'ouvrir un tradada esprès* "Ne pas confondre..."*, non ?
> _Parce que là je guette la mort de Léon Zitrone Non ça c'est fait Julien Gracq.
> _



Y a rien qui presse ! Tu as des nouvelles ? Je sais que Nantes n'est pas loin de Saint-Florent-le-vieil.
De toutes façons, il a, à ma connaissance, arrêté l'écriture depuis quelque temps déjà. Mais je n'ai pas encore arrêté de le lire  

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, en plus des romans qui peuvent ne pas plaire à tout le monde, il y a des tas d'autres choses et en particulier ses petits textes sur les écrivains (dans Lettrines, Lettrines 2, en lisant en écrivant, etc.), de purs bijoux de critique littéraire : en une page, on en apprend plus sur un écrivain ou plus exactement sur un peu du pourquoi un écrivain nous touche de telle ou telle façon qu'en 500 pages de vraie "critique" ou qu'en 2000 heures d'émissions télé sur les livres.

En plus, géographe de formation et poète de nature, il a écrit des textes superbes sur des coins que j'adore, en Lozère entre autres  , textes dont je mets dès que je peux quelques phrases en exergue sur mon site (Aubrac, Causses, Corbières) tellement elles me paraissent "vraies" sur ces paysages.

Bon, qu'est-ce que je raconte ici, il est encore vivant.


----------



## NED (14 Mars 2007)

*ICI gît Roberto et NED*

Disparus dans La loire à proximité du Quai de la Fosse.
Un 20 avril 2007 après une Overdose de café.
Ils ont tellement parlé ce jour là que leur gorges n'arrivaient pas a se rassasier de café.


----------



## Craquounette (15 Mars 2007)

Lucie Aubrac s'en est allée...


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mars 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Lucie Aubrac s'en est allée...



Elle est partie avec les honneurs, je salue sa mémoire


----------



## Romuald (15 Mars 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Lucie Aubrac s'en est allée...



Adieu Madame,
Adieu Grande Dame


----------



## al02 (15 Mars 2007)

*al02* (15/10/2000 - 15/03/2007)


----------



## tirhum (15 Mars 2007)

al02 a dit:


> *al02* (15/10/2000 - 15/03/2007)


:mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (15 Mars 2007)

al02 nous quitte en me tenant responsable de son d&#233;part. Tant pis, comme tous les artistes, je mourrai incompris.


----------



## Bassman (15 Mars 2007)

Craquounette a dit:


> Lucie Aubrac s'en est all&#233;e...



Merde j'ai pas entendu cette nouvelle.


Putain j'suis super triste  

J'ai eu l'extr&#234;me chance et honneur de rencontrer cette femme extraordinaire gr&#226;ce a mon prof d'histoire en 3eme.

Elle nous avait pendant pr&#232;s de 2h racont&#233; son histoire, puis on avait discut&#233; gentiment, simplement avec elle ensuite. Je garde un souvenir &#233;mu de son passage dans mon coll&#232;ge, j'avais m&#234;me eu droit &#224; une d&#233;dicace de son livre : "Nous partirons dans l'ivresse", que je garde pr&#233;cieusement.

Une femme vraiment impressionnante, d'une force de caract&#232;re, et d'une insoumission indescriptible.

Une mamie douce, &#224; l'&#233;coute, moderne, bigrement moderne.
Elle me rappelait ma grand m&#232;re, de part son histoire et sa fa&#231;on d'&#234;tre.


Ciao Lucie, et merci encore pour ce tout petit moment dans ma vie, qui restera grav&#233;. L&#224; tout pr&#232;s du coeur.


----------



## Redoch (16 Mars 2007)

La résistance se conjugue au présent (Lucie Aubrac)


----------



## Bassman (16 Mars 2007)

s'&#233;pelle et non se conjugue mon Redo loulou


----------



## Fab'Fab (16 Mars 2007)

tiens, je l'avais filmée il y a 4 ou 5 mois...


----------



## Redoch (16 Mars 2007)

HA bon mon Bassou, tu es sure car je l'ai encore entendu hier après-midi dans l'émission "la-bas si j'y suis" et je connaissais cette phrase depuis un moment, mais peut-être plus écrit comme-çà: 
"La résistance est un mot qui se conjugue au présent" (Lucie Aubrac)


----------



## WebOliver (16 Mars 2007)

Et m...  rezba, tu le "connais" sans doute...



 
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sylvain_Saudan​


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2007)

&#199;a m'apprendra, la pr&#233;cipitation n'est jamais bonne conseill&#232;re.

D&#233;sol&#233;.


----------



## guytantakul (17 Mars 2007)

Michel Thersiquel, photographe (portraits en noir et blanc essentiellement, le reste n'&#233;tant qu'alimentaire et assez ordinaire) nous a quitt&#233; &#224; 63 ans apr&#232;s une vie remplie de f&#234;tes et de fesses.

Je vais &#224; son enterrement cet apr&#232;m.

http://www.arbedkeltiek.com/galleg/livres/fond_yeux.htm


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mars 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> &#199;a m'apprendra, la pr&#233;cipitation n'est jamais bonne conseill&#232;re.
> 
> D&#233;sol&#233;.


Et de 4 !  Tant mieux ! Ce mec est indestrucible !!!


----------



## WebOliver (17 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4206424 a dit:
			
		

> Et de 4 !  Tant mieux ! Ce mec est indestrucible !!!



Heu, trois non?   Je sais plus.  

Enfin, l'affaire aura au moins eu le mérite de me faire sortir de la bibliothèque le bouquin que j'avais sur lui et que je n'avais jamais vraiment trop parcouru jusqu'alors.

Un sacré gars oui.


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mars 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça m'apprendra, la précipitation n'est jamais bonne conseillère.
> 
> Désolé.



Te bile pas trop, ici, c'est un des rares fils ou les fausses nouvelles sont les meilleures finalement !


----------



## supermoquette (18 Mars 2007)

Bah &#231;a arrive de miser sur le mauvais poulain.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (19 Mars 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4206424 a dit:
			
		

> Et de 4 !  Tant mieux ! Ce mec est indestrucible !!!



Heu, il porterait pas un peu la poisse ??


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

Bah&#8230; R&#233;chapper 4 fois d'un crash d'h&#233;lico, c'est plut&#244;t chanceux ! Tout est rapport au risque pris


----------



## Pascal 77 (19 Mars 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Heu, il porterait pas un peu la poisse ??





			
				[MGZ] BackCat;4208511 a dit:
			
		

> Bah Réchapper 4 fois d'un crash d'hélico, c'est plutôt chanceux ! Tout est rapport au risque pris



Oui, mais du point de vue des pilotes d'hélicoptères ? :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mars 2007)

Voilà bien des bavardages pour un macchabée qui respire encore


----------



## rezba (19 Mars 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ça m'apprendra, la précipitation n'est jamais bonne conseillère.
> 
> Désolé.




Il en fait encore des conneries, à son âge !
Sacré pépé, il en crevera encore d'autres avant qu'il passe l'arme à gauche.

Purée, sa descente du Gasherbum en 82, c'était quelque chose.


----------



## macaronique (21 Mars 2007)

John W. Backus, le développeur de Fortran, est mort de vieillesse. Le Fortran, par contre, vivra toujours.


----------



## Nobody (2 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Décès d'Yvan Delporte.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Un dernier que je me permets parce qu'il est en forme d'hommage. Je l'ai trouvé dans le journal de Spirou de cette semaine, dédié à Delporte.

Il ne faut pas confondre "Delporte est mort" et "Yvan, hohé."

Oui, je sais, il est triste celui-là...


----------



## lumai (2 Avril 2007)

Driss Chraïbi... 
Un grand auteur francophone nous a quitté hier. 
Je suis tombée par hasard à la bibilothèque ,il y a pas mal d'années maintenant, sur Le Passé Simple. J'en suis restée marquée. Lu plusieurs fois. La légèreté des aventures de l'inspecteur Ali n'en est pas moins aussi juste.





​


----------



## NED (4 Avril 2007)

*James...là-haut,
si tu nous vois....




*

Ptin j'en pleure encore....


----------



## Anonyme (5 Avril 2007)

Ça fait un petit temps déjà.


----------



## guytantakul (5 Avril 2007)

C'est sa seconde mort. Il était récussité depuis sa première


----------



## rezba (13 Avril 2007)

Overdose d'ivresse des profondeurs pour Leferme.


----------



## NED (17 Avril 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Ça fait un petit temps déjà.


Ba oui mais quand on s'y fait pas...on s'y fait pas....:sleep:


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Avril 2007)

Raymond Marcillac


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Avril 2007)

C'est qui?...


----------



## mado (18 Avril 2007)

J'ai sa procuration 

Et je vote Kate bien sûr.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2007)

Jean-Pierre Cassel


----------



## Amok (20 Avril 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> J'ignorais qu'on pouvait faire de la musique en soufflant dans Monica Belucci.
> 
> Je vais voir dans quelle école on peut prendre des cours ça m'intéresse.



Oui, moi aussi ca m'intéresse ! 

Bon, les p'tits loups, on essaie de ne pas trop s'éloigner du sujet, ok ?


----------



## Anonyme (21 Avril 2007)

Ce nom n'évoque sans doute rien à la plupart d'entre vous. En revanche vous avez certainement entendu parler de la compagnie maritime _Brittany Ferries_ ou de la marque de légumes _Prince de Bretagne_.

Alexis Gourvennec n'était ni un artiste, ni un sportif de l'extrême, ni un amuseur public. C'était un paysan, né en 1936 dans une famille pauvre du Léon, doué d'un redoutable sens stratégique et organisationnel qui l'amènera à moderniser l'agriculture bretonne en prenant la tête du groupement coopératif SICA-LEON (détentrice de la marque "Prince de Bretagne"). Puis il créera la compagnie transmanche Brittany Ferries destinée à l'origine au fret légumier vers la Grande-Bretagne, offrant des débouchés inespérés.

Son bilan restera tel que l'était le caractère de l'homme : tranché.
Modernisateur de l'agriculture bretonne, s'opposant souvent violemment à l'Etat centralisateur, mais obtenant des aides au profit d'un modèle agricole productiviste dont on ne cesse de compter aujourd'hui les méfaits.
Entrepreneur collectif grâce au système coopératif, mais écrasant sans pitié ceux qui voulaient garder leur indépendance, déstructurant ainsi les communautés paysannes.
Il restera aussi adulé que décrié.

Plus d'infos ici.


----------



## flotow (21 Avril 2007)

Ca fait plaisir de savoir que des gens qui n'avaient pas grand chose pour reussir y sont arrivé


----------



## Amok (23 Avril 2007)

Boris Eltsine.


----------



## rezba (23 Avril 2007)

Parait qu'ils l'embaumeront pas, il synth&#233;tisait le formol tout seul, naturellement.


----------



## Amok (23 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Parait qu'ils l'embaumeront pas, il synthétisait le formol tout seul, naturellement.



N'empêche, comme le disait Wilde : "la fumée conserve la viande... Et l'alcool les fruits" ! 76 ans d'excès, tout de même !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2007)

Amok a dit:


> N'empêche, comme le disait Wilde : "la fumée conserve la viande... Et l'alcool les fruits" ! 76 ans d'excès, tout de même !


Il semblerait qu'un autre Russe célèbre soit sur le point de mourir. Et cette mort-là sera un grand chagrin.


----------



## Bassman (23 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il semblerait qu'un autre Russe c&#233;l&#232;bre soit sur le point de mourir. Et cette mort-l&#224; sera un grand chagrin.



Qui &#231;a* ? Arlette ? Groucho Marx ? 


* La question est s&#233;rieuse, voit pas quel Russe va mourrir


----------



## supermoquette (23 Avril 2007)

Le prix de la vodka va chuter.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Avril 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4245288 a dit:
			
		

> Qui ça* ? Arlette ? Groucho Marx ?
> 
> 
> * La question est sérieuse, voit pas quel Russe va mourrir



Le musicien Rostropovitch


----------



## rezba (23 Avril 2007)

L'est pas encore mort, Rostro. Doucement les basses.


Par contre, tout le monde va s'en battre, mais Etchegoyen, 55 ans, &#231;a me fout les boules. C'&#233;tait un grand type, Alain Etchegoyen.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> L'est pas encore mort, Rostro. Doucement les basses.
> 
> 
> Par contre, tout le monde va s'en battre, mais Etchegoyen, 55 ans, &#231;a me fout les boules. C'&#233;tait un grand type, Alain Etchegoyen.



Ouais, je l'aimais bien ausi, mais ce qui me les fout encore plus, c'est de penser qu'il n'avait qu'un an de plus que moi ... Crabe de merde !


----------



## Fab'Fab (24 Avril 2007)

Ah? 77, c'est pas ton age?  :rateau:


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Avril 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Par contre, tout le monde va s'en battre, mais Etchegoyen, 55 ans, ça me fout les boules. C'était un grand type, Alain Etchegoyen.



Non, pas moi.

C'était un *grand* prof de khâgne à LLG

J'ai eu l'occasion d'en discuter avec un de ses anciens élèves. Ses cours étaient scintillant d'esprit


----------



## Anonyme (27 Avril 2007)

*Mstislav Rostropovitch*


----------



## rezba (27 Avril 2007)

Une des plus belles choses qu'il m'ait &#233;t&#233; donn&#233; d'entendre.
[youtube]LU_QR_FTt3E[/youtube]

Une des plus belles choses qu'il m'ait &#233;t&#233; donn&#233; &#224; voir.

[youtube]zPRDU_KIuZI[/youtube]

Amour et paix, Slava.


----------



## Romuald (27 Avril 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Il semblerait qu'un autre Russe célèbre soit sur le point de mourir. Et cette mort-là sera un grand chagrin.


 




wormeyes a dit:


> *Mstislav Rostropovitch*​


 

J'en voudrais presque à certain d'avoir raison trop tôt. 
Et mon chagrin n'est pas grand, il est immense 
 
Adieu *MONSIEUR* Rostropovitch, les anges ne connaissent pas leur bonheur.


----------



## flotow (30 Avril 2007)

Et pour Gregory Lemarchal, y'a personne?
Pour tout dire, j'ai jamais ecout&#233; ce qu'il a chant&#233;, je ne suis pas un adepte de la starac ni meme de toutes autres emissions de ce genre, mais je trouve dommage de mourrir si jeune 
Finalement, la Starac aura ete un moyen de le faire bouger et de s'occuper :rose: pour avoir la tete a autre chose


----------



## Anonyme (30 Avril 2007)

Grégory LeMarchal, je ne crois pas qu'il manquera musicalement.


----------



## flotow (30 Avril 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Gr&#233;gory LeMarchal, je ne crois pas qu'il manquera musicalement.



Autant je suis d'accord sur le point musical, autant sur le reste 
Je me vois pas mourir a son age, ca serait une grosse deception pour moi :affraid:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Avril 2007)

La première "star" bâtie sur la compassion gluante de niais baveux... Ils nous auront tout fait...:sick: 

Sinon, je vais éviter de tirer sur le corbillard...


----------



## joubichou (30 Avril 2007)

mes deux filles sont très choquées,comme je suis un bon père je les comprends


----------



## flotow (30 Avril 2007)

je suis pas tres choqué  (faut pas croire non plus )
pour moi, le sujet est clos 
c'etait surtout pour dire que ca dait 'peur' de voir des personnes mourir si jeunes (que ce soit de maladies/accidents de la route, etc )
Voila 
P.S: pas de chance Joubichou, imagine que cloclo soit mort aujourd'hui, tu y perdais tes filles aussi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (30 Avril 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> c'etait surtout pour dire que ca dait 'peur' de voir des personnes mourir si jeunes (que ce soit de maladies/accidents de la route, etc )
> Voila



Oui... La mort c'est une vraie saloperie...


----------



## flotow (30 Avril 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... La mort c'est une vraie saloperie...



surtout que c'est bien la seule qu'on ne peut pas payer :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Mai 2007)

Il y a quelques maladies létales comme la mucoviscidose dont il est mort, où l'on se voit dépérir petit a petit dans certaines souffrances physiques... etc tout en sachant combien de temps il reste à vivre.

Bref pour ce qui est de la trace musicale qu'il laissera on s'en bat l'il, comme je me fous de celle que laissera le vieux gâteux russe dont j'ai la plupart des enregistrements (et que je venere). Mais 23 ça fait un peut jeune et ça laisse à son entourage cet espèce de vide, de parcours de vie inaccompli, d'inachevé, de laissé pour compte... et ce même si tout le monde le savait à l'avance.


----------



## WebOliver (1 Mai 2007)

L&#224;-haut ils ont d&#233;j&#224; repris un tube en vue de son arriv&#233;e.

&#199;a s'appelle _LeMarchal le voil&#224;_.


----------



## al02 (1 Mai 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Bref pour ce qui est de la trace musicale qu'il laissera on s'en bat l'il, comme je me fous de celle que laissera *le vieux gâteux russe* dont j'ai la plupart des enregistrements (et *que je venere*).



Toi, vénérer un vieux gâteux, mon oeil !  

N'importe quoi ! 

Tu es un mélomâne bâté !


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Mai 2007)

Le chien de la voisine est mort... pas de maladie, mais quelqu'un a balanc&#233; un truc d'un immeuble voisin sur le clebbard... il est tomb&#233;... tout &#231;a parcequ'il chantait mal



On attend juste de savoir comment la propri&#233;taire vas suivre... vus qu'elle faisait faire des tour de chants a son chien, probablement avec un violon dont elle apprends avec pers&#233;v&#233;rance les rudiments depuis 2 ans

la vie est trop injuste  :rateau:


----------



## guytantakul (1 Mai 2007)

On a rien compris !
Qui est tomb&#233; ? Le chien ? La voisine ? Le truc ? L'immeuble ?

Et est-ce bien n&#233;cessaire de nous en faire part ?


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Mai 2007)

guytantakul a dit:


> On a rien compris !
> Qui est tombé ? Le chien ? Le voisin ? Le truc ? L'immeuble ?



le chien...


----------



## NED (2 Mai 2007)

Petit hommage &#224; un gamin qui s'est battu jusqu'au bout pour faire de sa vie ce qu'il voulait, malgr&#233; sa maladie....


----------



## Bassman (2 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> La premi&#232;re "star" b&#226;tie sur la compassion gluante de niais baveux... Ils nous auront tout fait...:sick:
> 
> Sinon, je vais &#233;viter de tirer sur le corbillard...



Pareil.

Mais je pense qu'ils peuvent encore et toujours faire mieux. D'ailleurs, ils le feront.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (2 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4253417 a dit:
			
		

> Pareil.
> 
> Mais je pense qu'ils peuvent encore et toujours faire mieux. D'ailleurs, ils le feront.



Ouais ; un jour on aura un cul de jatte sida&#239;que mais avec une vachement belle voix et des grands yeux de biche attendrissants... Pour attendrir le con qui n'en a rien &#224; braire de savoir que des gosses sont massacr&#233;s tous les jours, on ne reculera d&#233;sormais devant rien...


----------



## Amok (2 Mai 2007)

Ce que j'ai trouvé vraiment gênant (pour le moins), c'est le fait qu'il fasse la une de quasi tous les JT de TF1 pendant 2 jours. Rarement un "chanteur" français aura eu tel hommage. De là à penser que l'occase est trop belle de parler de la star ac' aux infos histoire d'en remettre une couche... Non... TF1 n'oserait pas ca...

D'ailleurs, ils n'ont pas osés faire une émission sur "ceux qui profitent du système social" entre deux tours de l'election présidentielle. Si ? Ah oui, j'ai vu la bande annonce. Juste avant de vomir. Mais on sort du sujet, là.


----------



## da capo (2 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Mais on sort du sujet, là.



Pas tant que ça à mon sens.


----------



## Romuald (2 Mai 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Mais on sort du sujet, là.





starmac a dit:


> Pas tant que ça à mon sens.



Vraiment pas, non, mais alors pas du tout


----------



## flotow (2 Mai 2007)

> Mais on sort du sujet, là.





> Pas tant que ça à mon sens.





> Vraiment pas, non, mais alors pas du tout


c'est quoi le sujet deja? :rateau: 
forcement, avec la force de l'age on voit ca de plus haut (plus loin pour lui en tout cas ) mais pour moi, c'est meme pas encore arrivé (les 23 ans  )


----------



## joanes (3 Mai 2007)

*Hommage​*






Yolanda on t'aime toujours​

:love: :love: :love: :love: :love: 
:love: :love: :love: :love: 
  
:love:​


----------



## joanes (3 Mai 2007)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> Non non, pas de boucle temporelle avec des &#233;clairs dor&#233;s !
> 
> 
> _Je venais d'avo&#226;&#226;&#226;r dix-sept ans, et j'&#233;tais beau comme un...  &#233;l&#233;phant ???  :love: :love:
> :rateau: _



Je savais que tu serais sensible &#224; cet anniversaire


----------



## justme (7 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui... La mort c'est une vraie saloperie...



Vivre tue.


----------



## al02 (22 Mai 2007)

Pierre-Gilles de Gennes






> A vingt-trois ans, à la fin des années 1950, alors qu'il vient de sortir de l'Ecole normale supérieure, il étudie à Saclay le magnétisme dans les laboratoires du Commissariat à l'énergie atomique. Sujet qu'il délaisse rapidement pour le "monde tout à fait extraordinaire des supraconducteurs", avant de s'engager dans *l'étude des cristaux liquides*, "cette phase cristalline sensible de la nature" observée depuis une centaine d'années.



Un grand Monsieur !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Mai 2007)

Maurice le poisson rouge

Un p'tit gars formidable...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (22 Mai 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Pierre-Gilles de Gennes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il mesurait combien?


----------



## Pascal 77 (22 Mai 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Pierre-Gilles de Gennes
> 
> Un grand Monsieur !



Un des derniers "professeur Tournesol" au sens noble du terme ! un grand scientifique, mais aussi un grand susciteur de vocations, qui n'hésitait pas à aller rencontrer lycéens, collégiens, et même écoliers pour tenter de leur transmettre sa passion de la recherche, et qui n'hésitait pas à prendre dans son équipe, des étudiants en qui personne d'autre ne croyait, et à en faire d'excellents chercheurs !

Je salue sa mémoire bien bas


----------



## al02 (22 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Il mesurait combien?



Tu commets une erreur de taille !


----------



## Bassman (22 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Maurice le poisson rouge
> 
> Un p'tit gars formidable...



Arf. J'ai bossé pour lui, c'etait une vrai grosse tronche mais capable de se mettre au niveau de tous pour faire comprendre et aimer la physique.


----------



## Anonyme (31 Mai 2007)

Jean-Claude Brialy Est Mort.


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2007)

Mince, je ne le croiserais plus au petit supermarch&#233; derri&#232;re chez moi, o&#249; il venait toujours faire ses courses !


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Mai 2007)

C'est bien triste.


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2007)

Le couturier italien Gianfranco Ferre.


----------



## WebOliver (18 Juin 2007)

Il n'est s&#251;rement pas connu du plus grand nombre ici.

Madame Pahud et le Facteur Hyacinte sont d&#233;sormais orphelins. Fran&#231;ois Silvant, un des humoristes et com&#233;dien les plus connus et reconnus en Suisse romande est parti. 

Saloperie de crabe. Salut l'artiste.


----------



## stephaaanie (18 Juin 2007)

Sur MySpace, ça dit que le brillant *Rod Stewart *est mort.
Pourtant, l'ami Google© ne donne aucune information en ce sens.

:mouais:


----------



## guytantakul (18 Juin 2007)

En tout cas, il s'est remarié avant-hier...
http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/people/0,,3471594,00-rod-stewart-marie-pour-fois-.html


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Sur MySpace, &#231;a dit que le brillant *Rod Stewart *est mort.
> Pourtant, l'ami Google&#169; ne donne aucune information en ce sens.
> 
> :mouais:






guytantakul a dit:


> En tout cas, il s'est remari&#233; avant-hier...
> http://tf1.lci.fr/infos/people/0,,3471594,00-rod-stewart-marie-pour-fois-.html








Je l'ai toujours dit : le mariage est n&#233;faste pour la sant&#233; !


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2007)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Sur MySpace, &#231;a dit que le brillant *Rod Stewart *est mort.



La seule chose de brillante venant de Rod Stewart c'est la reprise qu'on fait les Revolting Cocks de son pitoyable "Do ya think I'm sexy".


----------



## CouleurSud (18 Juin 2007)

*Richard Rorty




*(le monde est moins riche)


----------



## Amok (18 Juin 2007)

Et le lien sur l'info, c'est pour les ienchs ?


----------



## al02 (18 Juin 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Et le lien sur l'info, c'est pour les ienchs ?



Pour Médor !


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Juin 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> La seule chose de brillante venant de Rod Stewart c'est la reprise qu'on fait les Revolting Cocks de son pitoyable "Do ya think I'm sexy".



Oh, accessoirement, il a aussi fourni un guitariste aux Rolling Stones après la mort de Brian Jones


----------



## Aurélie85 (18 Juin 2007)

WebOliver a dit:


> Il n'est sûrement pas connu du plus grand nombre ici.
> 
> Madame Pahud et le Facteur Hyacinte sont désormais orphelins. François Silvant, un des humoristes et comédien les plus connus et reconnus en Suisse romande est parti.
> 
> Saloperie de crabe. Salut l'artiste.



aaaaaaaaaahhhhhh non pas ça!!!!! pauvre de "nous". Il a bercé mon enfance. Il avait l'air pourtant d'aller mieux. J'ai bossé encore dernièrement avec lui, à Noel (je préparais les sandwichs et servais au Bar, pendant qu'il était sur scène, rien de bien passionnant) mais il était super marrant. Il arrêtait pas de piquer des cacahuètes dans le panier. Il avait une manière de décortiquer ses cacahuètes. Poilant. 
ooooh non. Zut flute. Quelle connerie la vie.   

En tout cas, zut flute, j'ai pas osé lui adresser la paroles pendant toutes ces représentations... Il était super impressionnant. J'avais envie de lui dire que pour moi, c'était monsieur facteur Haycinte (tiens, je l'avais jamais écrit), mais j'ai pas osé le lui dire. Ohhh, non, c'est un pan de ma petite enfance qui s'écroule. Aie. Quelle merde la vie parfois. Comme je regrette de ne pas lui avoir dit. 
Jcrois que je vais aller à la cérémonie public, samedi. 
Quel type quand même. Une finesse dans l'interprétation. Brillant, toujours juste dans le ton, jamais lourd, ni gras dans ses gags avec une capacité incroyable d'interprétation de personnages totalement différents les uns des autres, parfait. Je me souviens de l'avoir vu il y a quelques années sur scène dans un spectacle où  y avait une scène à vous couper le souffle. Monsieur Silvant traversait la scène en se méthamorphosant petit à petit en des personnages différents. Epoustouflant le type. Aie, j'en tremble du coup. 

Une petite pensée à Marie84 et à Dudu, fervents admirateurs du bonhomme. Z'avait même fait une "babibouchette" fait maison.  

Heureusement que, pour nous, ceux qui vont pleurer son départ, il y a encore les souvenirs. C'est l'humoriste qui m'a le plus fait rire. Surtout avec ses plantes vertes.

Quelle merde ce crabe.


----------



## jpmiss (18 Juin 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Oh, accessoirement, il a aussi fourni un guitariste aux Rolling Stones après la mort de Brian Jones



Ah oui la brune qui a la même coiffure que lui.


:rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (26 Juin 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> La seule chose de brillante venant de Rod Stewart c'est la reprise qu'on fait les Revolting Cocks de son pitoyable "Do ya think I'm sexy".


Et &#231;a, c'est de la daube peut-&#234;tre?


----------



## al02 (28 Juin 2007)

Claude Brosset, comédien


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Juin 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Claude Brosset, comédien


Je connaissais son visage mais pas son nom.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (5 Juillet 2007)

La soprano Régine Crespin nous a quittés. Rien ou presque sur le Ouaibe :mouais:


----------



## tirhum (5 Juillet 2007)

Si, si.... 
Faut chercher quand m&#234;me...


----------



## al02 (5 Juillet 2007)

Décès de Claude Pompidou, veuve de Georges Pompidou, président de la République entre 1969 et 1974.

Vous ne pouviez pas vous en souvenir, vous êtes trop jeunes pour cela.


----------



## CheepnisAroma (5 Juillet 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Décès de Claude Pompidou, veuve de Georges Pompidou, président de la République entre 1969 et 1974.
> 
> Vous ne pouviez pas vous en souvenir, vous êtes trop jeunes pour cela.


Je me souviens des jours qui ont suivi la mort de Pompidou. Deuil national. Je me vois encore devant lORTF me dire : Chouette, pas décole demain !

Bon je sais cest mal :love:


----------



## Luc G (5 Juillet 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Décès de Claude Pompidou, veuve de Georges Pompidou, président de la République entre 1969 et 1974.
> 
> Vous ne pouviez pas vous en souvenir, vous êtes trop jeunes pour cela.



Mais si, mais si, je me rappelle même vaguement quand il est devenu premier ministre, surtout parce qu'il était cantalou, un voisin quoi


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2007)

al02 a dit:


> D&#233;c&#232;s de Claude Pompidou, veuve de Georges Pompidou, pr&#233;sident de la R&#233;publique entre 1969 et 1974.
> 
> Vous ne pouviez pas vous en souvenir, vous &#234;tes trop jeunes pour cela.





Luc G a dit:


> Mais si, mais si, je me rappelle m&#234;me vaguement quand il est devenu premier ministre, surtout parce qu'il &#233;tait cantalou, un voisin quoi



Si si, je me souviens m&#234;me de l'&#233;poque ou il a succ&#233;d&#233; &#224; Michel Debr&#233; comme premier ministre du G&#233;n&#233;ral, notre instit nous avait fait tout un expos&#233; sur la fa&#231;on dont &#233;tait gouvern&#233;e la France depuis 1958 !



CheepnisAroma a dit:


> Je me souviens des jours qui ont suivi la mort de Pompidou. Deuil national. Je me vois encore devant l&#8217;ORTF me dire : &#8220;Chouette, pas d&#8217;&#233;cole demain !&#8221;
> 
> Bon je sais c&#8217;est mal :love:



100 lignes, petit salopiot !  Moi, cette ann&#233;e l&#224;, je faisais l'abominable homme des casernes &#224; Nice (Sonny, jpmiss ) :sick: Juste apr&#232;s Giscard m'avait fait un beau cadeau d'annif, pour mes 21 ans ... il avait pass&#233; la majorit&#233; &#224; 18 ans :mouais:


----------



## CheepnisAroma (6 Juillet 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> 100 lignes, petit salopiot !  Moi, cette année là, je faisais l'abominable homme des casernes à Nice (Sonny, jpmiss ) :sick: Juste après Giscard m'avait fait un beau cadeau d'annif, pour mes 21 ans ... il avait passé la majorité à 18 ans :mouais:



Javais 8 ans et demi, lécole mennuyait (déjà !) :rose: 

Heureusement, jai échappé au service militaire. Ouf ! Jai quand même fait mes 3 jours à Mâcon.


----------



## rezba (6 Juillet 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Décès de Claude Pompidou, veuve de Georges Pompidou, président de la République entre 1969 et 1974.
> 
> Vous ne pouviez pas vous en souvenir, vous êtes trop jeunes pour cela.



Tout homme, quel que soit son age, qui a un jour croisé la Claude à la churascaia ou dans une autre de ses nombreuses boites de nuit préférées se souvient d'elle, crois-moi !

Paix à ton âme, grande mangeuse d'homme. 

Delon, tu peux dormir en paix.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juillet 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Tout homme, quel que soit son age, qui a un jour croisé la Claude à la churascaia ou dans une autre de ses nombreuses boites de nuit préférées se souvient d'elle, crois-moi !
> 
> Paix à ton âme, grande mangeuse d'homme.
> 
> Delon, tu peux dormir en paix.



Delon est mort depuis bien longtemps de toute façon  :rateau:


----------



## Jose Culot (7 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Delon est mort depuis bien longtemps de toute façon  :rateau:



Première nouvelle.....Je l'ai encore vu hier à la télé ...... il bougeait. :


----------



## Mobyduck (7 Juillet 2007)

Spasmes post-mortem sans doute.  

  :rateau:


----------



## flotow (7 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Delon est mort depuis bien longtemps de toute façon  :rateau:



Pas grave, je ressemble a Delon... dixit une amie :love: (un compliment ca :mouais: )


----------



## Anonyme (7 Juillet 2007)

Jeune oui, vieux je t'achète un revolver.


----------



## flotow (7 Juillet 2007)

C0rentin a dit:


> Jeune oui, vieux je t'achète un revolver.



Jeune oui, forcement jeune :love:


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (7 Juillet 2007)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Pas grave, je ressemble a Delon... dixit une amie :love: (un compliment ca :mouais: )



tu ressembles à Alain de loin c'est ça ?


----------



## flotow (7 Juillet 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> tu ressembles à Alain de loin c'est ça ?



C'est WebO qui a balancé :mouais:  


Jamais de trop pres, sinon, c'est qu'il aurait un jumeau :affraid:


----------



## rezba (7 Juillet 2007)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Première nouvelle.....Je l'ai encore vu hier à la télé ...... il bougeait. :



Ça m'étonnerait, il est enterré avec Belmondo. Et Kiki monte la garde.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2007)




----------



## alèm (30 Juillet 2007)

_moi, c'est l'auteur de ces images qui va me manquer. 
















_


----------



## fredintosh (31 Juillet 2007)

D&#233;cid&#233;ment, le cin&#233;ma est en deuil chaque nouveau jour :






Michelangelo Antonioni (1912-2007)


----------



## al02 (6 Août 2007)

Mort du cardinal Jean-Marie Lustiger

Henri Amouroux


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Août 2007)

Je ne tirerai pas sur un corbillard
Je ne tirerai pas sur un corbillard
Je ne tirerai pas sur un corbillard
Je ne tirerai pas sur un corbillard
Je ne tirerai pas sur un corbillard
Je ne tirerai pas sur un corbillard
Je ne tirerai pas sur un corbillard
Je ne tirerai pas sur un corbillard
Je ne tirerai pas sur un corbillard
Je ne tirerai pas sur un corbillard
Je ne tirerai pas sur un corbillard
...
Même si j'en ai foutrement envie...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2007)

Place plut&#244;t une mine


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Place plutôt une mine



Ouais... Mais t'as vu pour le juge Falcone?... Y'a pas mal de monde qu'est parti avec lui, du coup...


----------



## supermoquette (6 Août 2007)

Quand on aime on ne compte pas&#8230; t'es protestant ou bien ???


----------



## guytantakul (6 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Je ne tirerai pas sur un corbillard
> Je ne tirerai pas sur un corbillard
> Je ne tirerai pas sur un corbillard
> Je ne tirerai pas sur un corbillard
> ...



Non, c'est juste un cheval qui a touv&#233; une bonne place, mais qui culpabilise.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Août 2007)

Bon&#8230;
&#199;a y est ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (7 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4355743 a dit:
			
		

> Bon
> Ça y est ?



Ita missa est!


----------



## KARL40 (11 Août 2007)

Tony Wilson ce 10 août 2007






L'homme de FACTORY Records entre autre.
(désolé c'est en anglais)


----------



## supermoquette (11 Août 2007)

Une bonne raison de revoir 24 hours party people.


----------



## al02 (11 Août 2007)

Jean Rédelé.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Jean Rédelé.



... Créateur somme toute involontaire de tout un tombereau de gros cakes...


----------



## Pascal 77 (14 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Créateur somme toute involontaire de tout un tombereau de gros cakes...



Le rallye de Corse passe dans ton jardin à l'heure de la sieste ?


----------



## fredintosh (14 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ... Créateur somme toute involontaire de tout un tombereau de gros cakes...


Non, ils existaient déjà avant, mais ils allaient moins vite.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Le rallye de Corse passe dans ton jardin &#224; l'heure de la sieste ?


Dans son infinie bont&#233;, Dieu me pr&#233;serve encore de ces hordes p&#233;taradantes et encombrantes...



fredintosh a dit:


> Non, ils existaient d&#233;j&#224; avant, mais ils allaient moins vite.


On voit que tu n'as pas connu ceux qui ont &#233;clos dans mon quartier dans les ann&#233;es 70...


----------



## al02 (16 Août 2007)

Ils ont tous Elvis dans la peau !



> Mercredi, des milliers de fans d'Elvis Presley ont bravé une chaleur écrasante de *40,5 degrés* Celsius, affluant du monde entier pour se joindre à une procession commémorative à la veille du 30e anniversaire de la mort du King. La chaleur a même causé le *décès d'une fan*, une femme de 67 ans.





> De nombreuses personnes apportaient des fleurs, des animaux *empaillés* et des petits cadeaux à déposer sur la tombe.





> Tom Vigil, 42 ans, originaire de Denver était bien décidé à ne pas laisser la chaleur contrarier ses plans, *même avec un morceau de poumon en moins* à cause d'une récente opération chirurgicale.
> Vêtu d'un costume noir à la Elvis, _Vigil tirait derrière lui un réservoir à oxygène relié à un tube respiratoire fixé sur son nez._


Il ne manquait pas d'air !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2007)

al02 a dit:


> Ils ont tous Elvis dans la peau !



M'ouais... Là ou ailleurs...  :mouais:


----------



## Picouto (16 Août 2007)

Et dire que dans... quoi ?... 32 voire 35 ans au pire, y aura le m&#234;me bordel &#224; Gstaad


----------



## PATOCHMAN (16 Août 2007)

Picouto a dit:


> Et dire que dans... quoi ?... 32 voire 35 ans au pire, y aura le même bordel à Gstaad


Il y a des jours comme ça où on partagerait presque certaines phobies des talibans...


----------



## CouleurSud (16 Août 2007)

Ah bon ! Elvis a trente ans.

Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais je pensais qu'il était plus vieux


----------



## Picouto (16 Août 2007)

Au moins, il aura eu la d&#233;cence d'attendre le 16 ao&#251;t pour inviter &#224; la ripaille, juste le temps de laisser &#224; ses fans l'occasion de pouvoir remarcher sur leurs jambes le 15 pour poireauter entre 3 et 6 heures avant d'atteindre le saint graal en plein coeur de Graisseland. Rock'n'Roll


----------



## Anonyme (16 Août 2007)

Le saint-graal c'était son membre ???!!! :afraid:


----------



## loustic (16 Août 2007)

En lisant ces messages, j'apprends avec stupéfaction
que le "King" est mort depuis trente ans.

Et personne n'en parle !

Pas un mot dans les journaux, ni à la radion, ni à la télé !

Effrayant !!!

:affraid:


----------



## Jose Culot (16 Août 2007)

Jose Culot a dit:


> Première nouvelle.....Je l'ai encore vu hier à la télé ...... il bougeait. :



J'ai la flemme


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Août 2007)

_Je ne connais absolument rien à la musique. Pour ce que je fais, je n'en ai pas besoin !

_[Elvis Presley]



:mouais::mouais:​


----------



## supermoquette (16 Août 2007)

Un peu comme grinouille, mort, mais on jurerait le voir partout


----------



## Sindanárië (16 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Un peu comme grinouille, mort, mais on jurerait le voir partout



La patrie d'un cochon se trouve partout où il y a du gland.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (17 Août 2007)

Max Roach.


----------



## alèm (17 Août 2007)

_Il a surv&#233;cu &#224; tous : Booker Little, Clifford Brown, Charles Mingus, Duke Ellington, Olatunji, Kenny Dorham, Eric Dolphy&#8230; 

je suis sourd de l'oreille gauche&#8230;

bam bam bam, bolobobobombombom bam bam bam&#8230; papapapam papapapam bom bom bom

(texte ridicule mais le phras&#233; de Roach me fait le m&#234;me effet que celui de Ribot&#8230
_


----------



## Luc G (17 Août 2007)

Max Roach : la batterie de A à Z et un peu plus loin. Aussi bien réveiller les morts que fredonner une berceuse. On pourrait imaginer les titres de chapitres d'un Jules Verne : "Où l'on apprend que la batterie est un instrument mélodique", etc.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (18 Août 2007)

A chaque fois qu'un batteur meilleur que moi casse sa pipe, je me dis que ce ne'st pas une journée de perdue... :style:
Je sais Ed ; à ce tarif là je perd peu de journées...


----------



## Ed_the_Head (18 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> A chaque fois qu'un batteur meilleur que moi casse sa pipe, je me dis que ce ne'st pas une journée de perdue... :style:
> Je sais Ed ; à ce tarif là je perd peu de journées...


C'est pas les m&#234;mes baguettes... ni les m&#234;mes tambours. 


:love:


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (18 Août 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> ni les m&#234;mes tambours.
> :love:




*C'est m&#233;chant ED*
de sous entendre que Patoch a du ventre.





:hein:


----------



## Sindanárië (18 Août 2007)

-lepurfilsdelasagesse- a dit:


> *C'est m&#233;chant ED*
> de sous entendre que Patoch a du ventre.
> 
> 
> ...



DocEvil aussi, et cela ne l'emp&#234;che pas de pouvoir faire la majorette... encore quelques recrues et on l'aura notre fanfare du bar


----------



## Anonyme (25 Août 2007)

Raymond Barre.


----------



## alèm (25 Août 2007)

_comme dirait un ex-pr&#233;sident de la r&#233;publique et qui l'a cotoy&#233; : "&#231;a m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre."

comme quoi, on va le regretter le grand con (pas Raymond hein! quand on d&#233;fend l'ind&#233;fendable on a juste le droit au m&#233;pris)
_


----------



## al02 (25 Août 2007)

Point barre !



> Dans le langage courant, *point final* est de plus en plus souvent supplanté par *point barre.*


----------



## Jose Culot (25 Août 2007)

Y'en a qui n'ont pas peur d'afficher leurs opinions.( Le lien de Corentin )


----------



## KARL40 (31 Août 2007)

Le fondateur du CBGB Hilly Kristal ... 

http://www.liberation.fr/culture/275352.FR.php


----------



## al02 (31 Août 2007)

In Memoriam.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (1 Septembre 2007)

al02 a dit:


> In Memoriam.



:sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## supermoquette (1 Septembre 2007)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


clair que ça choc en temps que pilier.


----------



## Sindanárië (1 Septembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> clair que ça choc en temps que pilier.



on dirait du macinside


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2007)

Le ténor italien Luciano Pavarotti, 71 ans, opéré en juillet 2006 d'un cancer du pancréas et hospitalisé début août, est décédé, a annoncé jeudi matin l'agence Ansa.


----------



## Picouto (6 Septembre 2007)

Vont s'éclater là-haut...

[YOUTUBE]VCIyzNISw1Q[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## La mouette (6 Septembre 2007)

Il reste Florent Pagny


----------



## Grug (6 Septembre 2007)

[MGZ] alèm;4378753 a dit:
			
		

> _comme dirait un ex-pr&#233;sident de la r&#233;publique et qui l'a cotoy&#233; : "&#231;a m'en touche une sans faire bouger l'autre."
> 
> comme quoi, on va le regretter le grand con (pas Raymond hein! quand on d&#233;fend l'ind&#233;fendable on a juste le droit au m&#233;pris)
> _


et pas un mot sur Pierre Messmer :affraid:


----------



## yzykom (10 Septembre 2007)

Jean-Fran&#231;ois Bizot, fondateur du journal Actuel en 1970 et de Radio Nova en 1981.


----------



## Romuald (10 Septembre 2007)

Et aussi de TSF 89.9, la radio jazz.

Encore un qui va nous manquer plus que d'autres :rose:


----------



## CouleurSud (10 Septembre 2007)

Je pense aussi qu'il y a toute* une génération (la mienne) qui n'aurait pas la même perception des choses s'il n'y avait pas eu _Actuel_ puis la nouvelle mouture d'_Actuel_ à la fin des années 70


Enfin, je m'entends. Pas toute bien sûr


----------



## Luc G (10 Septembre 2007)

Et outre ses activités plus médiatiques, son roman "les déclassés" ne manquait pas d'intérêt.


----------



## l'écrieur (10 Septembre 2007)

C'est un type qui &#233;crivait des livres pour ranger ses affaires.
Et qui a dit un jour que dans les ann&#233;es soixante-dix, la contre-culture servait d'excuses &#224; l'inculture. "Tu vois ce que je veux dire ?"


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2007)

l'écrieur a dit:


> C'est un type qui écrivait des livres pour ranger ses affaires.



Note, on en connait à qui ça paie largement le prix des placards, dans ceux qui font ça ... Regarde, déjà, près de nous, Roberto, ce nabab


----------



## Sindanárië (10 Septembre 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Note, on en connait à qui ça paie largement le prix des placards, dans ceux qui font ça ... Regarde, déjà, près de nous, Roberto, ce nabab


Il a fini dans un placard roberto ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (10 Septembre 2007)

Sindanárië a dit:


> Il a fini dans un placard roberto ?



Ça n'est pas ce que je voulais dire ... 

Note que si on se réfère au plan qu'il a publié ici de son nouvel appart, on peut dire ça comme ça aussi, hein !


----------



## Romuald (12 Septembre 2007)

Joe Zawinul



SB


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Septembre 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Joe Zawinul
> 
> 
> 
> SB



Très maussade le bulletin météo ce matin


----------



## yzykom (12 Septembre 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Très maussade le bulletin météo ce matin



Oui, je trouve aussi.   (bien vue, l'allusion)


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (13 Septembre 2007)

Le perroquet surdou&#233; Alex


----------



## Nobody (13 Septembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> Le perroquet surdoué Alex







> *Cause naturelle*
> 
> Alex est mort le 7 septembre dans sa cage, apparemment de cause naturelle, précise Irene Pepperberg sur le site internet de l'université Brandeis



Ouf.


----------



## guytantakul (13 Septembre 2007)

Yvette Troispoux

Les photographes sont en deuil (enfin, surtout les vieux pas encore morts). 




Mince &#231;a fait mon second photographe &#224; la suite dans ce fil...


----------



## macinside (14 Septembre 2007)

Jacques Martin


----------



## l'écrieur (14 Septembre 2007)

"Sous vos applaudissements".

C&#233;cilia va verser une larme.


----------



## da capo (14 Septembre 2007)

l'&#233;crieur;4403610 a dit:
			
		

> "Sous vos applaudissements".
> 
> C&#233;cilia va verser une larme.



Fun&#233;railles nationales ?


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2007)

Ah tiens, finalement il est mort avant Hervé Villard!

[YOUTUBE]YOU1wNYcHYM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (14 Septembre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Ah tiens, finalement il est mort avant Hervé Villard!



Tu me dois 10 sacs!...


----------



## jpmiss (14 Septembre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu me dois 10 sacs!...



Ah nan, ça c'etait pour le pari avec Paul Loup Sulitzer!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (14 Septembre 2007)

"Le petit rapporteur", "La lorgnette", "L'école des fans".... que de souvenirs !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Septembre 2007)

ça fait longtemps qu'il est mort Martin...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Septembre 2007)

Naaaaaannnn .
Tu nous manqueras l'artiste.


----------



## alèm (14 Septembre 2007)

_un artiste est mort ? Yvette, c'est une femme, on dit une&#8230; 'fin j'dis &#231;a&#8230; 
_


----------



## Mobyduck (16 Septembre 2007)

Colin McRae...

...et son fil de 5 ans également.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (17 Septembre 2007)

iDuck a dit:


> ..."L'&#233;cole des fans".... que de souvenirs !



en effet...


----------



## Jose Culot (23 Septembre 2007)

*Le Mime Marceau s'en est allé*

Il nous a quitté sans faire de bruit...sans un mot.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (23 Septembre 2007)

Une minute de silence en sa mémoire.


----------



## Grug (23 Septembre 2007)




----------



## Anonyme (25 Septembre 2007)




----------



## CouleurSud (25 Septembre 2007)

Andr&#233; Gorz

Son dernier geste aura &#233;t&#233; le reflet de sa vie : celle d'un homme libre.


----------



## Amok (25 Septembre 2007)

"_Nous nous sommes dit que si, par impossible, nous avions une seconde vie, nous voudrions la passer ensemble."_


----------



## l'écrieur (25 Septembre 2007)

Tu vois, Amok, &#231;a, c'est un vieux digne.














Blague &#224; part, il avait bien &#233;volu&#233; dans sa pens&#233;e, Gorz. Je n'&#233;tais pas toujours d'accord avec lui, mais sa lucidit&#233; m&#233;rite le respect.


----------



## Amok (25 Septembre 2007)

lecrieur a dit:


> Tu vois, Amok, ça, c'est un vieux digne.



Je n'ai jamais prétendu être digne de mon vivant, alors j'ai peu de chance de l'être au jour de ma mort... Dieu merci, car c'est au dessus de mes forces. Je préfère être moi, avec mes erreurs, mes rendez-vous manqués, mes lâchetés, mais aussi mes réussites probablement nées de mauvaises routes. Des valises de souvenirs dont les étiquettes battent dans la tempête. Je suis si peu digne que, agnostique convaincu, je suis capable de pousser mon dernier souffle comme un vulgaire Chrétien...


----------



## al02 (28 Septembre 2007)

René Demaison.


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2007)

Un des héros de mes lectures de jeunesse avec Lachenal, Terray, Rébuffat. C'est un peu à cause de lui que je m'étais mis à la varappe.

Adieu..


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Septembre 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Un des héros de mes lectures de jeunesse avec Lachenal, Terray, Rébuffat.



Ah ?... J'ai toujours préféré les grands comiques Français : Drieu La Rochelle, Maurice Sachs...


----------



## Romuald (28 Septembre 2007)

Chacun son truc, mon Patoch'. Mais dans le genre je préfère LFC


----------



## Anonyme (30 Septembre 2007)

Lois Maxwell


----------



## Pascal 77 (1 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Lois Maxwell



Q devait lui manquer, elle est allé le rejoindre


----------



## PATOCHMAN (1 Octobre 2007)

Romuald a dit:


> Chacun son truc, mon Patoch'. Mais dans le genre je préfère LFC



Oui... C'est vrai que lui il est vraiment très rigolo...


----------



## al02 (14 Octobre 2007)




----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Octobre 2007)

al02 a dit:


>


----------



## jpmiss (14 Octobre 2007)




----------



## Mobyduck (15 Octobre 2007)

Raymond Pellegrin


----------



## PATOCHMAN (15 Octobre 2007)

Mobyduck a dit:


> Raymond Pellegrin



Oui oui... On sait...


----------



## Jose Culot (15 Octobre 2007)

Andr&#233;e De Jongh


----------



## Mobyduck (15 Octobre 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Oui oui... On sait...



Nan mais quel naze, il était trois posts plus haut...  :rateau:


----------



## Sindanárië (15 Octobre 2007)

Joshua Rigmann


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2007)

Sigismond Legorju


----------



## Anonyme (15 Octobre 2007)

Jean-François Bertillon


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Jean-François Bertillon


 
Le regretté Jean-François Bertillon!


----------



## Amok (15 Octobre 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Jean-François Bertillon



Je me souviens avoir banni un Bertillon... C'est celui là ? Ne me dites pas que c'est lié...


----------



## Dos Jones (15 Octobre 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Je me souviens avoir banni un Bertillon... C'est celui l&#224; ? Ne me dites pas que c'est li&#233;...


C'est pas plut&#244;t celui de l'inventeur de la technique des empreintes digitales (1853-1914), que tu aurais rencontr&#233; dans les locaux d'un obcur commissariat, apr&#232;s un d&#233;p&#244;t de plainte pour le vol d'un sac de billes dans lequel tu &#233;tais le principal suspect&#8230;


----------



## Grug (15 Octobre 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Le regretté Jean-François Bertillon!



je connaisais celui là

en cherchant y'a aussi celui ci
ou encore son frère

mais nul jean françois dans cette famille.


----------



## jpmiss (15 Octobre 2007)

Yvan Duteuch


----------

